# Deuce Traveler's Last Stand of the Dorinthians



## Deuce Traveler

Editing this post to update the characters.
We currently have these in play:

Kel the Elf (level 3 cleric)Inactive
Alexander the Half-Orc Ranger (L3)Inactive
Rix the Kobold Thief (L3) Inactive
Baron Dartis Kalnian the Human Fighter (L4)
Silas the Human Mage (L4)
Danica Swann the Human Sorceress (L4)
Chalik Bermax the Dwarven Rogue/Fighter (L2/L1)Inactive
Tessan Ventus the Human Fighter (L4)
Barok Hume the Human Rogue (L4)
Nikolos Viridikos, Witness of Adeiros the Seeker [Human Cleric] L4
Caramip Ashhearth the Gnome Bard (L4)
Connavar Banouin the Human Barbarian (L4)

History
[sblock]
	The Dorinthian nation was founded by the warrior, Berl Dorin, later to be called King Berl I by court historians.  The year of his coronation in the city he founded, Dorinam, is referred to as YR 0.  The nation steadily increased in size, battling with the various goblin and hobgoblin tribes until finally pushing those people over the Dunkel Mountain range to the west.  Dorinth settled into a period of peace that was interrupted with the arrival of the Tallione Empire to Dorinth's southern border at the year 421 on the Dorinth calender (YR 421).  The Tallione Empire had overthrown the peaceful halfling townships and claimed the region as their own.  Many of the halfling warriors that fled began a guerilla war with support from both an oppressed halfling population and from a sympathetic Dorinth, who allowed many of the halflings to use their country as a place for refugee camps.  These camps became staging areas for raids and harrassment against the occupying Tallione legions.
	The Tallione general requested that Dorinth's king, Torl Dorin VI, take action against the halfling populations working against Tallione within his territory.  Torl did not send a reply, nor did he allow audiences with further Tallione messengers to his court.  In retaliation, the Tallionian military began to make attacks inside Dorinthian territory in order to attack the halfling refugee camps that were supporting the combatants.  Dorinthian troops were raised to stop the incursions.  By YR 422, Tallione and Dorinth were in a state of war.
	In YR 433, the Tallione Empire was able to ease tensions on its other borders and finally concentrate on the Dorinthian War, which had stalemated for the last 11 years.  Four legions (about 22,000 men) invaded Dorinth and easily overwhelmed the border defenses, laying waste to much of the fertile southern lands.  The famous Dorinthian general, Jarel the Proud, reorganized the broken forces of the country into new infantry and cavalry companies.  Leaving the infantry in place for static defense, Jarel and King Torl lead the cavalry into hit and run tactics that wore down the long Tallione logistical lines.  These lines of support were totally cut by the next year at the battle called the Field of Arrows, causing starvation and panic among the Tallione forces.  Unable to live off the land they had ravaged, and unable to receive further supplies from Tallione territory, the four legions began to distintegrate into a mob.  Many were chased down and killed by patrols of the Dorinthian horse archers.  It would take a generation for Tallione to recover.
	Dorinth was worse off, despite its hard-won victory.  The eastern refugee camps were destroyed, forcing a migration of halflings into the various central and western towns of Dorinth where they became skilled laborers.  This effectively ended the halfling resistance movement.  King Torl was killed during one of the last minor skirmishes when he decided to lead a patrol into an attack on a retreating Tallione company near the border.  In his place his only son came to rule in his stead, crowned King Rasnen Dorin II.  Rasnen was fourteen when he ascended to the throne, which did nothing to temper his already spoiled personality.  He ignored the much needed reconstruction of the fertile south, nor did he use the remnants of Dorinth's coffers to buy a peace with Tallione.  Instead, Rasnen used the remaining wealth to redecorate his castle and various homes and threw wild, scandalous parties for his various mistresses and friends.  When his coffers began to run out, he raised taxes upon the various nobles of Dorinth with his Proclamation of YR 438.
	As far as the elites of his kingdom were concerned, this was the last straw.  A number of nobles plotted an assassination of the king and chose Jarel the Proud to become ruler after the murder.  A jealous rival of Jarel's betrayed the conspiracy, leading to the Night of Red Blades, in which much of the noble class was assassinated, their families given as gifts to Tallione as slaves (an unaccepted practice in Dorinth), and their property 'nationalized' and claimed by King Rasnen.  
	The remaining nobility and the commoners of Dorinth were in an uproar, which was soon quelled by Rasnen both violently and with large ceremonies funded by the captured wealth of the murdered nobles.  By YR 441, the last of the unrest subsided and Rasnen had installed his personal friends and family members to lead his armies and settlements.  Tallione also seemed to become more peaceful, as their captured halfling territories became used to foreign rule.
	Dorinth may have recovered if it was not for King Rasnen's greed.  The coffers that were filled with the stolen property of the nobility began to run out in YR 445, causing Rasnen to first double, then triple his taxes on the commoners.  He also began cutting the expenditure of the military.  The decadence of Rasnen's festivals in Dorinam annually increased as the state of Dorinth's economy plummeted.  By YR 448, starvation was being faced by the people that bordered the Dunkel Mountains, since that region lacked the fertility of the other lands.  Those towns began to riot, overthrowing Rasnen's appointed officials.  Rasnen was forced to move soldiers from the southern border as well as his eastern coastal towns to quell the uprising.  Large segments of his foot soldiers and almost the entire cavalry disobeyed his orders, plunging the country into civil war.  By the end of the year, the rebel nobles and commoners were besieging the city of Dorinam in an attempt to bring Rasnen off his throne.  The situation was closely watched by Tallione, who then decided to invade their weakened opponents.
	The Tallione invasion came in YR 449, two legions coming from the south, while another two legions made an amphibious assault from the east, taking Dorinam within a week and throwing the rebel army into chaos.  King Rasnen was captured and beheaded as a Tallione gift to the people of Dorinth.  The Dorinthians showed a lack of appreciation by resisting the steady advance of their 'liberators'.  The advance slowed down as the four legions met in the center of Dorinth, with the rebels and the remnants of King Rasnen's forces uniting to hold them back.  The frustrated legion commanders began to resort to terror in order to subdue the population, completely destroying any settlement that resisted and selling the survivors into slavery.  Most of Dorinth  became a smoking ruin, the fate of the nation settled after the Lost Battle of Kalden.  The Tallione losses at Kalden were so severe, that the angry invaders rounded up all surviving town people and refugees and massacred them.
	The only force that survived the battle relatively intact was a company of horse archers from the small town of Fair Creek.  Rushing home, they informed their people of the slaughter, the violence of the legions confirmed by the incoming trickle of various refugees.  After a day of deliberation, the town's ruler, Baron Dren Dorin, decided that the population of Fair Creek was to flee northwards.  They would go into the Silver Forest and seek the protection of the Saleentran elves, which had historical trade relations with Fair Creek.  It is hoped that the elves might assist the refugees in finding a new home, safely away from the Tallione forces and other dangers.
	Thus begins the adventure...
[/sblock]

Classes
[sblock]
	Although classes will be described shortly, Tallione and Dorinth have been at a state of war for the last few decades, and it is important to discuss their various archetypes since some of the party members are likely to be ex-military.
	Tallione forces are almost always lead by a commander on horseback, although most of their men are foot soldiers.  The commander is normally selected for his intelligence, wisdom, combat expertise, or social standing.  Therefore, almost any character class may be used for a Tallione company commander, including wizard or sorcerer.  Normal foot soldiers typically wear a shining bronze suit of scale mail and a bright crimson cloak.  They normally also used a tower shield with the symbol of an eagle emblazed on the front, a shortspear for charging an enemy in formation, and a short sword for melee combat.  The short sword also normally had the Tallione eagle incorporated into the guard.
	Tallione cavalry normally wore the same armor, but did not use a tower shield, spear, or short sword.  Instead, the cavalry used a buckler and a longsword and were used to flank opposing companies or to strike in the rear.  Speed and discipline were the cavalry's strength.  Commanders of the foot soldiers and cavalry normally wore a plumed helmet so they could be recognized by their men on the field.  It is possible that an ex-Tallione soldier might have escaped to Dorinth in order to escape punishment or execution for a crime committed while under arms.  Player characters that are ex-Tallione military likely fled from the ranks after committing a capital offense, such as striking a member of the Tallione nobility or killing a superior.
	The foot soldiers of the Dorinthian military were used primarily to delay their opponents while the horse archers wrecked their havoc in the rear.  Most of the foot soldiers wore a chain shirt and used a heavy wooden shield with a longsword.  These troops were usually looked down upon by the nobler classes, and were not used effectively in combat, although the war would have been lost much sooner if it were not for these men who could take and hold the ground.  The foot soldiers normally have their own bizarre comraderie, especially Radnal's Ruffians of Fair Creek.
	The pride of the Dorinthian forces were the horse archers, which were normally comprised of the nobler families of Dorinth.  These men were able to ride at a gallop while shooting arrows from horseback.  They normally wore studded leather or chain shirts depending on their family wealth, and carried a composite longbow.  Melee weapons were left to the preference of the rider, although it was common for them to decorate their equipment with depictions of a galloping horse.  Commanders of foot soldiers and horse archers normally wore a royal blue cloak, while normal soldiers wore green.
	Players should be encouraged to create an interesting background, even allowing for them to be members of the noble classes.  Even if they claim a high-ranking noble background, it will matter little since Dorinth has been destroyed.

	Barbarians
	Barbarians have become more commonplace in Dorinth the last decade as more of the countryside has been laid to waste from war and Rasnen's decadence.  Many of the human barbarians come from the western portions of Dorinth, on the border of the Dunkel Mountains.  Others may come wandering and looking for a purpose from lands far to the south that have been taken over by the Tallione Empire.  Half-orc barbarians have been raised by humans of the northern lands after a large scale raid that occured in YR 431.

	Bards
	Bards can be from anywhere, although it is not likely that they are from Fair Creek.  Instead, they probably came into the town along with a group of refugees or had been passing through when the danger from Tallione struck.  Allow the bard to create a backstory dealing with a hometown somewhere in Dorinth.  It is likely wiped out now, anyway.

	Clerics
	Clerics of Dorinth will likely be worshippers of The Rider, a chaotic good deity that is the most revered by the people of Dorinth.  The Speaker is the head of the clerics of Fair Creek, and is currently Heron Silvertongue (Cl 6, CG).  A character who follows the belief of The Rider will likely be on good terms with Heron.

	Druids
	Druids are common in the great woods of Dorinth, especially near the Silver Forest.  Their numbers have increased since the devestation of the civilized areas over the last few years.  It is likely that a druid character arrived in Fair Creek to warn the town of danger, and to help lead them to safety.  Perhaps the Tallione forces destroyed the druid's grove, and the character seeks revenge.

	Fighters
	A fighter will likely be a member of Fair Creek's militia and foot soldiers, Radnal's Ruffians, which were not mobilized during the recent crisis due to rumors of roving kobold bands near the settlement in recent weeks.  Because of this, the foot soldiers were spared the destruction of the remnants of Dorinth's forces recently.  Radnal (Fallen Paladin 2/Ftr 4, NG) has named his band of men in a mockery of the titles used by horse archer units, to the anger of the paladin order of Fair Creek.  Radnal's men were a band of uncontrollable ruffians before he showed up five years ago and whipped the unit into shape.  It was rumored that he was an old friend of Fabian Corl, the recently deceased leader of the paladins of Fair Creek.
	There are about fifty active members of Radnal's Ruffians, forty-two being warriors with basic weapons training, while the rest have more specialized skills, such as fighters.

	Monks
	Monks are rare in Dorinth, but two monastaries are known to exist: one on a large hill on the border to the Dunkel Mountains and another by a lake near the Silver Forest.  The one by the Dunkel Mountains is inhabitated by members of an order that call themselves the Path of the Eagles and is followed by lawful neutral members who have originally come from Tallione, although they owe no allegiance to that country.  The order by the Silver Forest calls itself the Way of the Faithful and follows a lawful good philosophy.  Members of either order may be passing through Fair Creek on a pilgrimage when news of the disaster reaches them, causing them to decide to help the citizens find safety.  The DM may allow characters to create another monastic order, perhaps one whose monastary was destroyed, forcing the character to seek vengeance.

	Paladins
	The paladin order of Dorinth normally leads the horse archers in battle, preferring the bow to the sword.  It is also possible that a paladin from Tallione, disgusted with the legion commanders' disregard for human life, breaks with the army to warn the people of Fair Creek to flee and helps them escape.  A Tallione paladin will prefer a sword and shield, as will an elven and gnome paladin.  A dwarf paladin will likely come from the Dunkel Mountains and prefer an axe.  The paladins of Fair Creek call themselves the Order of the Shield and are lead by Cal Dorin (Pl 3, LG), son of Baron Dren Dorin.  Cal recently became leader of the order in the last year, after the death of Fabian Corl.  Since Cal's command of the Order of the Shield relations between the paladins and Radnal's Ruffians have grown colder.
	The Order of the Shield boasts only thirty remaining members on horseback, most being warriors of some skill, while five are fully ranked paladins.

	Rangers
	Rangers will be comfortable both with the townspeople and in the isolation of the forest, likely moving between the two depending upon the whim of the moment.  During the war rangers often joined the horse archers under paladin leadership, acted as scouts, or were snipers against Tallione leadership.  Rangers who were snipers are avoided by other Dorinthian military members, since many have human as their favored enemy, a fact humans find uncomfortable.  Characters that are rangers likely came to Fair Creek to warn the town of the incoming Tallione forces.

	Rogues
	There wasn't a real crime problem in Fair Creek that Radnal's Ruffians couldn't handle, the worst being the occasional fist fights by town drunks or minor theft.  Rogue characters will likely come from another town and will be escaping with refugees.  Or the rogue will be a trouble maker of Fair Creek, too small time a criminal to be a real problem, but enough of one to have a bad reputation.

	Sorcerers
	A sorcerer can have any origin since his skills are natural.  Sorcerers were not common with the Dorinth horse archers, although foot soldiers employed them in their units.  The Tallione military incorporated sorcerers in all levels of their military.  A young sorcerer may be a new member of Radnal's Ruffians, or an assistant to Hector, the town wizard (Wiz 3, NG).  An older sorcerer may be a seasoned veteran of a unit recently destroyed by Tallione forces or maybe escaping with family members from another town.

	Wizards
	Wizards were sometimes incorporated with the Dorinth horse archers, although others were either merchants or members of court.  A young wizard will likely be an apprentice to Hector the Incredible (Wiz 3, NG), or will come from another settlement with refugees or perhaps with the elven or gnome delegation described in the races section.
[/sblock]

Races
[sblock]
	When the Dorinthian refugees arrived in the Silver Forest, they were met by a group of elves that had been expecting them.  The people were brought to a series of tents by a river and allowed to make a temporary camp there.  Baron Dren Dorin was then met by representatives of gnomes from Loughphray Hills, dwarves from the Dunkel Mountains, and elves of the Silver Forest.  They were discussing the crisis on their borders when the refugees arrived.  Characters playing elves, dwarves, or gnomes are likely from this delegation.
	Keep in mind that at the start of the game the Dorinthians race relations will be at 0 for each of the elves, gnomes, and dwarves.  The actions of the party will dictate how relations have changed at the end of each section, but this score should be kept a secret by the DM.  They will impact relations throughout critical points in the game.

	Humans
	Human characters are likely from the town of Fair Creek.  The refugee camp has a population of 2,542 members at the start of the game.  The following are important human non-player characters:

	Baron Dren Dorin (Ari 2, CG): A chubby, nervous man, the baron was put in charge of Fair Creek by King Rasnen in YR 439.  Dren is not a cruel man, but instead has a fondness of drink.  Dren's party-going nature was an asset when he was younger, making him close friends with Rasnen when they were both still teenagers.  As an older man he has calmed down quite a bit.  Overall a mediocre leader, he is still respected by his people since he was able to use his connections to avoid some of the crushing taxes that ruined many other settlements.  He is now balding, and the little bit of black hair he has left is quickly turning gray.  He has difficulty making decisions and can be easily influenced by others with strong will.  Dren enjoys the finer things in life and exotic items, and his openness to trade improved Fair Creek's relations with the dwarves, gnomes, and elves.

	Cal Dorin (Pl 3, LG): Unlike his father, Cal is handsome and strong.  He is willful and apt to make decisions without consulting others for help.  He has dark hair and light skin, with dark, angry eyes.  Cal has always been difficult to deal with, and became even more so after his mentor, Fabian Corl, died in his arms.  Cal distrusts non-Dorinthians, especially elves.  He feels that the elves have been treating his people badly since they arrived in Silver Forest.  He is especially angry that they seem not to give him the respect owed a member of the Order of the Shield and of a noble.  Although arrogant, Cal is fair and will deal favorably with those he sees as honestly concerned with the plight of his people.  Especially since he hopes to be the new leader of his people one day.  He is especially fond of those who have fought with him recently.  Female player characters may see Cal as a subject to a possible romance, especially if they want to sit by his side in the future as a ruler.

	Syra Dorin (Ari 1, NG): Beautiful, but young and naive, the 17-year old Syra is the younger sister of Cal.  Syra has long, dark hair and brown eyes and pale skin.  She quickly finds maturity as the campaign progresses, although she does not know what yet to think of the most recent crisis.  She recently received word that the man she was supposed to marry was killed in the recent invasion.  Since she never met him and since he was 30 years her senior, she is not sure what to feel about the situation.  She could use a friend, although a romance would have to be approved of by Lady Huffring, the baron, and a jealous Cal.

	Lady Huffring (Ari 3, NG): The older attendant to Syra, and an old friend of her mother, Lady Huffring is domineering and protective of her charge and the various ladies-in-waiting of Fair Creek.  The recent situation has only made Lady Huffring stricter, and definitely not softer, insisting that the nobility keep their habits.  Rightfully, she sees an in-charge attitude by the noble members important to keep the people from despair.

	Heron Silvertongue (Cl 6, CG): An old priest and former adventurer, Heron has a full head of white hair, but now walks at a slight stoop.  He has a fatherly manner and has been extremely active in the refugee camp, healing when needed and giving solace to those near despair.  Heron keeps everyone's spirits up by talk of building a newer and better temple to his god, The Rider.

	Kyle Radnal (Fallen Paladin 2/Ftr 4, NG): This older man is not quite middle-aged, but he is not far off.  Kyle Radnal was asked to come to Fair Creek by Fabian Corl a few years ago, and to manage the ill-disciplined rabble that was the town's militia.  This red-headed man quickly whipped the militia into a respectable police force, kicking out several of the worst offenders out of the organization and running them out of town.  His past is unknown, but some say he is more familiar with the Order of the Shield's ways than most commoners.  The jealous Cal never liked Kyle Radnal due to the obvious respect Fabian Corl had for the man.  Relations between Cal and Kyle grew even more strained when Cal attempted to overstep his jurisdiction during a criminal case last year, and was chastised by Kyle who accused him of un-paladin like behavior, describing in-depth several philosophical tenants of the Order that Cal had broken.

	Hector the Incredible (Wiz 3, N): Hector is a scrawny charlatan of a wizard who knows more about tricking potential customers than he does actually conducting magic of value.  He came to Fair Creek eight years ago, settled down, and has been selling fake love potions and good luck charms ever since.  His assistants know that he was an adventurer in his youth, although he was the only survivor of an adventure-gone-bad and decided to quit the life.  The dark-haired man knows enough magic to start a young assistant of talent.

	Halflings
	Most halflings will probably be laborers and citizens of the people of Fair Creek.  Each Tallione legion that invaded incorporated a company of halflings from the territory they took possession of several decades ago.  It is possible that a halfling broke from the ranks of the legion once in country to look for lost kin and arrived in Fair Creek before the townsfolk fled.  Most halflings will look kindly upon the Dorinthians for giving them a place to go.

	Half-orcs
	Half-orcs will be rare, but raised alongside humans inside Fair Creek.  Most will have had a hard life, distrusted by the people they have grown up among.  Whether or not this leads them to struggle with being good or falling into evil ways is up to the player.

	Elves
	The elves are not pleased to see the Dorinthians in their own Silver Forest.  They have been wary over their neighbors for many years, mostly because of the frequent raids from the orc tribes to the north, but also because of the occasional skirmish with the humans of Dorinth.  Now they see that their foolish human neighbors have destroyed their own country and allowed it to be taken by the aggressive Tallione Empire.  They are considering whether or not to sell out the remaining humans, but sympathizers in the elven council support helping the people of Fair Creek, who have always respected elven lands in the past.  Elven player characters are either joining the party to keep a closer eye on human affairs, or because they are genuinely concerned with their plight.  Those sympathetic to the humans will still find their hygeine and mannerisms lacking.
	The elves are currently considering setting the Dorinthians up in an abondoned half-elf town called Meristra inside the Silver Forest and on the western border of their territory, which was destroyed in an orc attack in YR 431.  They have a delegation of thirty elven warriors and politicians.

	Silas Generwine (Ftr 3, NG): Silas is a young elf delegate sent to deal with the human refugees by the elven council.  He has a strong dislike for humans, and sees the assignment as an insult to his noble name.  Unknown to outsiders, but a much discussed topic in elven society, is the fact that Silas' grandmother was a human and his mother was half-elven.  Silas overcompensates for this blemish on his otherwise noble lineage with an irrational opposition to the Dorinthians.  Unfortunately for the refugees, he is their only solid line of communication to the elven council.
	Silas is a meter to elven society's opinion on the refugees.  As the party proves their heroism, they will slowly change Silas' view.  On the other hand, if the party makes the wrong decisions Silas will become hostile, as will the elven nation.

	Gnomes
	The Loughphray Hills are named after the Loughphray gnome clan that inhabits them.  The gnomes are sympathetic to the human plight, but currently can offer little aid and they lack a place for the Dorinthians to settle.  They clan is under harrassment from nearby kobold and goblin tribes that have poured into the region, causing the gnomes to struggle for their own survival.  They have only come with a delegation of eight, although some of these may be player characters that offer to join the party so that the gnomes can provide at least some aid.

	Phly Loughphray (Ill 3/ Ari 2, NG): Phly is a gnomish illusionist that heads the delegation to discuss the latest border problems in the hopes of gaining an advantage against the invading kobold and goblin tribes.  Instead the delegation found itself discussing the problems that the Dorinthians are facing.  Phly is unable to gain help for his clan, but he will try to be polite to the refugees in the dim hope that their soldiers may be able to help later.

	Dwarves
	The dwarves are the most sympathetic to the plight of the Dorinthians, as they have enjoyed a peaceful border with the less civilized western settlements for the last two hundred years.  Also, they have been fighting goblin and hobgoblin since their clan, Clan Bermax, was established in the Dunkel Mountains five-hundred years ago.  There is a delegation of twenty dwarven warriors present, some of whom may offer to take up their axes and hammers for the humans and be player characters.  They also offer a place to reside in the Dunkel Mountains, but agree that the elven site of Meristra would be better for the Dorinthians.  The land in the mountains is poor for farming and cattle, and the goblin and hobgoblin raids have increased lately.

	Lender Bermax (Ftr 5/Ari 2): Lender is the nephew of the dwarven king, and considers himself a friend of Dorinth.  He came to the delegation to meet with the elves about the heightened danger on their respective borders, and was shocked to find that refugees had entered the Silver Forest.  A small population of Dorinthians (100 people) is currently seeking shelter with the dwarves, and Lender feels that a new home should be established for all the survivors of the once great civilization.  He has a long distance to travel in order to return home, but he promises to trade important supplies for constructing homes to the refugees.  This will come at a cost, as the dwarves won't give anything for free, but Lender plans to lower the price as much as is possible.

	Other Races: Other races, such as goblins and kobolds, may be played at the discretion of the DM.

[/sblock]

The Four Main Factions in the Silver Forest Council

[sblock]
The Sol Party (Sol'vi Elustru)
This is an elven political faction led by many of the priests and devout followers of Sol. They are the moral voice of the elves and were the ones that pushed the decision to aid the Dorinthian refugees of Fair Creek. Unlike many towns and cities of Dorinth, the town of Fair Creek always maintained a good working relationship with the elves of the neighboring forest. The Sol Party, or Sol'vi Elustru as the elves call it, did not feel a close affinity to the humans, but instead argued that they should give aid since it was the way Sol would expect his elven children to act.

The Neutrals (House Rela)
Although the largest political party in the council, and led by the ancient elven Rela line, the House Rela faction temporarily lost control of the discussion dealing with the human refugees. The neutrals have long dominated elven politics with the argument that elves should keep to elven business and let the rest of the world do as it will. Although the Sol party won the refugee argument due to its plea for a moral stance, House Rela was able to send two lead delegates from their own faction to bring the Dorinthians aid. These two were Silas Generwine (no relation to the human PC Silas) and Kel, priest of the Huntress. As the political tensions have heated up, these two delegates have lost their neutral stance. Kel has adventured with the humans and made friends with the kobold Rix and half-orc Alexander. His worldview has been shattered and he now leans closer to the beliefs of the Sol'vi Elustru. Silas Generwine now leans towards the pro-Imperial party.

Pro-Imperials (House Dran)
The smallest of the main factions, yet the most vocal is that led by House Dran. These elves argue that the Dorinthians had started an illegal war and that the Imperials are too strong to resist. The Pro-Imperial party is growing stronger as the Imperial armies still operating in Dorinthian land have heard that many refugees have run to the elves and maneuver towards the Silver Forest. House Dran argues that the only way to save the elves is to give up the Dorinthians, who were historically questionable neighbors anyway.

The Warhawks (Magi)
The Magi are the second smallest of the main factions, but have been steadily growing over the last decades. They are led mostly by elves with a talent for magic. Their argument is that the elven race is dying, something that many feel is true in their hearts. Each elven couple may have 3 to 4 children within their hundreds of years of life. On the other hand, the humans have the same amount of offspring every 20 years or so, while the orcs breed at a far greater and more alarming speed. The humans believe that the elves fight a small skirmish or quick war every generation, but the long living elves of the Magi faction see their civilization as constantly under assault. It is said that every elven couple will live to see at least one of their children die directly or indirectly from warfare. The Magi claim that it is time to save the elven race by any means necessary.
[/sblock]

Story So Far
[sblock]
            The adventure first started as the party left to investigate an abandoned elven town destroyed long ago in the orc wars.  They found it inhabitated by kobolds, who had dug a complicated series of tunnels underneath the old settlement.  The adventurers negotiated with the kobolds, and agreed to wipe out a rival clan of goblins who had originally pushed the kobolds from their hill dwellings.  The party killed the goblin leader, which led to the dispersal of the goblin tribe, had the kobolds move back in, and then cleared the town for the refugees from Fair Creek.  The kobolds became minor trading partners, much to the ire of the local gnomes.

            The adventurers made it up to the gnomes in the next chapter, as the short folk were being overrun by an alliance of goblins and kobolds (who had originally kicked out their kin from the first chapter).  These kobolds and goblins were led by an insane gnome illusionist and his gnoll mercenaries, who wanted to cleanse the land of humanoid races in order to wipe them out before a time of suffering prolonged the agony he foresaw for them.  In his twisted mind, this was a kindness, but the party ended his nightmare and his life.

             In the third chapter, the party has recently found out that the dwarven kingdom is being attacked by an Imperial legion.  Inside the dwarven kingdom lies a number of their kin who had escaped the Tallione Empire's invasion.  The dwarves have warned the Dorinthians to stay away, stating that the cause is lost.  However, our intrepid party has decided to mount a rescue instead.

             And during all of this, a troll had been stalking the party for some time now, killing their allies and sometimes their enemies while giggling grotesquely, before fleeing back into the forests.  The party had decided that enough is enough, and moved to hunt the psychotic creature through uncharted woods before it could do more harm... and in the cavernous lair of a race of creatures called the formians, they finally found their hunter and killed him.

             The party finally reached the dwarven kingdom, where they found themselves quickly embroiled in the plots of Advisor Nefius.  They saved the life of Commander Sassarius, the Imperial commander besieging the dwarven kingdom and the target of Nefius' latest scheme.  In return, Sassarius lifted the siege and headed back towards Tallione in an attempt to protect his reputation and family from the intrigues of court that Nefius left behind.  Unfortunately, Rix and Alexander were critically wounded during this incident and are incapacitated.

             Now the party goes to rescue a lost group of Dorinthian cavalry from a dark glade ruled by a twisted dryad.  They are guided by the Tallione defector, Ventus, who swears to them that he has left his old allegiances...
[/sblock]

Rough Map of the World
[sblock]
Rough Map of the Continent (Not to Scale and North is up)

To the west is the Stand River and to the east is the Crystal Sea

. = Plains
* = Forest
^ = Mountains
/ = Hills
~ = Water
<> = Destroyed half-elf town of Meristra, now home to the Dorinthian refugees and party
1 = Saleentra, the Elven capital
2 = Where the Party Fought the Kobolds that threatened the Loughphray gnomes
3 = Kingdom of the Loughphray Clan of gnomes
4 = Small Kobold tribe that humans have allied with
5 = Goblin fortress that party snuck into and killed the goblin chieftain
6 = Ancient ruins of the lost tribe of winged elves, where party killed the mad gnome
7 = Destroyed Town of Fair Creek, where most of the original Dorinthian refugees came from
8 = Mountain Kingdom of the Bermax Clan of dwarves
9 = Dorinam, former capital of Dorinth, now ruined
A = The Singing Glade
B = Formian caves, where party finally killed the sadistic troll that stalked them
C= Site of the Lost Battle of Kalden, named after the local town which was destroyed
D = Field of Arrows
E = City of Tallione, and once a minor city-state, now capital of an empire


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^The Frozen Hills (Mountainous Orc Lands)^^^^^^^^~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^~~~~
~^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^////~~~~
~~^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^//////**~~~
~~^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^///****~~~~
..~~/////////////////////////////^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^//////******~~~
..~~//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////********~~~
..~~.............................................. .............................................***** ****~~~
..~~~~~~~......................................... .....................................***********~~ ~
..~~...........~~~................................ ................................***************~~~ 
..~~////..........~....................................... ........************************~~~~
...~~//////........~.......................................** *****Elf Kingdom(Silver Forest)**~~~~
....~~///////////..~...............................**************** *******1*******~~~~
....~~///////2/////~~~~~...............****************************** *****~~~~
...~~//////////~~~Swamp~~~~~.*4********************************** *~~~~
...~~//////////////~~~~~~/////*~<>***********************************~~~~
...~~/6//////////3/////~////////**~*************************************~~~~
...~~//Loughphray Hills//////...**~*************************************~~~~
...~~///////////////////////.........~.**********************************...~~ ~~~
...~~/////////////5/////............~..........*************************** *........~~~~
...~~//////////////////............~...................****************** ****...........~~~~
...~~//////////////^^//............~.7.........................********** ......................~~~~
...~~^^^^^^^^^////.............~................................***. ...........................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^////...........~...................................... ............................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^^////........~......................................... ..........................~~~~
..~~^^^^Dunkel^^^^/////....~............................................. .......................~~~~
..~~^^Mountains^^^///////..~............................................... .......................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^^^///B...~............................................. .........................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^////....~~............................................ ............................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^////////...~~............................................. ..Dorinth...................~~~~
..~~^^^^8^^/A//////.~~............................................... ........................9....~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^////...~~............................................. ..................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^////....~............................................. .....................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^////.................................................. ........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^////.................................................. ..........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^//.................................................. ..........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^//.................................................. .........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///........................................C......... ..........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. .............................*****.....~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ..........................********...~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ..........................*******....~~~~
..~~^^^^///..........................D....................... ......................................~~~~~~
..~~^^^^///~~................................................ ...............................~~~...~~~~
..~~^^^^///.....~~~~~~~~~.................................... ........~~~~~~~........~~~~
..~~^^^^////.....................~~~~~~~~~~~~..........~~~~~.. ....................~~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................~ ~~~~................................~~~~~
.~~~^^^//.................................................. ............................................~~~~~
.~~^^///.................................................. ...............................................~~~ ~~
.~~^//.................................................. .................................................. ...~~~~
~~................................................ ...Tallione Empire.........................................~~
~~~............................................... .................................................. ............~~~
~~~~~~............................................ .................................................. .....~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~....................................... .................................................. ~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~...................................... ...........................................~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.................................... ..................................~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................................. .......................~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....E......................... ..............~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~............................. .........~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[/sblock]

Religions
[sblock]
The Layhrmons were a tribe of people that came before the people of Dorinth, and some believe are their ancestors.  They are known for their cavern burials (one such cave was found, but unexplored by Danica) and were supposed to be strangely advanced in architecture and sculpting, though they were a nomadic people.  Much of their religion has been adopted by the Dorinthians.

The Layhrmon Pantheon by Alignment

Saul, Lawful Good (Sun, Good, Law, Protection) [Sword, elves; Axe, humans]
- Called 'Sol' by the elves and venerated highly by them, he is both the enemy and great love of Lumear, the Moon Goddess.  He and is lover are the creators of life in the world.  Few Dorinthians worship him today, though the works of his prophets are still held by monks in the rare human monastaries of the region.

Matrial the Motherly, Neutral Good (Good, Healing, Magic, Earth) [Net, Mace]
- She is sometimes called 'Auntie' in her motherly aspect, but 'Oathbinder' in her more commanding one.  She is much revered by the women of Dorinth, though she rarely has a church of her own.  Mothers make their children (and sometimes husbands) swear upon her name when they want their offspring to behave in a certain manner.  To break an oath sworn under Matrial is considered highly insulting in Dorinthian custom.  Some halflings and gnomes worship a goddess that is considered another aspect of Matrial.

The Rider, Chaotic Good (War, Good, Travel, Chaos) [Bow]
- The Rider is the most popular deity of Dorinth, and seems native to the Dorinthians though adopted by the elves in a stronger nature loving aspect (drop war for plant with the elves).  No one knows what the cloaked Rider looks like under its hood, but the elves call the deity the Huntress, while the Dorinthians call the Rider, the Hunter.  The Rider is an old god, and has supposedly appeared in Dorinth's darkest hours.  The orc tribes have a natural fear of the priests, rangers, and paladins that worship the Rider, though the reason is lost but is embedded in racial memory.  Human loving half-orcs have a strange tendency to worship the Rider, however.  The last time the Rider was seen, was during the battle at the Field of Arrows.  No one knows why the Rider hasn't been seen since.  Some say it is because the Dorinthians have lost their way.  Others say its because the darkest hour of this generation of Dorinthians have lost their way.

Agryol, Lawful Neutral (Plant, Law, Luck, Water) [Sickle]
- A nature god, Agryol is strangely also the god of law.  Believers call this 'natural law', and although they have a love for nature, they have an equal love of philosophy.  Agryol is not a popular god among the Dorinthians, although he is among the halflings who see him as a farming god.  The Layhrmons never worshipped Agryol, instead believing in a once-mighty fertility goddess whose name and existence is largely forgotten.

Sanmar, Neutral (Magic, Travel, Trickery, Knowledge) [Dagger]
- Although worshipped mostly by rogues, Sanmar is a popular deity in Dorinthian culture, though his church is usually small.  The antics of Sanmar make for popular children's tales, but some say the god's idea of mischief was once much darker.  It is said that he was once known as the god of dreams, and some darker versions of his faith still call him the Nightmare Lord and are said to have power over men's dreams.

Eroll, Chaotic Neutral (Chaos, Air, War, Animal) [Flail]
- Eroll is the god of passion and of the beasts, and the Dorinthians believe that he sometimes drives creatures wild, causing them to enter civilized areas and attack men who do not leave the proper offerings.  Although few Dorinthians are mad enough to enter the wild and perform the dark rituals that Eroll requires, all leave little sacrifices to ward him away, such as leaving a dish of milk outside for his cats to hanging meat from a tree outside of a town.

Lumear, Lawful Evil (Law, Evil, Moon, Strength) [Sword]
- One of the two greatest gods in the pantheon, Lumear is the lover of Saul, god of the sun and co-creator of life.  Lumear considers her children to be such creatures as the orcs and goblinoids, and they worship her in turn.  Both Lumear and Saul claim man, however.  It is said that a new race is born by the union of her and Saul during an eclipse.

Ulavree, Neutral Evil (Evil, Magic, Death, Protection) [Kukri]
- Ulavree is the goddess of death and magic, and is feared the most by the Dorinthians.  It is said that her worshippers will not achieve her blessings until they slay an intelligent being.  Unexplained murders are normally attributed to her, and assassins are among her faithful.  She is called the Night Mother, and is said to collect man's sins, which are like jewels to her, upon the time of his death.  She sometimes counts Eroll as her lover.

Banbosel, Chaotic Evil (Chaos, Evil, Fire, Destruction) [Club, (Morningstar among the gnolls)]
- Banbosel the Fire Dancer is not truly part of the Layhrmon or Dorinthian pantheon as the other gods despise him, but is said that he is an ancient god worshipped before even the nomadic civilizations.  He is sometimes called the destroyer, as he hates civilization and seeks to remove all traces of it.

The Craeco-Tallione Pantheon

A few centuries ago, the second emperor of Tallione decided to reform his empire's too diverse church by unifying aspects of the various gods under the guise of the popular Craeco religion, as Tallione had recently taken over the nations of Craece and adopted their culture.

Phonicleus, Lawful Good (Law, Good, Plant, Healing) [Mace]
- This is the patron god of Tallione, although his church has fallen out of favor in recent years.  He is the god of civilization and the healing arts.  His priests teach the proper use of herbs to ward or heal disease.

Plativus, Neutral Good (Good, Protection, War, Knowledge) [Sword]
- Plativus, also called the Defender, was once a popular god among the soldiers of Tallione, though he has lost worshippers to Stersius in recent times.  He is the protector of civilization and the god of moral philosophy. Many warriors that revere him also take pride in their education.

Casles, Chaotic Good (Chaos, Good, Strength, Fire) [Warhammer, (was a Club until recently]
- Casles the Rageful was never a popular deity in Tallione, though he is admired for the ferocity that he displayed in his mortal life.  Casles was once a great hero who wandered the world in years past and fought against evil, and was thought to have been partly divine and able to control fire.  In his wake came the gods of civilization.  Not surprisingly, even some Dorinthians worship Casles, and the dwarves also find him popular.

Heristeus, Lawful Neutral (Law, Knowledge, Sun, Protection) [Spear]
- Also known as the Lawbringer, Heristeus is closely associated with Phonicleus and Plativus, forming the triad of civilized gods.  He has survived the empire's religious conversion almost fully intact from his Tallione aspect, though his former name of Heristivus has changed.

Mercandus, Neutral (Luck, Travel, Magic, Air) [Bow]
- Once a nomadic god, Mercandus has changed aspects numerous times in the ancient Craeco histories until he has now become the god of merchants and trade.  He has become more popular as the Tallione empire has grown and established order.

Stersius, Chaotic Neutral (Chaos, Water, War, Destruction) [Trident]
- Sailors pay their respects to Stersius, lest the god vent his anger upon their ships.  Many times, such offerings matter little, and storms come and threaten both boats and coastal towns anyway.  Stersius is also called the Sea Lord, and is unpredictable in his feelings on the question of mankind.  It is said that he gave the first mariner the knowledge of navigation.

Oberius, Lawful Evil (Law, Evil, Strength, Trickery) [Dagger]
- Oberius is a god from eastern lands and known there as Lzaar, god of Obedience, but his cult has grown remarkably fast in the Tallione empire.  The emperor himself is said to have considered squashing the religion as well as that of Festios and Cryon, but some members of his court have changed his mind.  Oberius, or Lzaar, is a also sometimes considered a god of court intrigues, though he cares more for obedience than civilization.

Festios, Neutral Evil (Evil, Plant, Animal, Earth) [Quarterstaff]
- Festios, the Lord of Decay, is an ancient nature god closely aligned with his brother Cryon and his spheres of death and destruction.  The worshippers of this god seek to balance the civilized world, which they see as growing too powerful.  The answer to this, in their minds, lies in restoring nature to the world and civilization pushed back.  Festios is revered by darker druids, and many ancient pillars are said to be places of sacrifice to the Feeble Lord.

Cryon, Chaotic Evil (Chaos, Evil, Death, Destruction) [Scythe]
- No one admits to worshipping Cryon, the Reaver, though the more popular worshippers of Oberius and Festios treat him with respect.  Cryon is the god of death, and Festios causes his creations to become old and feeble before dying as a gift to Cryon.  In return, Cryon seeks the destruction of civilization so that Festios' version of nature may spread.

[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

Kickin' 'round.


----------



## Ferrix

Here


----------



## Question

Poke.


----------



## D20Dazza

ready, willing and able


----------



## Question

We appear to have 4 left. Whats the deadline for starting up the game again?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

We will start again Monday, but I will post an update tomorrow.


----------



## Land Outcast

I'll be probably not being able to access the boards until five days from now (IB exam and stuff), so start without me if needed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, I updated the in game area.  Please repost your characters here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2823658#post2823658

I know this is a pain, and I appreciate your patience.

DT


----------



## Kobold Stew

*Danica Swann*

Present


----------



## Ferrix

Rix reposted in RG.


----------



## D20Dazza

Hmm, I've got to find a cache of Kel, I didn't have him saved anywhere


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doh!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Gents, in case you haven't noticed, we are back on.


----------



## D20Dazza

I noticed 

But I ain't got a PC


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Wow... how do you manage to post so frequently?


----------



## Ferrix

IC thread?


----------



## D20Dazza

IC thread http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161814


----------



## Land Outcast

Ability Scores generation?


----------



## D20Dazza

For that matter, if we haven't got cached PCs, you'd best provide all the PC generation info so those of us that don't have saves can restart.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sure, the rule was that you could roll your own character at home.  The characters could have a total of 75 points among their ability scores.  If you were a slight bit above the 75 points, then you could decrease one ability score by two points and raise another one by one point in order to modify your rolled character slightly.  Gold is the default amount by character class in the Player's Handbook.  Someone buy a light source, especially for Danica.  I think that covers it.


----------



## Question

Deuce can you turn on your email thingy please?(so i can email you)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

It should work now.  If not, get me at usafa1@aol.com

So far we have D20Dazza, Land Outcast, and Question posting.  I haven't received much from the others.  We'll drop out the party members and run with you three if I don't see a reaction from the others within a day or two.


----------



## Land Outcast

Sounds fair


----------



## D20Dazza

OK, but can I take Rix out - an accidental, stray sling bullet to the back of the head


----------



## Ferrix

Oi... I was away for a few days doesn't anyone check the absent threads?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Hey! We got Rix back!


----------



## D20Dazza

It wasn't me Ferrix, honest, I didn't say anything.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Paging Question... are you still in?


----------



## Question

Sorry i will check the thread out now, i keep wanting to post then getting interrupted at work, and when i go home im tired and fall asleep soon after.....


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No problem.  I am using a generic elven fighter for you and a generic elven druid for D20Dazza until the two of you repost your characters in the Rogue's Gallery.  Please repost them when you get the chance.

The rogue's gallery is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162272


----------



## D20Dazza

Not that you needed to use a generic for Kel 

I'll try and get something done over the weekend.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks, appreciate it.  The game might run better with 4 people instead of 6.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The goblins have begun to depart the old kobold caves.  Any other actions to declare before you leave the dungeon?


----------



## Ferrix

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The goblins have begun to depart the old kobold caves.  Any other actions to declare before you leave the dungeon?




Searching the leader's chamber and guard chamber 

Plunder the loot rooms, and search the common room.


----------



## Question

The standard search and loot i guess?


----------



## D20Dazza

Agree, if it's obvious they're leaving then we should stay and loot. If it's not obvious we shuld flee, recuperate and come back.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Should you slay more and genocide some kobolds or declare the town safe... decisions, decisions...


----------



## Ferrix

I would not be happy genociding kobolds.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, so will you declare the town safe and tell the baron and his daughter that it is safe to move in?


----------



## D20Dazza

I'd rather not nerf the 'bolds. But, some sort of agreement will have to be struck between them and the refs, and there may very well be trouble in the future.

As to what now, we still haven't fully cleared the town. Should we also check the perimeter of the town as well, make sure there is nothing nasty in say a 5 mile radius??


----------



## Deuce Traveler

You've taken care of the two biggest threats: the kobolds and the goblins.  Everything else involves small critters, like giant centipedes which the town guard can take care of if you include it in the report to the baron.  I'll move this along shortly.


----------



## Ferrix

Rix would still like to examine the rest of the town, you never know what you may find


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Lockpicks and a crowbar go a long way.


----------



## Ferrix

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Lockpicks and a crowbar go a long way.




Teehee!

Good game so far Deuce... fast paced and it was cool to not kill everything but either negotiate or drive out the enemy by eliminating key leaders.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Every encounter in this game will have a few different ways to make things easier.  You won't be able to negotiate with everyone, though.  The kobolds would be willing to deal.  The best you would have gotten from the goblins would have been getting turned away and mocked.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I am advertising for a fifth player so that the party can have a spellcaster.  We had a spellcaster who was an alt/firewood cutter, but I don't remember his name and we lost everything after the crash.

We currently have four players:

Kel the Elf (level 2 cleric)
Alexander the Half-Orc Ranger (L2)
Rix the Kobold Thief (L2)
Lira the Elf (L2)

The group just finished the first chapter of the adventure and are about to become 2nd level and start the next one.  I am looking to add a mage or sorcerer to help with party balance.  The best would be one from the gnome delegation from the background below, or maybe a human straggler as a refugee, but I am willing to negotiate a different background.

The link to the adventure is here: 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161814


----------



## Ferrix

Ugh... please not a gnome.  Someone play a dwarf sorcerer or wizard   Way cooler than a big-nosed gnome.

Oh yeah!  Level 2 Weee!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Awww... but Rix the kobold gets along so well with gnomes... have I mentioned he's heading to Gnome City next?  Might have slipped my mind.


----------



## Ferrix

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Awww... but Rix the kobold gets along so well with gnomes... have I mentioned he's heading to Gnome City next?  Might have slipped my mind.




Sneaky little gnomes!


----------



## GlassEye

I was Tonx prior to the crash.  When my account was deleted I took the opportunity to reinvent myself   But, as Tonx, I had submitted Silas the Caernite for your game.  I'm still interested in playing so I'll resubmit Silas so you can take a look and see if you still are interested in him.

[sblock=Silas' history]Silas Eyrstan, known as the Caernite, was born amidst blood and tears in the town of Fair Creek to a mother who did not long survive his birth.  Weeks later his father, a skilled stonemason, returned to Fair Creek from the Dorinthian capital where he had been employed in making repairs to the High Temple to find his wife buried.  When the midwife placed the robust baby boy in his arms he found he could hold no resentment in his heart but only love for his child.

The next years were tough.  A succession of cruel or indifferent housekeepers left Silas disinclined to leave his father’s side and the elder Eyrstan disinclined to forbid his son anything if it were within his power to provide.  Luckily, Silas’ only desire was to be at his father’s side.  Throughout his childhood Silas learned a fair amount of the stonemason’s trade by doggedly following his father as he travelled the lands repairing the great structures of Dorinth or building new architectural wonders.

It was the intent of both father and son for Silas to apprentice in the stonemason’s craft.  That is, until the elder Eyrstan was hired to work among the crew expanding the keep of Baron Karadore.  The stonemasons were instructed to salvage stone from a nearby ruin.  Silas found the ruin a site of endless fascination and spent countless hours roaming through it.  Fascination became near obsession when young Silas discovered runes carved into the walls deep within the ruin.  Though the runes were totally foreign to him he spent hours studying them, tracing their shapes in the dirt, and finally begging, borrowing, or just plain stealing what paper he could to make rubbings of the runes before the stonemasons could come to take the stone.

Totally absorbed in the making of one of his rubbings, Silas was discovered (and, quite frankly, nearly startled out of his wits) by a short fellow, stocky as stone.  The fellow’s irritation and gruffness melted away when he discovered Silas’ passion for the runes and it was only a short time after that Silas was able to convince his father to apprentice him to the odd scholar.

Silas’ apprenticeship was one of excited discovery.  Language, history, architecture; the scholar encouraged Silas’ passions for it all, provided method for the young man’s researches, and awakened and trained his latent talent for manipulating the forces of magic.

Years passed, his apprenticeship ended, and Silas became known (in a very small circle, however) as a promising young Caernite scholar.  He married, had a child of his own.  And then disaster: the Nestrav Empire invaded Dorinth.  Unable to let other men bear the brunt of defending his family and country, Silas charged his aging father with taking his wife and son to safety in Fair Creek and set off to war where his education allowed him to take the position of adjunct to a low-ranked officer.

After Dorinth’s Last Stand Silas wearily made his way to Fair Creek only to find the town deserted.  In exhaustion and despair for his family, Silas collapsed.  Found by one of Radnal’s Ruffians, Silas was led to the refugee camp in the Silver Forest where he was reunited with his family.  With the looming threat of the Nestravians and their dark allies, Silas will do what it takes to find a safe haven for his family…
[/sblock]

[sblock=Silas Eyrstan]Silas Eyrstan the Caernite 
Male Human Wizard (Abjurer) 1
Neutral Good

Str 15  +2
Dex 9  -1 
Con 14  +2 
Int 17  +3
Wis 10  +0 
Cha 9  -1

Hit Points 6 (1d4 + 2 Con bonus)
AC 11 (15 with Shield spell), Touch 9 Flat 11 (+2 armor, -1 Dex)
Init -1 (-1 Dex)
BAB +0 (+0 wizard), Grap +2 (+0 bab, +2 Str)
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/?)
Fort +2 (+0 wizard, +2 Con), Ref -1 (+0 wizard, -1 Dex), Will +2 (+2 wizard, +0 Wis)

+2 Melee, quarterstaff, 1d6+3, 20/x2
+2 Melee, dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2
-1 Ranged, light crossbow, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80'r 

Medium, 5'4", 156 lbs., 27 yrs old
Red hair, blue eyes, pale skin

Speaks Common, Dwarven, Giant, and Gnome

+6 Concentration (4 ranks +2 Con)
+4 Decipher Script (1 ranks +3 Int)
+6 Knowledge (Arcana) (3 ranks +3 Int)
+7 Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering) (4 ranks + 3 Int)
+5 Knowledge (History) (2 rank +3 Int)
+4 Knowledge (Local) (1 rank +3 Int) 
+0 Listen (0 ranks) 
+3 Profession (Stonemason) (3 ranks)
+4 Search (1cc rank +3 Int)
+7 Spellcraft (4 ranks +3 Int)
+0 Spot (0 ranks)

Feats
-Scribe Scroll (wizard bonus)
-Extend Spell (human bonus)
-Rapid Reload (1st level)

Wizard Abilities
-Summon familiar—may summon familiar

Spells Prepared (CL 1, +2 melee touch, -1 ranged touch; ASF 10% (10% armor)
0th- Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Resistance (S)
1st- Magic Weapon, Shield, Shield (S)

Spellbook (22 of 100 pages used)
0th- All cantrips (except Illusion & Necromancy cantrips)
1st- Burning Hands, Comprehend Languages, Magic Weapon, Mount, Protection from Evil, Shield

Special
Specialized in Abjuration school magics.
Unable to cast spells from the Illusion & Necromancy schools.

Leather Armor (worn, 15 lbs.) 10 gp
Explorer’s Outfit (worn, --wt) --gp

Dagger (belt left, 1 lb.) 2 gp
Quarterstaff (right hand (usually), 4 wt) --gp
Pouch, belt (belt front, .5 lb.) 1 gp
Spell component pouch (belt right, 2 lbs.) 5 gp

Crossbow, light (left shoulder, 4 lbs.) 35 gp
Bolt case (10 bolts) (right shoulder, 1 lb.) 1 gp
Backpack (center back, 2 lbs.) 2 gp
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lbs.) 1 sp

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lbs.) 1 gp
Torch (x2) (backpack, 2 lbs.) 2 cp
Flint & Steel (backpack, --wt) 1 gp
Trail Rations- 2 days (backpack, 2 lb.) 1 gp
Spellbook (backpack, 3 lbs.) 15 gp

Coins- 0 gp, 8 sp, 8 cp (pouch)
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

UhU! Lvl 2!!!!... I'll have to create a complete charsheet... eventually   

2 Weapon fighting, yeha!

Oh, on my answer to the dialogue: I'm "loading"

BTW: what about the "loot"? I took the liberty to add the Mwk. Chainshirt to Alexander's equipment, but what about the rest?


----------



## Ferrix

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> UhU! Lvl 2!!!!... I'll have to create a complete charsheet... eventually
> 
> 2 Weapon fighting, yeha!
> 
> Oh, on my answer to the dialogue: I'm "loading"
> 
> BTW: what about the "loot"? I took the liberty to add the Mwk. Chainshirt to Alexander's equipment, but what about the rest?




Liberty huh?

Let's see... Mwk Chainshirt (250gp), Garnet (40gp), 2 Unidentified Vials (?), Rusted Spear (2gp?), Tarnished Dagger (2gp), 2 Shortswords (20gp), Belt Buckle (?), Change (12gp, 45sp, 8cp)

314gp item value, 12gp, 45sp, 8cp; not including the two vials or the belt buckle, we should each get 78.5gp item value, 3gp, 11sp, 4cp.  With 2cp left over.

So, while it's a nice thought, it will in no way balance out, especially to the mind of Rix less you see fit to reimburse the rest of us the difference (which is quite a lot).


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Welcome on board, Silas the Abjurer!  Please make him level 2.  We can say he gained some experience fighting to get to Fair Creek before and now he gained some more while clearing the abandoned town with Randal's Ruffians.  The elven delegation's leader is also called Silas, but I'll annotate him by his full name or by his race when we have dialogues.

Rogue's Gallery is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162272

Max hp for first level, 75% of max hp for each additional level, rounding up.

Items: The halfling merchant family, the Risenthropes, are currently buying items for half their value and selling for double their listed value since items are limited.  You are hoping that when trade opens up you may get a better deal.  It is up to you how your party will distribute wealth found.

We'll continue individual dialogues later (must go to work now), then figure out XP for the goblin raid (500 XP + bonuses), close out the chapter by tomorrow, and then by Monday I'll start the new chapter.


----------



## D20Dazza

"Should have left the damn orc to die if he's going to be stealing the chain shirt" Kel mutters to himself


----------



## Ferrix

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Should have left the damn orc to die if he's going to be stealing the chain shirt" Kel mutters to himself




Now that's the attitude!  Oh wait, we're supposed to disagree.  Argh... contradiction and I implode.


----------



## Question

Im not quite sure in what direction to move my PC now. Im thinking of using a thin/light blade, then swapping out oversized 2WF for racial weapon proficiency.......but im not sure how thats going to work.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Question, I'll definitely allow the party to do tweaks to their characters for now, since you were getting the 'feel' of them and the story in chapter 1.  I don't see myself allowing changes once we get into chapter 2, so please be aware of that.

This includes filling out your character sheet in case you only placed a partial post in the rogue's gallery (like Alexander's and Danica's character sheet).

That reminds me, does anyone know what happened to Kobold Stew?  He just stopped posting one day.


----------



## Question

Btw isnt there a retraining rule in PHBII that lets you replace one feat per level up?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Maybe, but I don't have that book.  This game incorporates the three core books and every other rule from other books can be negotiated, but I might shoot it down.


----------



## Land Outcast

Well   

maybe I should give the chain shirt to the elven druid so he can feel the warm metal and channel better his spells...
OR
I have the option of lending it to Rix, so he can't escape whenver we run after him becaus eof the encumbrance


----------



## GlassEye

> Welcome on board, Silas the Abjurer! Please make him level 2. We can say he gained some experience fighting to get to Fair Creek before and now he gained some more while clearing the abandoned town with Randal's Ruffians. The elven delegation's leader is also called Silas, but I'll annotate him by his full name or by his race when we have dialogues.




Thanks!  And I'll get Silas completed and into the Rogues Gallery today.


----------



## Ferrix

Question said:
			
		

> Btw isnt there a retraining rule in PHBII that lets you replace one feat per level up?




Often times the retraining is accompanied by training time and money.

About the chain shirt, we can always resell lit so we have an even split.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Everyone receives 500 XP, which brings everyone up to level 2.  Rix, Kel, and Alexander receive a bonus 50 XP for role-playing and frequent postings.

Totals:
Rix and Alexander 1100 XP
Kel 1050 XP
Lira and Silas: 1000 XP

I will close chapter 1 tomorrow and post the start of chapter 2 Sunday, so you have until then to split up the items and money, and to also finish the dialogues.


----------



## Land Outcast

How and when do you want us to handle buying and selling?
(namely: selling the studded leather.armor, and finding out the price of that chunk of obsidian)

Ferrix:.actually.the.Mwk..Chainshirt.would.resell.at.125gp.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good point.  If you want to haggle, use the Playing the Game thread.  If you just intend to sell an item and move quickly on, state your intention here on this thread, or in game with an 'OOC'.


----------



## Land Outcast

I'd_rather_deal_as_little_as_possible_with_halflings  

So:

Intent:
Sell_Studded_Leather_armor
Get_a_price_for_the_chunk_of_obsidian.

The_spacebar_flew_though_the_window


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The studded leather and the carved obsidian were worth 25gp each.  After you sell them for half price, you are left with 25gp.  (25 + 25)X0.5=25

The young halfling, Bill Rosenthorpe, thanks you for your patronage.


----------



## D20Dazza

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> maybe I should give the chain shirt to the elven druid so he can feel the warm metal and channel better his spells...



You mean the elven cleric, since our cleric dropped our we decided to redo Kel as a cleric with a woody bent.


----------



## Land Outcast

ups


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Land Outcast, who was Ravil again?  I lost my notes from before the crash.


----------



## Land Outcast

Well, Ravil was the Priest of the Huntress who took place as a stepfather for Alexander (when his mother left for the city, initially she had gone to that hamlet in the forest so that she could safely give birth to a half orc), and later left the hamlet where he lived... supposedly he was the religious leader of the refugees.

Should I add a "closing response" to the Homeless chapter? Or do you prefer it ended there?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sure, go for it.  I'll edit my post accordingly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

New chapter starts here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2883465#post2883465


----------



## Ferrix

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> How and when do you want us to handle buying and selling?
> (namely: selling the studded leather.armor, and finding out the price of that chunk of obsidian)
> 
> Ferrix:.actually.the.Mwk..Chainshirt.would.resell.at.125gp.




Thus the reason I listedn item value and actual coin seperately, because of resale value.  It's still worth 250gp unsold.

What's with the .'s, space bar broken?


----------



## Ferrix

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Mwk Chainshirt (250gp), Garnet (40gp), 2 Unidentified Vials (?), Rusted Spear (2gp?), Tarnished Dagger (2gp), 2 Shortswords (20gp), Belt Buckle (?), Obsidian (25gp), Studded Leather (25gp), Change (12gp, 45sp, 8cp)
> 
> 354gp item value, 12gp, 45sp, 8cp; not including the two vials or the belt buckle, we should each get 78.5gp item value, 3gp, 11sp, 4cp.  With 2cp left over.




Added the studded leather and obsidian to the list of items.

So, resale of items (not including two vials & belt buckle) 177gp plus 3gp, 11sp, 4cp change is 200gp, 11sp, 4cp.  That's 50gp, 2sp, 8cp each, with 2cp left over.

That is unless anyone wants to keep anything, then we can work out some sort of deal if the cost isn't covered by the person's share.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm just glad someone's handling the money.


----------



## D20Dazza

As am I, thanks Ferrix. I'm good selling the lot.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Please remember to adjust your items accordingly in the RG.  Especially after you pick from the list on the IC page.  Each gets 1 weapon, 1 armor, and 2 items.  Take as much ammo and food, however.  Just remember to correctly calculate your weight.


----------



## Land Outcast

The space bar acually flew through the window that day.


----------



## Ferrix

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The space bar acually flew through the window that day.




Bad day at work?

Hope you all enjoy the benefits of your new gear   I haggle hard baby!


----------



## D20Dazza

Nice one Ferrix, thanks 

I was going to work on Kel last night but the site went dwon, I tried 3 or 4 times but to no avail. I'll try and get somethign done tonight, will add the new equipment but won't bother advising what they are in the IC - I'll post there now to get things rolling.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks.  Good thing that Rix didn't push too hard... I was working on some consequences that would have taken the adventure down a slightly different path. ; )  Have to tell you about it some other time.  Tonight I'm moving the party along.


----------



## D20Dazza

[sheepish] Kel finally posted here

Let me know if there are any hassles [/sheepish]

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'll take a closer look at it later, but so far so good.

Silas and Kel: Make sure you declare which spells you are declaring for the 5 day trip.


----------



## GlassEye

My currently prepared spells are noted on my character sheet.  I'll keep it updated by marking the cast spells in red or something like that.  Unless you prefer that I do it some other way...


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Nope, that's fine.  I'll get this party moving in the next hour.


----------



## Land Outcast

Kobolds are useful after all...


----------



## D20Dazza

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Silas and Kel: Make sure you declare which spells you are declaring for the 5 day trip.



My chosen spells are marked on the sheet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

It wasn't a bad idea to run from the gray ooze.  They rarely have treasure and are tough to kill, although you could have done it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

How far from the fort are you guys planning to set the fire?


----------



## D20Dazza

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> How far from the fort are you guys planning to set the fire?



We're doing the actual fort, burn the Shaman and his monkeys out


----------



## Deuce Traveler

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> We're doing the actual fort, burn the Shaman and his monkeys out




Ah, spoken like a true non-thief.  The thief player would reply, "But we might melt all that money!"


----------



## D20Dazza

Hi Guys,

I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so can you please NPC me? I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.

Apologies

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sure.  Keep you offensive, utility, or acting as the healer?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I am currently seeking an alt in this home made campaign, the description of which you can find on the first post of this thread.  The campaign has six chapters, which will take all characters to level 6.  Since we are currently in chapter 2, the character will start at 2nd level.  Any takers?


----------



## GlassEye

DT, concerning our recent combat...
Just so you know, Silas' primary method of attacking is with his staff.  He's most comfortable using it as he's had one in hand nearly all his life.  And he's more skilled with it than his crossbow despite having a little army training in the use of the crossbow (which mainly shows in his Rapid Reload feat).  His crossbow is a distance weapon only.  Anytime there is the possibility that melee combat will engulf him he'll be using his quarterstaff.  If he's got a couple of rounds and some cover then he'll resort to plinking at the enemy with his crossbow.


----------



## Question

Apologies to all involved, but i feel i need to remove myself from this game......im not sure but i think ive lost interest in this somehow, and i think this is the best solution.....


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Question: Understood.  Good luck with your other games.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

GlassEye said:
			
		

> DT, concerning our recent combat...
> Just so you know, Silas' primary method of attacking is with his staff.  He's most comfortable using it as he's had one in hand nearly all his life.  And he's more skilled with it than his crossbow despite having a little army training in the use of the crossbow (which mainly shows in his Rapid Reload feat).  His crossbow is a distance weapon only.  Anytime there is the possibility that melee combat will engulf him he'll be using his quarterstaff.  If he's got a couple of rounds and some cover then he'll resort to plinking at the enemy with his crossbow.





Good to know, thanks!  I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good job ambushing the goblins.  And welcome back, Rix.  No problem about the weekend thing.  The policy is that I'll continue the adventure on the weekends if everyone replies, or if we can reasonably continue with the responses we have.  Otherwise, I'll wait for Monday night to move on.  Since you're part was critical, I waited until tonight to continue.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I am currently seeking an alt in this home made campaign, the description of which you can find on the first post of this thread.  The campaign has six chapters, which will take all characters to level 6.  Since we are currently in chapter 2, the character will start at 2nd level.  Any takers?





Yeah, I'll bite!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll bite!




Thanks, Fenris.  I'm actually going to move you to the active category as soon as the party makes it out of this section of the adventure, and move Lira the Elven Fighter to the inactive alt slot.  Right now the party's buddies are stationed at the threatened gnomish homeland.  We could introduce you as a human, halfling, half-elf, or half-orc from the original town.  We could also introduce you as a member of the gnome, dwarven, or elf delegations from the various kingdoms.  We have a melee ranger, wizard, rogue, and cleric, so any other character class would be welcome.


----------



## Fenris

I was thinking about either a Radnal Ruffian or a member of a defunked cavalry archer.

Human fighter either way since most of the other bases are covered. I have read through the background, but did not see character creation guidlines.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Character creation is conducted by rolling a 4d6 for each ability, taking the top three dice with each roll.

The total points of all six scores should not exceed 75.  If you have a total score of 76 or 77, or some such, decrease one ability score by two and raise another by 1.  This way you can tailor your character a bit.

I like dice rolling more than assigning points, but if you have trouble rolling up a character at home, we can try to come up with a solution.  Gold is the average listed under the PHB.

Character classes may come from the PHB.  I also just got the PHB II from my local vendor, and will consider character classes from there.  The only other books being used currently is the DMG and Monster Manuals.

You character will start at 2nd level to match the party, so consider a background with combat experience.

I think that covers it.  Let me know if there are any other problems.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveller's Dorinthian Game (4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12) 

Under the 75 point limit, but nothing much of note. Let me work him up and see where we get.


----------



## Fenris

Alright a first shot. DT, let me know if anything needs correcting.



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Dartis Kalnian
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] The Rider

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] XX (2d10+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 11 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] XX'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +3    +X    +X    +X    16
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Composite Longbow         +5     1d8           20x3
Longsword                 +3     1d8+1      19-20x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Dorinthian

[B]Abilities:[/B] XXXX

[B]Feats:[/B] Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 15       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      1    +1          +2
Handle Animal              5    +0          +5
Intimidate                 2    +0          +2 
Jump                       1    +1          +2
Ride                       5    +3    +2    +10
Swim                       1    +1          +2

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Composite Longbow       100gp   03lb
Studded Leather          25gp   20lb
20 arrows                 1gp   03lb
Longsword                15gp   04lb
Dark green cloak          1gp
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B]8gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair

*Appearance:* Dartis is a young man whose bearing has all the hallmarks
 of his aristocratic upbringing. His blond hair is short int he manner of the archers.
 He keeps a sword by his side as he tend to be too close tot he enemy when he runs out of arrows.

*Background:* 
[sblock]Dartis was the youngest son of the Baron of Kalnian,
a small Barony located in the south. Like his brothers Dartis was raised
to join the cavalry. He was taught to ride and shoot at a young age. When
 he reached majority, Dartis joined the army just as all the Kalnian's had
before him. But unlike his ancestors, times were troubled and the Tallone
were always a threat. Dartis was stationed on the southern border and 
watched for Tallione incursions becoming involved in minor skimishes along
the border. The real trouble began when the order came to move north to 
quell the riots. Dartis was glad when his commander told them they weren't
moving as he didn't believe that they should leave the border updefended to
support the corrupt rule of Rasnen. Once the Tallione invaded soon after 
things changed, Dartis was first and foremost a Dorinthian and he would
defend his country from the Tallione. His unit was pushed back, and further back.
The losses were very hard and his unit was disbanded and he was reassaigned 
to a unit from the small town of Fair Creek. This was a small bit of good fortune
 for him on a foul day as he found out that after a long seige his father's keep
had finally fallen in the south and his family slain. 

Dartis was there at the Lost Battle of Kalden and followed his commander back
to the town to report the massacre. Dartis rode his horse so hard getting back
 the the poor beast that hea had had since he was a boy, died from the run, But
 the warning was sent. Dartis followed the town watching over the
migration and awating orders from the only current leige he had, Baron Dorin,
on how to proceed. Meanwhile he lost most everything he had int he flight from 
Kalden, but his weapons he had with him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

Wow, that's what I get for not checking the OOC thread everyso often...

So Quesion is no more here...
And Fenris is in...

Be Welcome!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Fenris: 

I like him the more I look over him.  Fix the XXXXs if you decide to keep him and put him in the rogue's gallery:
 http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162272 

HPs are max at first level, 3/4s of max each additional level.

XP should be 1,500 to start.

Keep in mind that this chapter and the next will mostly take place in dungeons, buildings, etc.  Chapters 4, 5, and 6 will be more outdoorish, which means that you will have a good opportunity to really take advantage of your horsed archery.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Wow, that's what I get for not checking the OOC thread everyso often...
> 
> So Quesion is no more here...
> And Fenris is in...
> 
> Be Welcome!




The action never stops...


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Fenris:
> 
> I like him the more I look over him.  Fix the XXXXs if you decide to keep him and put him in the rogue's gallery:
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162272
> 
> HPs are max at first level, 3/4s of max each additional level.
> 
> XP should be 1,500 to start.
> 
> Keep in mind that this chapter and the next will mostly take place in dungeons, buildings, etc.  Chapters 4, 5, and 6 will be more outdoorish, which means that you will have a good opportunity to really take advantage of your horsed archery.




Fixed and posted. No worries about using mounted archery. The feats support his background, whether or not he gets to use them. Heck I need a horse first 

I will read over the IC thread to get a feel for the group and flow. Let me know when you want to bring in Dartis.


----------



## GlassEye

Welcome, Fenris!


----------



## Fenris

Thanks for the welcomes all!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Fenris said:
			
		

> Fixed and posted. No worries about using mounted archery. The feats support his background, whether or not he gets to use them. Heck I need a horse first
> 
> I will read over the IC thread to get a feel for the group and flow. Let me know when you want to bring in Dartis.




Sounds good.  Unless something goes wrong, I think we'll end this portion of chapter 2 by next week, and then we'll start the second portion of the chapter the day after.  I'll introduce you in between the two.


----------



## GlassEye

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Unless something goes wrong...




Something like getting ourselves killed in the goblin encampment?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Something like getting ourselves killed in the goblin encampment?




Tch... pessimist... you're only outnumbered by a ratio of 30 to 1.


----------



## GlassEye

Is that _all_?  That's nothing to worry about then.  Silas the Berzerking Abjurer doesn't even break a sweat until the odds reach 90 to 1.


----------



## Land Outcast

Tsk, got to sweat, I and Rix donate our 60 gobz so that you can actually make some effort


----------



## GlassEye

Erm....    Thanks?


----------



## Ferrix

I think I'm gonna stay on the roof


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna stay on the roof




Sorry, had to move you.  You were nearly useless up there with the darkness spell on.


----------



## D20Dazza

I'll add to the chorus - Welcome aboard Fenris


----------



## Ferrix

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Sorry, had to move you.  You were nearly useless up there with the darkness spell on.




At least it looks like I tagged him with that bolt


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ferrix said:
			
		

> At least it looks like I tagged him with that bolt




Yes you did.


----------



## Fenris

Hey DT, 

Looks like my time will be coming soon. A few last thoughts for you that popped to mind over the last few days. I realized that with Dartis being the last remaining Kalnian, that actually makes him the new Baron Kalnian, not that he has a barony left    But the title would be his by rights but, for his character and to prevent a clash the the Baron of Faircreek, he will still view his place as a soldier for Dorinthia. Which was part of why I hadn't given him a light blue cloak yet. But if that presents a problem, let me know.

Fenris


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Fenris said:
			
		

> Hey DT,
> 
> Looks like my time will be coming soon. A few last thoughts for you that popped to mind over the last few days. I realized that with Dartis being the last remaining Kalnian, that actually makes him the new Baron Kalnian, not that he has a barony left    But the title would be his by rights but, for his character and to prevent a clash the the Baron of Faircreek, he will still view his place as a soldier for Dorinthia. Which was part of why I hadn't given him a light blue cloak yet. But if that presents a problem, let me know.
> 
> Fenris




The title would be his, which may or may not cause for some interesting role-playing situations, especially with the royal family that the refugees are following (technically you are equal to Baron Dorin).  Have fun with it.  The PCs and NPCs will react to you depending on how you will deal with this discovery.  Oh, and I just introduced your character...


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Introducing our newest member now on the IC.


----------



## Ferrix

> OOC: You'll have two days of rest, and also some equipment will be provided freely for you to take, using the Rix logic that has me beat. I'll update the rest in a few hours, but I have work now.




He is a genius technically, figure I might as well play that to the best.  A greedy one as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ferrix said:
			
		

> He is a genius technically, figure I might as well play that to the best.  A greedy one as well.




Ferrix
[sblock]
True enough.  Now that you're around I'll try to finish my homework and then write up what you found in that bag.  Give me 30-45 minutes.
[/sblock]

I'll still wait for starting the group back onto the road until tomorrow, to leave time for others to finish last minute actions and preparations.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Happy 4th of July!!!


----------



## Ferrix

It's funny to be an american in Montreal... don't even really notice the holidays go by that aren't central to the lives of Quebecer's, heck I didn't even realize this past saturday was Canada Day.  All I see are World Cup flags.

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

GlassEye (Silas) recently posted this:



			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> DT, concerning our recent combat...
> Just so you know, Silas' primary method of attacking is with his staff.  He's most comfortable using it as he's had one in hand nearly all his life.  And he's more skilled with it than his crossbow despite having a little army training in the use of the crossbow (which mainly shows in his Rapid Reload feat).  His crossbow is a distance weapon only.  Anytime there is the possibility that melee combat will engulf him he'll be using his quarterstaff.  If he's got a couple of rounds and some cover then he'll resort to plinking at the enemy with his crossbow.





This gave me an idea.  Go ahead and place your character's preferred combat actions, if you would like to add it to your character sheet.  This way if you are busy, I have something to work with when I post a round of combat.  This isn't a requirement, but only if you want.


----------



## Ferrix

Cool idea.  Will get on it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Anyone remember the magic mouths from Gygax and Mentzer's original DnD?


----------



## GlassEye

I remember that picture in the 1st ed. players handbook.  That scene made me think of that.

And I'll be out the next week on vacation; camping (so there's no internet access).  I'll return on the 25th.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Awesome!  Enjoy it!


----------



## D20Dazza

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the magic mouths from Gygax and Mentzer's original DnD?



Yeah I remember it, funny as.


----------



## GlassEye

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Awesome!  Enjoy it!




Thanks, I did!  But I'm back from the woods now and getting ready to read and catch up with things.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No problem.  Hope you don't mind me running your character the way I have in your absence.


----------



## GlassEye

Everything was fine with me.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I think this inter-character dialogue is pretty interesting, so I'm going to just observe how the five of you react to this situation for a day or two before moving the group on.


----------



## GlassEye

Hmm...Looks like for the moement we're down 2, possibly 3, players due to rl issues...


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Yes, I know.  That's why I want to leave the dialogue open for this week, and next week we'll continue through the swamp in a manner that depends on how this argument ends.  It's good character-building and it also allows those away from their computers to not miss too much.


----------



## Ferrix

Posting up... hope you saw my absent thread.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I did... I like to peek into the Talking the Talk section every so often.


----------



## Ferrix

[sblock=DM]Rix was going to mark the kobold as a traitor by stubbing his tail and then leaving him in the swamp.  Hopefully for the troglodytes to pick up, he'll try to get a private word with them.  Otherwise he'll just wait till nightfall.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Hmmm... I move to test Rix's alignment and I end up testing the whole party's.


----------



## Ferrix

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I move to test Rix's alignment and I end up testing the whole party's.




Glad I could help.


----------



## GlassEye

Yeah, that's one of those rough situations...


----------



## Land Outcast

Is it ok for me to use the level 1 feat slot for Brutal Throw?
(complete adventurer, Str to hit with thrown weapons instead of Dex)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I don't have the book.  Can you post the feat description for me here?


----------



## Land Outcast

BRUTAL THROW
You have learned how to hurl weapons to deadly effect
*Benefit:* You can add your Strength modifier (instead of your Dexterity modifier) to attack rolls with thrown weapons.

Mainly a thing coming from him more than once having thrown weapons... It just ringed well, given that I couldn't make my mind about a 1st level feat before.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I like it.  Sure, you may use it.  Update your character sheet now if you wish.


----------



## Land Outcast

thx


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Anytime.


----------



## Land Outcast

HUm... looking at the future, what is your opinion about feat retraining? (from PHII)

Basically you can swap a feat you adquired for a feat for which you qualified at the time you took the feat being swapped (say, you couldn't swap a feat you got at level 1 for Leadership (requires Level 6)).

note: if you swap out Weapon Focus (Dagger) for Alertness, and have Weapon Specialization (Dagger) you no longer get the benefits from WS because you no longer meet the prerequisites.

Just thinking...

edit: hope I'm not being a pest  :\


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No, you're not being a pest.  I hate retraining as stated in the PHBII because I feel they make it too easy.  That being said, I don't have any problem with making small changes to a character within the first couple of levels, because I think you are still forming what you want your character to be.

I would say that for now, I support minor 'freebie' adjustments to your characters until you hit start your first 3rd level adventure as long as you clear it with me first.  After that you may retrain feats or skills, but I'll make it more difficult to do so then the PHB II currently has it.

Also, I've been experimenting with merging some of the skills, so expect me to post my thoughts on this before chapter 3.  If everyone approves of the skill adjustments, they'll be able to edit their character sheets to also reflect those changes.

Do you want to switch out a feat now?


----------



## Land Outcast

No, no... just, as I said, thinking to future...

you know, maybe I end up wanting to go Dodge->Mobility or something the like, so, instead of having to get to 3rd level for Dodge and to 6th level for Mobility, I'd just swap out my level one feat for dodge and then get Mobility at level three.

That's an example.

Mostly because of last I've had some serious blankness of mind with respect to feat selection. You see, if from what you see of Alexander you can think of a feat which would fit him, feel free to suggest it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Gotcha.  The feat switching can be done, but you would have to spend some time with a strict teacher who would make you unlearn your "bad habits" and then take on a new feat.  It also may cost some more, depending on the available free time and experience level of the teacher.

Ex: "No Alexander! No!  Everytime you move away, I can see that hand come up looking to throw your blade!  Stop thinking about attacking and start thinking of getting out of the way, darnit!  Now get back on the balance beam while I reload the potato gun."


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Ex: "No Alexander! No!  Everytime you move away, I can see that hand come up looking to throw your blade!  Stop thinking about attacking and start thinking of getting out of the way, darnit!  Now get back on the balance beam while I reload the potato gun."





Sounds like my fencing coach


----------



## Land Outcast

> Ex: "No Alexander! No! Everytime you move away, I can see that hand come up looking to throw your blade! Stop thinking about attacking and start thinking of getting out of the way, darnit! Now get back on the balance beam while I reload the potato gun."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Nice job ganging up on that gnoll leader, by the by.  He had better days.


----------



## D20Dazza

Thanks DT - we appreciate it


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No problem.  I'm also on a quest to get your meat shield incrementally better armor since he keeps going down in two rounds.  That said, I wanted to ask your inputs on what you would like to see more of and what you would like to see less of in this adventure.  You are almost done with chapter 2, and we have four more to go.  I have a strong idea about where this will take you for the final two chapters, but I'm still filling in details to the next two.

Any special requests?


----------



## D20Dazza

No special requests form me mate, I'm enjoying things immensely.


----------



## Land Outcast

hehe...  

well... Alexander will be wanting to go somewhere "more" than a gnomish refugee camp...

but make of that what you will, Alexander could end up pissed off, I'll have a blast both ways


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Don't worry.  The Dorinthian world tour is going to leave the gnomish lands after chapter 2.  It will be interesting to see if you guys can guess where you'll be heading in chapter 3.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Don't worry.  The Dorinthian world tour is going to leave the gnomish lands after chapter 2.  It will be interesting to see if you guys can guess where you'll be heading in chapter 3.





Lilliput?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sigil.

Just kidding.


----------



## Land Outcast

I sencond the motion for Sigil.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The Lady of Pain will be the BBEG.


----------



## GlassEye

The Nestrav Empire's war-troll breeding ground at Kamino?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Partly correct.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I really enjoyed the RPing in this part of the chapter.  Everyone gains 500 XP plus another 100 XP bonus for character development.

Also, you are all healed up and ready to go.  Please post actions in the IC thread.  Feel free to ask NPCs questions, ID items, brew a potion, and what have you.  We'll continue with the final section of this chapter when everyone is finished their preparations.

Oh, and please update character sheets accordingly.  I won't be adding up your treasure and XP for you.


----------



## D20Dazza

Talking xp DT, I lost my original PC in the crash and so am not sure what my xp was before the crash. I have the last three awards recorded but nothing before that. I know in the first round of xp rewards I got less xp than Alex and Rix but can't recall how much. Don't suppose you have a record, or want to make a call??

Does anyone have a record of what treasure we have found??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I posted this after Chapter 1 on the OOC thread here.  Hope it helps:



> -------------------
> Everyone receives 500 XP, which brings everyone up to level 2. Rix, Kel, and Alexander receive a bonus 50 XP for role-playing and frequent postings.
> 
> Totals:
> Rix and Alexander 1100 XP
> Kel 1050 XP
> Lira and Silas: 1000 XP
> 
> I will close chapter 1 tomorrow and post the start of chapter 2 Sunday, so you have until then to split up the items and money, and to also finish the dialogues.
> -------------------




As for the treasure, I know the party has forgotten some, since some of them could have been helpful and some that were forgotten had clues inside.  If I was a nice GM, I'd keep a tally for you... but I'm not.


----------



## D20Dazza

Thanks for the info DT but boo to you for being a meanie


----------



## Deuce Traveler

That's me!  Hey, it looks like Silas is ready to split the gold four ways on the IC thread.  Too bad there are five of you.


----------



## GlassEye

Oops! While counting I (obviously) forgot someone.  So, 133 gp & 65 sp split by five is 26 gold and 13 silver.  I'm gonna go ahead and add it to my sheet so if someone objects speak up now.  As for any other treasure, did we have anything else that needs dividing?  I don't remember anything except the items that were found along with the armor and I assumed that Rix and Alexander have those things.  Except the book that Silas latched onto.

And DT, you *are* a meanie...tossing a spellbook Silas' direction with no spells in it that he can learn.


----------



## GlassEye

Do trolls giggle?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The one you met did as he slaughtered kobolds.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

There are a few items I think you forgot about.  Also, Alexander is offering a masterwork chain shirt he no longer needs, I believe.


----------



## GlassEye

In that case, I will make a slight edit to my latest IC post...


----------



## GlassEye

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> There are a few items I think you forgot about.  Also, Alexander is offering a masterwork chain shirt he no longer needs, I believe.




I'll look back over this chapter and see if I can figure out what we've missed.  As for the mw chain shirt, Silas will decline.  Restricts his movement too much for him to be comfortable casting spells in it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I agree.  It may be good for Dartis or Kel, though.  Good on you for taking up the party inventory.  And you can have those spells... if you practice some teamwork with a certain misunderstood (or understood too well) kobold.


----------



## GlassEye

I addressed that in an OOC block in the IC thread.  As Illusion and Necromancy are Silas' opposition schools (and his spellbook already contains _Detect/Read Magic_ and _Burning Hands_) the only spell he will be able to learn is _Scorching Ray_ and he's not yet at a level where he can do that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'll roll randomly later to see what spells you can learn without Rix's help.  So far you aren't able to learn illusion or necromancy spells anyway, which is what I had this chapter based upon.  Oops.  

You can spend the night before you leave learning scorching ray for now, although you are unable to cast it at your level.  Sorry.  I honestly made the spellbook before seeing Silas' limitations.  I'm away from my PHB right now, but I doubt you could learn the rest anyway.


----------



## GlassEye

Hey, I understand.  That's the way things work out and I'm cool with that.  Gaining a 2nd level spell is nothing to lightly dismiss and will be highly useful (as soon as I get 103 more xp  ).


----------



## GlassEye

:\ I've had a latin passage dumped on me that I have to translate by tomorrow morning so, unfortunately, I won't have time this evening to read through Ch. 2 tonight and figure out what treasure we picked up that we've forgotten about.


----------



## D20Dazza

Thanks for your efforts GlassEye - you're a star 

And good luck with that passage

Oh yeah, Kel would happily take the mw chain shirt. Any objections?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I think Dartis called first dibs, sorry.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I think Dartis called first dibs, sorry.




Actually I said Dartis would take it IF Kel didn't want it. It's yours Daz!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks for the heads-up, Fenris.  I'll assume he is wearing it if your party gets into anything physical.

GlassEye, don't sweat it.  Do it when you can, since inventory probably won't be a large factor for the next few posts.


----------



## D20Dazza

Fenris said:
			
		

> Actually I said Dartis would take it IF Kel didn't want it. It's yours Daz!



Ya sure Fenris? I'm happy if Dartis has it. As long as it is benefiting the party somehow then I'm happy to go with da flow - I'm a big picture sort of guy


----------



## Fenris

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ya sure Fenris? I'm happy if Dartis has it. As long as it is benefiting the party somehow then I'm happy to go with da flow - I'm a big picture sort of guy




Nah, I already have a chain shirt, so I would just be reducing some ACP, not AC. So by all means take it. We need the cleric to be standing


----------



## GlassEye

Sorry it took a bit longer than expected but I've reviewed Ch. 2.  Here's my list of things that we carried away with us (and who was carrying them last) but may have been overlooked/forgotten/not marked on sheets:

Alexander
Wand of Darkness

Rix
'kobold' crystals + controller bracelet
jar of poison (10 doses)
tanglefoot bag

Silas
'kobold' crystal + controller bracelet
lab equipment

There was also some minor non-magical stuff which I haven't listed here.  Probably the thing we forgot about was the Wand of Darkness and perhaps the poison.  Just my supposition, though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

That, and items like the journal in the kobold lab in both the kobold and gnome languages that would have given you hints on how to handle this encounter.  But too late now.


----------



## D20Dazza

Fenris said:
			
		

> Nah, I already have a chain shirt, so I would just be reducing some ACP, not AC. So by all means take it. We need the cleric to be standing



Ditto for me mate, it's just the ACP that Kel'll benefit from - with that in mind it's probably more beneficial for the fighter.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

It seems that some of our members haven't been posting, which has caused the pace to slow down.  Is this because school has started again?  Currently, we are missing Land Outcast.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> It seems that some of our members haven't been posting, which has caused the pace to slow down.  Is this because school has started again?  Currently, we are missing Land Outcast.




http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3038887&postcount=1


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good to know.  Thanks.  I'm thinking that Ferrix may be having the same problem.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I have to do the write-up to end the chapter and calculate treasure in the places you ladies and gents decide to look.  I also have to go to work early.  So I'll have an update tomorrow instead of tonight.


----------



## D20Dazza

No worries DT, it's all good


----------



## Deuce Traveler

If no one has any other objections, I'm going to wrap this chapter up and move on to chapter 3.

Also, unfortunately, it looks as if Land Outcast is without the internet for the foreseeable future.  I'm going to open this up to another alt, and we may possibly switch him out for another fighter in the next few days.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Chapter 2 is over...*

Chapter 2 is over, and I feel everyone did awesome with role-playing, especially towards the end.  Therefore, everyone is awarded 600 XP (500 for last section, plus 100 for RPing).

This should be enough to put you at 3rd level, which is where you want to be for the next chapter.  Please adjust your characters, and I will be writing up the start of the next chapter.  I hope to post it tonight.


----------



## GlassEye

Cool and thanks.

Hmm...since Silas has a tendency to charge into battle right beside the fighter types perhaps now would be a good time for the appearance of the barbarian/abjurer!     Seriously, Silas will advance as a wizard.  I'll work on it and post his proposed level-up here for your approval.


----------



## Fenris

Dartis s updated with a third level of fighter, except for his 3rd level feat. I need to think on that a bit, but I have a short list.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

That sounds good.  By the way, Dartis is getting the dead rider's stronger horse and everyone else is getting normal riding horses or mules.

I hope Silas has a spell or two he can actually use now.

Also, Land Outcast is in contact with me via e-mail, and I'll be sending him daily updates and posting actions for him until he has his computer connection issue resolved.


----------



## D20Dazza

Thank DT, except for the below treasure, Kel is updated.

All, what's the booty call??

Other than individual awards we still have:
200gp
two potions of bless
wand magic missile (level 1?) 48 charges
scroll of protection from arrows

Cheers

Daz


----------



## GlassEye

Silas is interested in the scroll so that he can add the spell to his spellbook.  He's also interested in the wand but if we can sell/trade it so that we can find something of use to someone else, he's ok with that, too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

In case anyone misses it, Ch 3 begins here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=174331


----------



## GlassEye

Silas is updated except for a couple of things.  I'd like your approval for the following:

Feat: Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
Spells: (2nd level): Alter Self & Resist Energy

I would also like Silas to spend the 100gp for the ritual to gain a Toad familiar.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Silas can have those spells if he buys the scrolls from either Hector the Incredible, or the halfling merchants that are running the town's economy.  You'll have to pay in this manner, since there is no true magic school.  Hector is halfway a fake, and the only decent spellcasters that would like to teach you are the gnomes... in fact, Silas is likely to be the future teacher of magic for the Dorinthians.

As for the toad familiar, sure!  I'm also fine with the Skill Focus.  We'll say that you educate yourself with some old books that Hector lets you borrow and a week of self-training spent during your party's recuperation.


----------



## GlassEye

I have to buy the two spells gained for going up a level as a wizard?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

There has to be a place to learn those spells, so you must find a scroll, spellbook, or teacher.  Hector may be able to teach you for free, but you would have to roleplay that one.  Also, there will be a point where you will be above Hector's power, and must talk to a new teacher.


----------



## GlassEye

I understand that and will accept it, especially since you've been generous with letting Silas find spellbooks.  However, it seems a little unfair IMO.  Granted I didn't work this out with you before hand but I figured Silas would spend all his spare time (whenever that happens) in pouring over his arcane notes and working on arcane formulas that would eventually (at level-up) result in his mastering new spells.  By having to buy scrolls and then spend 100gp per page to transfer them to his spellbook I feel I'm being doubly penalized.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, we can work something out.  I have been generous with the scrolls and the spellbooks for Silas before to make up for the lack of spells he would be able to study for.  I have been randomizing some of the spells to make it interesting, however.  

If we want to have you pick your spells on level up, we can do that, as long as we come up with a logical reason for it (i.e. Silas had the notes on them before, but never penned them into his own spellbook until he was ready for the power).

We can go either way on this, or we can come up with a third compromise if you have any other ideas.


----------



## Fenris

Hey DT,
So, did I get demoted?

Just a clarification of titles within Dorinthia. What does the title "Sir" indicate. In a traditional feudal setting that was the title for a knight and the lowest rung of nobility.

But since Dartis is already a Baron, and thus a noble, an additional title making him a noble is superfluous, unless attached to land etc. (ie Lord of Blah Blah). 

Now, a military title would be perfectly acceptable and appropriate to add to a noble title. But your call there.

So just trying to understand your world and how it workd and what the title means so I react appropriately to it.

Thanks.
Fenris


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I looked at it like one would in actual medieval history.  You are still a Baron, but you were also knighted since you basically asked to be sent as the tool of Baron Dorin to liberate the refugees (you are more bound to your current oath rather than made a servant).  Barons could swear fealty to barons back in the day, under the right circumstances (usually when one needed a stronger baron's help desperately).

The way I see it is this... Syra knighted you and put you under oath since you gave her father the opportunity to do that, and he was still in awkward shock and she feared for how you might perceive his current frailty.  She overstepped her bounds, since she is not a queen (who can knight someone), nor is she the ruler of the refugees (her father is).  Technically, because she has no right to put you under oath, this was more ceremonial than real, although your actions in regards to the oath will either harm or help how honorable you seem to the people.  On the other hand, there has been no sign of other nobles, and it may be that Syra is considering that she may become the highest ranking noble there... at least somewhere in the back of her mind.  Of course whether these are just childish thoughts, or something that will develop further, is not certain yet.


----------



## Fenris

Cool, got it. Thanks.


----------



## GlassEye

Since no one else has commented on the treasure, Silas will take the scroll, the wand, and 40 gp.  If you object, speak up now!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

GlassEye, how would you like to handle the spells on level up?

Also, anyone know what's up with Ferrix lately?  He's been sporadic in posting.


----------



## GlassEye

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> GlassEye, how would you like to handle the spells on level up?
> 
> Also, anyone know what's up with Ferrix lately?  He's been sporadic in posting.




No clue about Ferrix.

Spells on level-up: When I posted my complaint I had no idea that spellbooks were so valuable (this is, believe it or not, the first wizard I've played in 3e).  So, DT, I'm sorry I made such a fuss about it.  I am content to do things as you first suggested.


----------



## Fenris

OK, Dartis is finished. I took Weapon Focus: Long bow as my 3rd level feat. Weapon Spec next level was too tempting.

Also, Dartis will have re-stocked his arrows out of the Rascals free pile, and with a horse take a second quiver.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

To tell the truth, I might have shortchanged you slightly.  I did a quick wag, using the value of scrolls on the DMG page (239).  I figured that most of the time you are buying the spell to keep permanently when you purchase a scroll, not an ability to cast 'extra' magic past your spell slots.

But Hector doesn't have that much money, so...


----------



## D20Dazza

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Since no one else has commented on the treasure, Silas will take the scroll, the wand, and 40 gp.  If you object, speak up now!



No problem with me. I'll snag another 40gp and one of those potions of bless unless there are objections? As to equipment, I posted that in the IC thread.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## GlassEye

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> To tell the truth, I might have shortchanged you slightly.  I did a quick wag, using the value of scrolls on the DMG page (239).  I figured that most of the time you are buying the spell to keep permanently when you purchase a scroll, not an ability to cast 'extra' magic past your spell slots.
> 
> But Hector doesn't have that much money, so...




Well, I don't feel shortchanged so that's all good.  The money Hector paid for the spellbook (plus some) will most likely go right back to him since he's likely the only source of writing supplies in town.  Anyway, Silas will try to buy from him as much as possible before using the halfling merchants.  It'll take all of Silas' money to transfer those spells and there may be a couple that he can't for lack of funds but he'll get the ones that look most useful.  So Silas is nearly ready.


----------



## Land Outcast

Hello, back with access but with precious little time   

Spring holiday here, I'll be back asap (or have spotty access at best, next week I'll return to uniform posting).

Good to be back here!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Swwwweeet...


----------



## GlassEye

Welcome back, LO.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Calling Ferrix and Looking for an Alt*

I'm looking for Ferrix, since he has not been posting regularly for some weeks now.  Also, I'm looking for an alternate.  Those interested, please read the first post at the first page of this thread to get an idea of the game world.  Alternates will start at the same level as the party and can be introduced by four ways: 

1. They may be a member of the Dorinthian refugees from the new town being built.
2. They may be a member of the elven, gnome, or dwarven delegation who joined to help the party and are currently inside the militia army being led to the rescue of the dwarven kingdom (would really make sense if the new PC is a dwarf).
3. They are among other refugees that didn't escape with Baron Dorin and his men, but are instead in the dwarven lands.
4. They were part of the Imperial army, but recently defected due to political infighting amongst the organization (which usually leads to assassination for those on the wrong side).


----------



## D20Dazza

Bump


----------



## GlassEye

Well, _that's_ an interesting twist!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Just doing my best to keep things interesting and exciting... 

So did you worry before seeing what was underneath the sblock?


----------



## GlassEye

Before...and after.   We still have to kill the troll and _then_ deal with the ant-men (though hopefully peacefully).


----------



## Ilium

If you're still looking for an alt, I'm interested.  I've read the first post and this looks like a great game.  What classes do you have/need and what level is the party?  I'd be up for a dwarf from the delegation (of whatever class is needed).


----------



## GlassEye

We're 3rd level.  We have a fighter, cleric, ranger, & wizard.  (Our rogue went missing).  DT will likely have more specifics to add but welcome!  I hope this works out.


----------



## Ilium

By "missing" do you mean that it's Ferrix's character?  Because hopefully he'll be back.  If you mean the actual character went missing, then you might need a replacement.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, I don't want to bother Ferrix.  He knows where to find us and he might feel uncomfortable saying that he wants to drop out.  It's not easy for some to log in daily and post.

That said, he was playing the party's rogue, but the party doesn't necessarily have to have a rogue.  I think just about any kind of character would fit in at this point.

We have a half-orc ranger, a human fighter that is the group's archer and horseman, a human abjurer, and an elven cleric.  We could use just about anything, keeping in mind that Rix the kobold rogue may return one day.

Feel free to read through our story so far through the links below, and definitely go through the first post on this thread for a background of the story.  Feel free to take your time with character concepts until you find one you like, as we would likely introduce you after the end of this section with the ant-men and the troll.  This will probably take until the middle of next week.


----------



## Ilium

Cool, thanks.  I'll let it percolate for a bit.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Experience for the Group*

This is the XP awarded for the first section of Chapter 3.  Ilium's character should enter with a total of 3,725XP if he still wishes to play

Silas: 850 XP (for keeping the discussion going)
Alexander: 800 XP (good to see Alexander's thoughts)
Dartis: 800 XP (Got it going in the beginning, but fell off a bit at the end)
Kel: 750 XP (Player has been away, I believe)


----------



## Ilium

I do.  Character coming in the next couple days.  Thanks.


----------



## GlassEye

Thanks, DT.  I was obviously trying to convince the formians to become allies but Silas isn't really too good at that sort of thing.  Too concerned with his own problems to fully think out what the formians might be able or willing to exchange.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The formians are powerful creatures (warriors are considered CR 3 each), so I made it harder for you to recruit them, although not impossible if you could have matched their alien way of thinking and showed that their cold logic was in error.  I tried to play them half like an ant hive and half like you would expect a race from Mechanus to act.  Still, you've made plenty of allies so far, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> This is the XP awarded for the first section of Chapter 3.  Ilium's character should enter with a total of 3,725XP if he still wishes to play
> 
> 
> Dartis: 800 XP (Got it going in the beginning, but fell off a bit at the end)




Thanks DT. Yeah life got very crazy the last few days and I wasn't able to keep up. But I wanted to see where Silas was going to take this anyway.


----------



## GlassEye

Apparantly my plan worked!  Irritate them enough and they'll find us a quick way out just to get rid of us.   Yay, for low charisma!

Oh, wait...


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Heh... actually, I don't count charisma or skills at all in conversations unless you are trying to perform a battle of wills, such as bartering or trying to convince a guard that his master would be angry if he didn't let the party inside the fortress to meet him immediately...

With the formians, your charisma and skills never came into play.


----------



## D20Dazza

Apologies, I've been very busy both at home and both works and just got a new laptop which has had me a little distracted.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No problems.  Glad to see that you're still around, though.


----------



## D20Dazza

There'd be something drastically wrong if I just disappeared for an extended period without saying goodbye to all my good buds around here


----------



## Ilium

I'm chiming in with an apology as well.  I had a dental emergency yesterday (and am now lighter by the weight of one wisdom tooth).  I'll try to get my character posted today.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ilium, no problem.  What can you tell us about him, so we know how to introduce him?  Is he part of the militia the group is with, a dwarf from the mountains, a part of the refugees with the dwarves, a renegade from the Tallione forces, or somewhere else?


----------



## Ilium

Stupid question: Doesn't 3,725XP make him 2nd level?  I don't have my books here and I may be mis-remembering the table.

_EDIT: Ok, I got it now.  1st level is 0 XP, not 1000.  Duh._

Anyway, I'm thinking a dwarf from the mountains.  I think I will go with rogue levels, specializing in the infiltration and elimination end of things (rather than social skills, etc.).  Someone who might later wind up with Dread Commando or levels or something.

Background-wise I am thinking either an active member of the military assigned by his superiors to help out and make trouble for the invaders.   Or maybe a personal agent or friend of Lender Bermax.  Much the same thing I suppose, since he wants to mess with the Tallionians (sp?).  In either case, his primary motivation is doing his duty, rather than any kind of personal feelings.

Character Name: Chalik (Bermax?)  Would all the dwarves of the clan use the Bermax surname, or only the leaders?

Description: Chalik is rather tall and lean for a dwarf, though not extremely so.  Also unusual, he keeps his medium brown hair and beard short and neatly groomed.  Keeps it out of the way.  His clothing, too, is usually simple, with a minimum of adornment and a practical cut.

Background: TBD, but I'm definitely leaning toward a friend or agent of Lender Bermax, if that's OK.

Character coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ilium

Also, can you give me a link to the IC thread?  Thanks.


----------



## Kobold Stew

HI there,

I don't know if there is still room for an alternate, but I was playing Danica Swann (Human sorcerer) right at the game's beginning, until the big crash when I got lost.  If however, there were room for her return, that'd be neat.

Kobold Stew.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> HI there,
> 
> I don't know if there is still room for an alternate, but I was playing Danica Swann (Human sorcerer) right at the game's beginning, until the big crash when I got lost.  If however, there were room for her return, that'd be neat.
> 
> Kobold Stew.




Hey Kobold Stew, welcome back!  You are welcome to play Danica Swann again (be aware Rix is an NPC right now and will probably soon be placed back to alt status).  I think that if you can come up with a decent explanation of why Danica is now 3rd level with 3,750 XP, then she is good to go and we can say she slipped into the militia force and maybe we can say Alexander, Kel, or Rix notice her and ask her why she's slipped away from Kyle Radnal's care.  Or if you want, you can always make another character.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ilium said:
			
		

> Stupid question: Doesn't 3,725XP make him 2nd level?  I don't have my books here and I may be mis-remembering the table.
> 
> _EDIT: Ok, I got it now.  1st level is 0 XP, not 1000.  Duh._
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking a dwarf from the mountains.  I think I will go with rogue levels, specializing in the infiltration and elimination end of things (rather than social skills, etc.).  Someone who might later wind up with Dread Commando or levels or something.
> 
> Background-wise I am thinking either an active member of the military assigned by his superiors to help out and make trouble for the invaders.   Or maybe a personal agent or friend of Lender Bermax.  Much the same thing I suppose, since he wants to mess with the Tallionians (sp?).  In either case, his primary motivation is doing his duty, rather than any kind of personal feelings.
> 
> Character Name: Chalik (Bermax?)  Would all the dwarves of the clan use the Bermax surname, or only the leaders?
> 
> Description: Chalik is rather tall and lean for a dwarf, though not extremely so.  Also unusual, he keeps his medium brown hair and beard short and neatly groomed.  Keeps it out of the way.  His clothing, too, is usually simple, with a minimum of adornment and a practical cut.
> 
> Background: TBD, but I'm definitely leaning toward a friend or agent of Lender Bermax, if that's OK.
> 
> Character coming today or tomorrow.




Ilium, most of the dwarven people are named Bermax since they are related through a series of complicated relationships.  Still, there are more distant relationships with other surnames, too.  You may be a close relation to Lender and a friend, or close relation to the king, or maybe a distant cousin and still a friend to Lender if you are more comfortable with that.

Feel free to play a rogue character, but we are sticking with the core books for this campaign, which goes to chapter 6 (and 6th level).  We may open it up to more of the books if we decide to take the same characters and world and do a second campaign.  I may say that Chalik is scouting the area and discovers the human militia, which will work great, since you can tell the characters where the secret entrance to the dwarven home is...  The members of the Tallione Empire are also known as the Imperials.

Links to the ICs, past and present, and the rogue's gallery, are below.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Recruiting is now closed, although I am willing to take an alt player at this time.


----------



## Ilium

Ok, I found the IC thread and I've made good progress on my character.  A couple questions:

1) How much money should I spend on equipment?  Any restrictions I should know about?
2) What about stat generation?  I did a 28 point buy, but I can adjust it as needed.  
3) As a member of the dwarf delegation, am I assumed to be along already?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ilium said:
			
		

> Ok, I found the IC thread and I've made good progress on my character.  A couple questions:
> 
> 1) How much money should I spend on equipment?  Any restrictions I should know about?
> 2) What about stat generation?  I did a 28 point buy, but I can adjust it as needed.
> 3) As a member of the dwarf delegation, am I assumed to be along already?




Answers to 
1.) 1,350gp for equipment. (Same for Kobold Stew)
2.) Roll 4d6 and drop lowest.  The total of the six stats should not exceed 90 points.  If a character that your roll up has a stat total of 91 or 92, we can tweak it here in the OOC.
3.) You can be a part of the delegation that volunteered for the militia, and so is with the party, or a member of the delegation that returned to the mountain kingdom, but is now acting as a scout and encounters the party and their militia.

Finally, the normal amount for equipment is 2,700gp at third level, but I plan to start giving interesting treasure around the last three chapters.


----------



## Ilium

Cool, thanks.  Masterwork equipment for me it is. 

I've rolled the stats on Invisible Castle.  Here's this link:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=655395

And here are the stats.  Is this a keeper?  Stat toal is 70 with no modifier over +2.

STR 	13
DEX 	15
CON 	13 (adjusted to 15)
INT 	12
WIS 	10
CHA 	7 (adjusted to 5)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ilium said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks.  Masterwork equipment for me it is.
> 
> I've rolled the stats on Invisible Castle.  Here's this link:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=655395
> 
> And here are the stats.  Is this a keeper?  Stat toal is 70 with no modifier over +2.
> 
> STR 	13
> DEX 	15
> CON 	13 (adjusted to 15)
> INT 	12
> WIS 	10
> CHA 	7 (adjusted to 5)




He looks good, and is a keeper, however feel free to roll as much as you want until you get a character below the 75 point total (I know I said 90, I meant 75...I'm an idiot today).  You don't have to roll on invisible castle, but can roll at home with dice if you want and post the stats.


----------



## Ilium

Honestly I would like a charisma that isn't quite so abysmal.  But if the limit is 75 I'm not going to do much better than this.  Maybe I'll try once or twice more just to see what happens.

What about hit points?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Variation on Skills/Feats*

I've been working with an idea to adjust the character creation, since the DnD skill system really bothers me.  I'm only throwing this idea out there for a discussion.  If everyone likes the idea, then I'll have you all tweak your skills and feats for free to reflect changes caused by this...

I want to merge some skills to reduce rolling and also frees up some points to allow you to delve into skills that round out your character's personality and uniqueness.  Here are the ideas I'm playing with:

- Combing climb, swim, and jump into a strength-based skill called Athletics.

- Combine diplomacy, bluff, and intimidate into a charisma-based skill called Persuade.

- Combine Hide and Move Silently into a Dex-based skill called Sneak.

- Combine Listen, Spot, and Search into a Wisdom-based skill called Sense.

- Combine Spellcraft and Knowledge (Arcane) into a Int-based skill called Arcana.

- Combine Balance and Tumble into a Dex-based skill called Gymnastics.

For Feats:
- Acrobatics changes to the following: +3 bonus to Balance and Tumble checks (Skill Focus)

- Alertness becomes +3 bonus to Sense checks.

- Athletic becomes +3 bonus to Athletics checks.

- Investigator becomes +3 bonus to Gather Information checks.

- Negotiator becomes +3 bonus to Persuade checks.

- Run stays the same, but adds +4 to Athleteics checks only when attempting a jump.

- Stealthy becomes a +3 bonus to Sneak checks.

Also...

Combine the Craft Wondrous Item and Forge Ring feats into one feat called Craft/Forge Wondrous Item... starts at 3rd level, but can forge rings at 12th.

Combine the Craft Wand and Craft Staff feats into one feat called Craft Wand or Staff... starts at 5th level, but can craft staves at 12th level.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ilium said:
			
		

> Honestly I would like a charisma that isn't quite so abysmal.  But if the limit is 75 I'm not going to do much better than this.  Maybe I'll try once or twice more just to see what happens.
> 
> What about hit points?




Feel free to roll as much as you want.  You might enjoy seeing the stats that come up.

I believe I've told the others that hit points are max at first level, 75% of max the next levels.


----------



## Ilium

Cool.  Speaking from a selfish point of view, those skill changes would help me out a bunch.  I'm going to be short on skill points for all the stuff I want to do.  With these changes I'll be able to take some background skills (like some good old dwarven craft skills) that I was planning to skip.


----------



## GlassEye

I don't object to the skill groupings that you have listed.  This would, I think, have a tendency to free up a bunch of skill points.  How you want to deal with that should be addressed unless you're just going to allow us to apply those points to other skills.  Silas, for example (if I remember correctly) has max ranks in both Knowledge (Arcana) and Spellcraft.  Doing a merge like this would free up 7 skill points on that one skill alone...

Ferrix was working on something very similar with a few minor variations in This Thread (post #3, under rule information).  You might want to check it out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Great minds think alike, I suppose.   I saw a thread about mixing Hide and Move Silently into Sneak on one thread, and also merging Climb, Jump, and Swim into a skill called Athletics.  The rest are pretty much my own ideas, but it looks like I'm not the only one who had them.  I suppose they are a bit intuitive.

Regardless, let's go with my skills/feats idea that I posted previously, which means that Silas does indeed get a few more skill points freed.  Feel free to adjust the character sheet and get yourselves some additional skills.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Hey Kobold Stew, welcome back!  You are welcome to play Danica Swann again (be aware Rix is an NPC right now and will probably soon be placed back to alt status).  I think that if you can come up with a decent explanation of why Danica is now 3rd level with 3,750 XP, then she is good to go and we can say she slipped into the militia force and maybe we can say Alexander, Kel, or Rix notice her and ask her why she's slipped away from Kyle Radnal's care.  Or if you want, you can always make another character.






Nope -- I'm happy with the character (3rd level!  woo!  another cantrip and a first level spell!)

I don't know if you want to adjest equipment/items, but that can be done.

As for your skill combos, I think you will find there is less thought needed with these combinations:  it is possible to do more than it was before for everyone. But I'll adjust the character accordingly.  Can you post links to all the relevant threads, please? 

I get lost easily...    

Thanks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Nope -- I'm happy with the character (3rd level!  woo!  another cantrip and a first level spell!)
> 
> I don't know if you want to adjest equipment/items, but that can be done.
> 
> As for your skill combos, I think you will find there is less thought needed with these combinations:  it is possible to do more than it was before for everyone. But I'll adjust the character accordingly.  Can you post links to all the relevant threads, please?
> 
> I get lost easily...
> 
> Thanks.




No problem.  The threads are below in my signature block.  Please don't forget to also fill us in on what she's been doing since she's been gone, and where she got her new skills, spells, and wonderful toys (yes, please adjust her according to the rules we have recently established).


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Hmmm... links didn't show up.  Trying going to my previous post, #257 on this thread.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Hmmm... links didn't show up.  Trying going to my previous post, #257 on this thread.





Great, thanks!

Will update the character today.


----------



## Kobold Stew

*more on skills*

I've been thinking all day about this idea, and thought I'd put out my 2cp. worth. I see it having five main effects: 

1. each character has many more skills than usual. (Reducing skill points for each class will offset this a bit, but not much.) Entry into prestige classes is easier. 

2. each characters skillsets will become a lot more similar: every rogue, bard, ranger (and monster!) will have the same skills at essentially the same level. There will be less individuation of characters, which is something the current 3.5 skill system encourages. Every character will have all the skills tied to their strongest stats.

3. players have less thinking to do: the flip side of this is that there is less opportunity to individuate characters.  since presumably cross-class penalties no longer apply in the same way, again diversity is reduced. Even thinking about Danica, my intention for her not to understand her magic (low Kn (M), with only a single point in spellcraft) was meant to go against the default for casters. Such brilliantly nuanced characterizations are no longer possible [/irony]

4. synergy bonuses become obsolete, or effectively so, since synergized skills are worked in to the same uber-skill.

5. there becomes a heirarchy of skills, since not all skills are clustered.  (What happens to all the Knowledge skills -- do they become one?  how does that measure up against bardic knowledge)  If Kn skills are not clustered, then Arcana becomes much stronger comparatively.  

While I didn't think this when I started the day, I now think that all of these are negatives.  I instinctively like the idea of clustering appropriate skills, but it seems to throw off the whole skill system in several ways that I didn't expect. In particular, points 2, 3, and 4 reduce the role-playing characterization of the PCs, which strikes me as bad.

There's my thoughts for the day.

KS.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

KS,

You make some excellent points, however I feel the limitations on skills actually create a situation where the characters aren't unique.  Since you only start out with only so many skill points, most players put their points into what will be most useful in combat.  This causes some glaring problems, such as the fact that I've never seen a cleric put a lot of points into Knowledge (religion).  Also, how many rangers put points into Craft (arrow).  With more skill points you can better add a background story for your character.  How can you say, for instance, that your fighter was a blacksmith's apprentice before he learned about the sword, if he has no available points to put into Profession (Blacksmith).  And how come we never see a dwarven cleric or fighter who likes to work with metal or wood to make something artistic.  I think freeing up points gives a better opportunity to add personality to the character.

DT


----------



## Kobold Stew

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> KS,
> 
> You make some excellent points, however I feel the limitations on skills actually create a situation where the characters aren't unique.  Since you only start out with only so many skill points, most players put their points into what will be most useful in combat.  This causes some glaring problems, such as the fact that I've never seen a cleric put a lot of points into Knowledge (religion).  Also, how many rangers put points into Craft (arrow).  With more skill points you can better add a background story for your character.  How can you say, for instance, that your fighter was a blacksmith's apprentice before he learned about the sword, if he has no available points to put into Profession (Blacksmith).  And how come we never see a dwarven cleric or fighter who likes to work with metal or wood to make something artistic.  I think freeing up points gives a better opportunity to add personality to the character.
> 
> DT




Yeah, I get that.  What would you think about each character class having two additional points for cross-class/knowledge/craft/profession skills only? that still requires choice, but allows each character to pick two 'individual skills' they might not otherwise be good at and still have a respectable roll? I'm not necessarily suggesting this as an alternative, but merely offering it as another possible way to meet your needs. 

(And who makes Clerics without Kn (rel)?!  I think I've always maxed out Kn (rel) and tried for at least five points in Kn (planes) with the clerics I'ver built.  Hmmm.  Shows how local assumptions givern! ) 

anyway, character will be up tomorrow. Just trying to get it looking pretty.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I like your idea about 2 extra skill points, also.  Right now I'm being experimental and may borrow that in the future.


----------



## GlassEye

I've been thinking a little about the merged skill system, too.  As far as my character is concerned (who will have 6 skill points freed up) it's not likely that I'll spend those points on 'background' skills.  I already have what I consider 3 background skills and 1 background feat, none of which have been particularly useful.  So I'll likely improve Sense, a cross-class skill that I wanted to have at a better level but didn't have the points for before.


----------



## Ilium

Just wanted to let you know I haven't vanished.  You would not BELIEVE what my week has been like.  My character is basically done, but I have to re-work the skills to match the new scheme.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok.  Please post him as soon as you can.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

KS,

If you don't mind, I think this is a perfect opportunity to reintroduce Danica.  If you think you are nearly ready, I'm going to place her in my next IC post tonight.


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I've been thinking a little about the merged skill system, too.  As far as my character is concerned (who will have 6 skill points freed up) it's not likely that I'll spend those points on 'background' skills.  I already have what I consider 3 background skills and 1 background feat, none of which have been particularly useful.  So I'll likely improve Sense, a cross-class skill that I wanted to have at a better level but didn't have the points for before.




Better than me. I will free up 2 skill points! So the merged skills system won't really affect Dartis at all.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Fenris said:
			
		

> Better than me. I will free up 2 skill points! So the merged skills system won't really affect Dartis at all.




Not like Dartis is short on personality, though.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Not like Dartis is short on personality, though.




Well I just try to play him as I wrote him. Lately I feel like he should have been a paladin though


----------



## Kobold Stew

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> KS,
> 
> If you don't mind, I think this is a perfect opportunity to reintroduce Danica.  If you think you are nearly ready, I'm going to place her in my next IC post tonight.





I think I am nearly ready.  I've mostlyu updated the character sheet -- just a few things still to do (like buy stuff!).  But thanks.


----------



## Ilium

Ok, I finally got my character's mechanics posted.  History and appearance coming soon.

Sorry for the delay again.


----------



## GlassEye

Can't remember if I said this yet or not, but: welcome Ilium!  And welcome back Kobold Stew!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Nice work.  I plan to introduce the character soon.  He'll come from the dwarven kingdom and run into Rix, but first I have to have Alexander and Kel's next move to keep the timeline straight.


----------



## Ilium

GlassEye: Thanks!  Looks like a good game.

DT: Sounds good.  I'll keep my eye on the IC thread.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I will be at a conference for the next few days.  I plan to do my best with continuing to post frequently.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I think that is my character fully updated now.  Sorry it's taken so long!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I glanced at her, but she's looking good from what I've seen.  Consider adding a short note on what she's been doing since she went away from the party, since she raised a level and a half since then.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Introducing Chalik now.  Please complete his stats as soon as you can.


----------



## Land Outcast

I'll probably be inactive for this week...  :\


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok no problem.  How would you like me to run Alexander while you're gone, Land Outcast?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sorry for the delay.  I'm waiting for Kel's action since it's going to be pretty important for Chalik.


----------



## Ilium

Hey, take all the time you need!  Don't hurry on my account. 

I figure any PC actions have got to be better than just letting the bad guys go first.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Expect an update tomorrow.  I'm in Holland right now, and it's hard to update the info.  After next week I'll be in the United States for a month, so I should have a good connection most of the time, but every so often I'll be away from a computer.  These characters will become NPCs for the foreseeable future because of various issues: Kel, Alexander, Rix.


----------



## Fenris

Ok, I want to call a little OOC discussion here. I want to get a poll as to how we want to proceed. While this may be my character's call on what to say and do, I want the players to have an input here. Now I can play this off either way you all want to, deny everything, or admit we're Dorinthians.

Dartis is leaning towards denying harbouring a Dwarf rebel (since he doesn't know that Chalik killed any Imperials yet) but acknowledging that they are indeed Dorinthians. He will claim they are just trying to reach the Dwarf city to start a new life since Dorintia is no more, and not say it's a rescue or an attack or what not.

But if you all wnat me to say that we're just displaced X people (and hopefluu DT can give us the name of some nation we could know of belonging to, or maybe that we were just living outsie Dorinthia and have no allegance) Dartis can go along with that as well.

This is a critical moment and I want the party to have a say and not merely submit to my will and whims as a player.   

So what say you?


----------



## Ilium

Well Chalik might be willing to be all noble about it, but the Imperials want you guys dead as much as me, so it's kind of a moot point. 

I intended that Chalik's report would be complete, so it's up to DT whether Dartis knows he killed at least one Imperial.  I don't know if that qualifies him as a "rebel" since the Imperial yahoos are the ones doing the invading.  All depends on your POV I suppose.

If you want my vote, go ahead and try to bluff them into thinking you're just refugees, then make for the caves.  But I don't think it's going to work since they seem to either suspect or know that Chalik is the dwarf they're looking for.


----------



## GlassEye

Fenris said:
			
		

> Dartis is leaning towards denying harbouring a Dwarf rebel (since he doesn't know that Chalik killed any Imperials yet) but acknowledging that they are indeed Dorinthians. He will claim they are just trying to reach the Dwarf city to start a new life since Dorintia is no more, and not say it's a rescue or an attack or what not.




We're in a bit of a tough spot but this sounds best to me.

Also, I am curious as to what quarrel the Empire thinks it has with Dorinth.


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> We're in a bit of a tough spot but this sounds best to me.
> 
> Also, I am curious as to what quarrel the Empire thinks it has with Dorinth.




We totally owned them at the International Checkers Championship and they got pissed.


----------



## Ilium

Fenris said:
			
		

> We totally owned them at the International Checkers Championship and they got pissed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Of course the commander is pretty sure you are Dorinthians, and your accents will likely give it away, although you may attempt to bluff them and say you are from an unaligned village that is along the border of what was Dorinth.

As for their gripe, Dorinth was just crushed and enslaved by the Tallione-Cassus empire (Cassus being their weaker neighbors incorporated into the empire).  Originally I had a Russian sounding name for the Imperials, but I decided to change it for a more Roman sound after the big crash.

I always give my players a way to get out of tough spots... and I'll just throw in that the party notices that the Imperial soldier you are facing has a slight Dorinthian appearance to him... perhaps from a not-too-distant relative.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fenris said:
			
		

> So what say you?





The call is yours, and Danica will go with it.  I'm certainly content for you to be proud of your lineage, if that's your decision.


----------



## Fenris

Alright the die is cast. I had to be careful in writing. I made no lies, but did not tell the whole truth. But then that is the art of diplomacy


----------



## Fenris

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> The call is yours, and Danica will go with it.  I'm certainly content for you to be proud of your lineage, if that's your decision.




Hey, isn't Danica Dorinthian too?!? Be proud of your heritage too!


----------



## GlassEye

Well spoken, Fenris.  You've begun the parlay quite nicely.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fenris said:
			
		

> Hey, isn't Danica Dorinthian too?!? Be proud of your heritage too!





Danica has very little at stake in her Doriginality. But nice speech, Fenris--very Homeric.


----------



## Fenris

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Danica has very little at stake in her Doriginality. But nice speech, Fenris--very Homeric.





Thanks KS. I tried. 

And my apologies for hogging the spotlight, but we can continue in a more eglatarian manner for a bit   

'course I think Chalik will have some quick talk to get us in as well. So his turn will come soon.


----------



## Ilium

Chalik is trying not to swallow his tongue at the moment.   He's not going to be happy with the idea of letting the Tallionians (sp?) violate that tomb.  And his superiors will be even less happy.

Should prove interesting.


----------



## GlassEye

Fenris said:
			
		

> And my apologies for hogging the spotlight, but we can continue in a more eglatarian manner for a bit




Well, Silas had his time with the formians.  I certainly don't begrudge Fenris his friendly chat with the Tallione.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good job, guys.  I'm ending this section.  The following people receive the indicated XP:

Dartis: 900 XP (great RPing)
Chalik, Silas, Danica 850 XP (Dittos)
Kel and Alexander: 750 XP (They were doing quite well, but then dropped off due to RL concerns.  Still they get the min).

We are ending this section and going to the third part of the adventure.  By the by, I had about 2 or 3 different paths you could have gone down.  This one might work out good for you, if you play your hand right.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

By the way, I've been roadtripping for the last week, but I'll try to continue the updates.


----------



## Ilium

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> By the way, I've been roadtripping for the last week, but I'll try to continue the updates.



 Sweet.  Roadtrips rule.


----------



## Ilium

DT: I hate to do this, but I think I'll have to bow out of the game.  I have a lot going on again all of a sudden.  My wife's brother just had a stroke.  They think he'll make a full recovery, but it's certainly messing with our scheduling right now.  There's other stuff, too, and I just can't promise to post regularly.  I'm sure you've noticed that I've been quite lately.

My apologies, and I hope the game continues well.


----------



## GlassEye

Sorry to see you go, Ilium.  I hope that your brother-in-law recovers quickly and completely.  Take care.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doh!  Man, I haven't been checking this in too long.  Ok, folks, I'm moving to Reno tomorrow, but I hope to find a computer and do updates.

Ilium, I hope life is finding you better than it has the last two weeks.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ilium,

I'm sorry to hear about the stroke. I know the road you have ahead. All good thoughts towards your family, and especially, your brother-in-law.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

For all the people with characters being NPCed or on standby, please let me know when you are prepared to jump back in.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I wanted to use a different humanoid creature for this, but didn't like the skum in the Monster Manual I.  So I modified him.  My skum is the same, except for these additions:

Skills:

Hide: 20*
Climb: 20**

* Mutated skum have a chameleon-like ability that allows them to blend-in with their surroundings, both in and out of the water.  They enjoy using this ability in ambushing tactics, although they are not as talented in moving quietly.

** The claws of the mutated skum can be drawn outwards, which makes them curled into the form of hooks.  With these, skum can climb walls and ceilings that are made of normal stone or weaker material.  They may climb thus at a third their normal movement rate.

Special Abilities:

Acid Splash: Once every three rounds, mutated skum may spit a glob of acid that will inflict 1d3 points of damage to every target within ten feet of its impact.

CR: 3

Level Adjustment: +4


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Merry Christmas, to my players.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Due to player losses during the Xmas season, I am currently recruiting up to 1-3 characters of third level.  Since we now have a fighter, abjurer, and sorceress, we could use another tank, a cleric, and a rogue although all applicants are welcome.  It would be a good idea to read through the links in my signature block in regards to this campaign, "Last Stand of the Dorinthians".  If still interested, please post character ideas here and we can discuss getting you into the game.


----------



## Rino

some more info please, like array stats/pointbuy? starting gold? book restrictions?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roll for your character at home.  The characters could have a total of 75 points among their ability scores. If you were a slight bit above the 75 points, then you could decrease one ability score by two points and raise another one by one point in order to modify your rolled character slightly. Gold is the default amount for third level as stated in the DMG, namely 2,700 gps.  Starting XP will be 5,250 XP, just shy of fourth level.

Books used are the core, however I would be willing to allow elements outside the core books depending on a case by case basis, such as when we had a kobold rogue.  

The first post in this thread gives some background on the campaign world.  Because the group is currently in the dwarven kingdom of Bermax, trapped with some Dorinthian refugees they came to rescue, and blockaded by Imperial troops, here are some character ideas by race:

Humans, halfling, and half-elves: These will most likely come from the group of refugees rescued.  He may be anyone from an experienced soldier with a peasant background to a noble enlisted as a paladin or even an aloof wandering monk exploring the world away from his monastary, when he falls in with the plight of the refugees.  Also, it may be possible that a human or half-elf might be serving in the Imperial army and decide for one reason or another to defect or perhaps that the Dorinthian cause is their own.

Dwarves: This one is easy, since you are currently inside the kingdom.  Most dwarves will be fighters, rogues, or clerics in the kingdom, although other rarer classes are possible.  A barbarian, ranger, druid, or monk dwarf will be a strange oddity and most likely have come from outside to warn the kingdom of the impending danger from the invading Imperials.

Gnomes: A gnome is likely to be a part of an ambassadorial delegation visiting the dwarven community at the time of invasion.  They are likely to be of any class, except barbarian, druid, ranger, and monk, which would probably come from outside the community.

Elf: An elf would be rare in this case, although it is conceivable that one with a reason to wander far from the elven lands may have sought refuge from the Imperials among the dwarves.  Classes such as druid, ranger, rogue, and monk would be the likely candidates.  A barbarian would be extremely rare and tricky to explain away.

Half-Orc: This would be even more difficult to explain away because of how hard it is that he would survive this far, unless the character is a non-evil wanderer, such as a barbarian, ranger, or monk.  Also, half-orcs were known in Dorinthian areas that suffered from orc invasions a generation ago, usually on the frontier borders of the country.  So theoretically, a half-orc may have enlisted in the military before the final Dorinthian defeats and became a part of these refugees that come from various cities in the center and of what was once Dorinthia.  Such a half-orc could be a more professional class, such as a fighter or paladin.


----------



## Fenris

Glasseye and KS, Well thanks for following me down the primrose path   

Wasn't really sure were we are going, but I have tried to make sure it's a consensus.  The die is cast, let's see how it comes out.

DT: You may want to add you game to the main recruitment thread to see if you can find a player or two.


----------



## GlassEye

Well, Silas would follow Dartis onto just about any path.  Especially if it gave him the opportunity to bonk an imperial or two.  Doubly so if that imperial was evil, a wizard, and named Nefius.


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Well, Silas would follow Dartis onto just about any path.  Especially if it gave him the opportunity to bonk an imperial or two.  Doubly so if that imperial was evil, a wizard, and named Nefius.




Bonk away my friend!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks Fenris, I think I will.  And bonk away men.


----------



## SolosAddie

I would like to ask to join this game.  Thinking dwarf cleric.
 how much should i get for being third level?  PHB2 says 2,700.  But his could be high or low depending on magic level.


And what point system is this?  last one i looked at said this:


18 - 16
17 - 13
16 - 10
15 - 8
14 - 6
13 - 5
12 - 4
11 - 3
10 - 2
9 - 1
8 - 0


----------



## hafrogman

Depending on what Rino was intending to play, I have an idea for an Imperial Deserter I'd like to put forth.  A kind of "just following orders" kind of guy who got pushed a little too far when the Imperial army started its massacres.

Solos, by 75 points he's referring to a straight 1 for 1 basis.  8=8,9=9 . . . 18=18


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks for the interest, gentlemen.  I do need another front line character and also a healer, so this will work out well.

Solos, what hafrogman said is correct, in that you roll at home and just add up the six attributes, which should not exceed 75 points.  Feel free to roll as much as you want until you find decent enough stats.  Read a few posts before this one to find more info, but the starting gold is 2,700 and xp is 5,250.  I think we can introduce you as an adventurer who wants to help out the Dorinthian cause to show his appreciation for what the heroes have done, unless you have a different character concept.

Hafrogman, I like the idea of the deserter.  If the Imperials leave, perhaps he can sneak out from the lines and be captured by the dwarves in order to tell his story.  Or perhaps if the negotiations go well, he can be an Imperial officer that realizes if he goes back to the Empire his life might be forfeit because of intrigues being conducted against him in his homeland.


----------



## Nephtys

I'd like to join up. Looks like you need a rogue


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'd like to join up. Looks like you need a rogue




Definitely could use one.  What did you have in mind?


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Thanks Fenris, I think I will.




Gee, it's like magic!


----------



## Nephtys

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Definitely could use one.  What did you have in mind?




An Human Ranger1/Rogue2 perhaps. A former scout for the army, deserting after a lost battle only to find he had nowhere left to run. Something like that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Fenris said:
			
		

> Gee, it's like magic!




Heh... good call.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Nephtys said:
			
		

> An Human Ranger1/Rogue2 perhaps. A former scout for the army, deserting after a lost battle only to find he had nowhere left to run. Something like that.




That sounds good to me, but he doesn't have to be a deserter.  The party is trying to rescue a group of Dorinthian refugees from the besieged dwarven kingdom.  We could say that you're character helped lead the refugees to the safety of the mountain tunnels, and shortly you'll meet the party once they lift the Imperials' siege.


----------



## Nephtys

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> That sounds good to me, but he doesn't have to be a deserter.  The party is trying to rescue a group of Dorinthian refugees from the besieged dwarven kingdom.  We could say that you're character helped lead the refugees to the safety of the mountain tunnels, and shortly you'll meet the party once they lift the Imperials' siege.




That would work, his past could still be a bit ambuguous, though. But he's trying to make things right.

Maybe he (and some dwarven allies) could attack the siegers from the inside once they are distracted by the party.

I think I'll drop the Ranger level for another level of Rogue, but the same concent still applies.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Nephtys said:
			
		

> That would work, his past could still be a bit ambuguous, though. But he's trying to make things right.
> 
> Maybe he (and some dwarven allies) could attack the siegers from the inside once they are distracted by the party.
> 
> I think I'll drop the Ranger level for another level of Rogue, but the same concent still applies.




A mixed army of dwarves and a few select Dorinthian militia are currently heading out to meet the oncoming company of Imperials.  In the center, the party is currently fighting it out with a small group of adventurers led by an evil necromancer/priest.

If you want, we can say you are with the militia.


----------



## Nephtys

Ready for play (almost)


Barok Hume

Human
Rogue3

HP: 6+2d6+6
Movement: 30ft

Str: 14/+2
Dex: 18/+4
Con: 14/+2
Int: 10/+0
Wis: 10/+0
Cha: 9/+0

Feats (1,1,3)

Combat Expertise
Improved Trip 
Two Weapon Fighting

Skillpoints: 54 (9x4+9x2)
Skills

Bluff (Cha)............ 5 (6-1)
Disable Device (Int)... 6
Hide (Dex)............ 10 (6+4)
Listen (Wis)........... 6
Move Silently (Dex)... 10 (6+4)
Open Lock (Dex)....... 10 (6+4)
Search (Int)........... 6
Spot (Wis)............. 6
Tumble (Dex).......... 10 (6+4)

Languages: Common

Saves:
Fort: +3 (1+2)
Ref: +8 (4+4)
Will: +1 (1+0)

AC: 18 (10+4(dex)+4(armor))
FF: 14
T: 14

Bab: +2
Attack: Masterwork Rapier +5 (1d6+2)
Full Attack: Masterwork Rapier +3 (1d6+2 18-20x2) and Masterword Dagger +3 (1d4+1 19-20x2)

Special Attack:
Trip: +6 and aoo against enemy if successful.

Class Abilities:

Sneak attack +2d6, 
Trapfinding 
Evasion 
trap sense +1


Equipment:

MW Dagger 302 gp 1d3 1d4 19-20/×2 10 ft. 1 lb. Piercing or slashing 
MW Rapier 320 gp 1d4 1d6 18-20/×2 — 2 lb. Piercing 

Chain Shirt (+4 AC, Max Dex 4) (100gp, 25lb)

Light Crossbow +6 (1d6, 19-20/x2, 80 ft.) (35gp, 2lb)

Mundane equipment
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, -lb)
-Sundark Goggles (10gp, -lb)
-Masterwork Thieves’ Tools (100gp, 2lb)
-Bolts (40) (4gp, 2lb)
-Backpack (2gp, .5lb)
-Trail Rations, 4 days (2gp, 1lb)
-Waterskin (1gp, 1lb)

total spent: 876 gp, remaining ?

Appearance 

Personality

Background


----------



## Deuce Traveler

SolosAddie and hafrogman, are you still joining us?


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, I don't post much over the weekend.  I'm knocking together my character.

A question regarding languages:

Is it all standard PHB or homebrew?  I notice some characters have Dorinthian and some have common.  What bonus language might an imperial soldier know?

I'll just update this post as I get more complete.  All done I think.

Edit:  Another question.  Is there any limit on single item spending?  I kind of blew most of my cash on one item, as it helped create the idea of a man who's cast of most of his old possessions and run off into the wilds alone with just the gear on his back.

If you wish me to revise it, I can.
[sblock=Character]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B]       Tessan Ventus
[B]Class:[/B]      Fighter
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (5'7", 175 lbs)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Lawful Neutral  

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3     [B]Level:[/B]    3     [B]XP:[/B] 5,250
[B]Dex:[/B]  9 -1     [B]BAB:[/B]     +3     [B]HP:[/B] 32 (3d10+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1     [B]Speed:[/B]   20'    
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 +0     [B]Init:[/B]    -1
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1


                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 15              10     +4    +2     -1   +0    +0
[B]Touch:[/B]  9
[B]Flat:[/B]  15

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +5              +3    +2   --
[B]Ref:[/B]   +0              +1    -1   --
[B]Will:[/B]  +3              +1    +0   +2

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Shortsword               +8     1d6+4     19-20
Dagger                   +6     1d4+3     19-20
Dagger, Thrown           +2     1d4+3     19-20


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dorinthian, Halfling


[B]Feats:[/B]
Endurance [human]
Iron Will [1st]
Combat Expertise [Fighter 1]
Weapon Focus: Shortsword [Fighter 2]
Die Hard [3rd]


[B]Abilities:[/B]
Bonus Feats


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3

[B]Skills:                      Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

Climb +5                      6     +3    *
Jump +5                       6     +3    *
Knowledge: Architecture +2   1cc    +1   --
Listen +3                    3cc    +0   --
Spot +2                      2cc    +0   --

*Armor Check Penalty: -4


[B]Equipment:                     Cost  Weight[/B]
Shortsword +1                2310gp     2lb
Dagger (2)                      4gp     2lb
MW Scale Mail                 200gp    30lb
MW Heavy Wooden Shield        157gp    10gp

Backpack                        2gp     2gp
Bedroll                       0.1gp     5lb
Belt Pouch (2)                  2gp     1lb
Crowbar                         2gp     5lb
Flint & Steel                   1gp     -lb
Shovel                          2gp     8lb
Tent                           10gp    20lb
Waterskin                       1gp     4lb
Whetstone                    0.02gp     1lb
Winter Blanket                0.5gp     3lb

                      Total  2691.62

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 93lb/152lb (medium load)
[B]Money:[/B] 8 gp 3 sp 8 cp

[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]I am a soldier, as was my father before me, and his father before him.  Legionaire's all, we did battle as men, on foot, face to face with our enemies.  Our lives for the Empire.

I was born while my father was away, fighting for the glory of Tallione.  He was there during the during the final push of the last Dorinthian War.  He was one of the few who made it back at all, even if he was no longer the man he used to be.  Often in my youth he would sit by the fire at night, looking at the space where his leg should have been and he would tell me tales of his service.  The battles and the glory, and the terrible losses that the Dorinthians wreaked upon his comrades.  It was always my destiny to follow in his path.

When I came of age, I entered the service of my Empire.  The night before I left my home to begin my new duties, my father took me aside and handed me his sword.  A legionaire's sword, decorated with the Tallione eagle.  It was the sword of my grandfather, blessed by the gods, an heirloom of the Ventus line.  Not a noble's weapon, not gilt or jewels adorn it.  It is the sword of a soldier.  Sharp.  Made to be used.  I wore it with pride as I joined the legion.  Two years later I marched for Dorinth with the sword at my side.

The war seemed to be in our favor at first.  We marched on Dorinam as conquerers, and quickly defeated their weak king.  But the people themselves proved more of a challenge.  As the war continued, our losses increased.  True to my father's tales, the Dorinthians were fierce in battle.  I reveled in the conflict, eager to prove myself on the field of battle.  But as the fighting grew more fierce, I began to notice changes in the character of the legion.  Discipline broke down, and often the troops were allowed. . . or encouraged to commit horrible deeds in the name of the Empire.  This was not two armies meeting on the field of battle with honor, this was not the way of my father.

I stood victorious at the Battle of Kalden.  The fighting had been fierce, and our victory won at a terrible cost.  But we had held the day.  After the battle though, the mood turned dark.  My fellow soldiers, and the officers meant to be their guidance, all turned upon the civilians and refugees.  The innocent and the helpless were slaughtered. . . in the name of the Empire.  Sickened, I turned away from the massacre and tried to flee.  My commander noticed my motion, and moved to confront me.  We argued over the bloodshed, and I decried the legions' atrocities.  He drew his blade on me and I was forced to defend myself.  I left his body on the field of battle as I stumbled away in a daze.  I gazed down at the blade of my sword, red with blood, Tallione blood.  I had betrayed the memories of my father and grandfather. . . or perhaps the Empire had betrayed their memories . . . or perhaps both.

I found myself alone, outside of the town, covered in the blood of my own comander.  I threw aside the trappings of my service.  The shield and the cape and the spear of a legionaire were all cast aside, but the blade stayed with me.  I could not bring myself to abandon it.  I replaced my shield with that of a fallen Dorinthian soldier and fled into the night.  I had no direction, and no concept of what awaited me, but I could no longer return.[/sblock]

Plans for the character, given enough time.  I was considering a general drift from Lawful Neutral to Lawful Good, the massacre being the catalyst that shows him that merely not doing evil is not enough.  Given time he might also multi-class into Paladin, depending on how things go.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I really like the character concept, and the tale of the special sword (was it a family heirloom...if so you're character was likely an officer, which means status in the Empire), so it's approved and good to go.  We just need to see how to meet your character up with the adventurers.  Perhaps he was captured by the Imperials besieging the dwarven kingdom, or he somehow fell in with the Dorinthian refugees.  Or we might have them run into your wandering self as they leave the area.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

By the way, I never stated it, but Common is the language of the Imperials, and every Dorinthian knows it as well as their own Dorinthian tongue because of the many years of contact, peaceful and otherwise.  So Common and Dorinthian are free languages for all Dorinthians, and for Tallione characters with a Dorinthian War campaign background.

The capital was called Dorinth, but I like how you 'romanized' it with Dorinam, which is most likely what the Talliones would do.  That was brilliant.


----------



## hafrogman

I was trying to go for the absolute lowest rank in the army, rather than an officer.  The idea behind the sword was that it was a simple soldier's sword that had aquired it's merit by being associated with my family for three generations.  

It's possible that his family had more wealth and importance than suggested by his rank, but due to family tradition, he enlisted as a legionaire rather than an officer.  Builds character, you know.

I was going along the captured by the dwarves route you had suggested earlier, captured by the party works as well.  He'd presumably stick out among the rebels since he still has the Tallione sword and armor.  Captured by the imperials could work as well, but they'd probably need a reason to not have killed a deserter on sight.


----------



## hafrogman

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The capital was called Dorinth, but I like how you 'romanized' it with Dorinam, which is most likely what the Talliones would do.  That was brilliant.




Well, Dorinam was actually taken directly from your history in the first post.  So I can't exactly claim credit there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, Dorinam was actually taken directly from your history in the first post.  So I can't exactly claim credit there.




Ah, I see.  I called the city Dorinam and the country Dorinth.  I hadn't looked at that part of my notes for awhile.  Your idea about the sword works for me.  We'll have you captured by the dwarves and introduced during the aftermath of this next fight.


----------



## SolosAddie

still planning on joining.  just had a busier weekend than expected. will be up soon


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No problem.


----------



## hafrogman

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> We'll have you captured by the dwarves and introduced during the aftermath of this next fight.




I'll be watching for my entry.

Shall I go ahead and post in the RG?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sure, go ahead.  We should be able to add you in about a week.


----------



## hafrogman

Done.  Now with picture-y goodness.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

New players, please get ready.  We are going to introduce you by the end of the week.  Probably Thursday.  So far I only have two characters ready, Tessan Ventus and Barok Hume.  Nephtys, you are cleared to add your character to the rogue's gallery, also.  

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2823658#post2823658

SolasAddie, are you still in?


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> New players, please get ready.  We are going to introduce you by the end of the week.  Probably Thursday.  So far I only have two characters ready, Tessan Ventus and Barok Hume.  Nephtys, you are cleared to add your character to the rogue's gallery, also.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2823658#post2823658
> 
> SolasAddie, are you still in?





Oh good, that means DT expects us to live.


----------



## GlassEye

Unless he is _replacing_ us, not adding to our group. :\

Nice speech, by the way, Fenris.


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Nice speech, by the way, Fenris.





Thanks.   

I try to do my best. 

Good call on your part too. See that's why you're my Advisor   

 My challenge in these situations has been making sure you and KS are involved as well, it is a party after all.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I tried to get innvolved with my big confession, and then we just moved past!

But seriously, dont worry, Fenris.  The rank on the characters means thisis innevitable.  Poor Danica does not feel left out.


----------



## Fenris

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> I tried to get innvolved with my big confession, and then we just moved past!
> 
> But seriously, dont worry, Fenris.  The rank on the characters means thisis innevitable.  Poor Danica does not feel left out.




Well even beyond rank it comes to party face in some ways. And we did rush past your confession a bit. But from your wonderful exposition, I think it was a bigger deal for Danica than others. She was making a mountain out of a mole hill. 

Dartis didn't know her before, so the magic didn't seem that out of place per se. But it's certainly appreciated!   

Danica has some beautiful flashes of confidence. One thing to remember, since Danica wasn't around when I introduced Dartis (just as Dartis wasn't around for Danica's first intro    ) is that Dartis is fairly easygoing regarding rank and doesn't toss it around much. Now he's needed to of late........


----------



## Deuce Traveler

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Unless he is _replacing_ us, not adding to our group. :\




Crap.  They're on to me.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fenris said:
			
		

> One thing to remember, since Danica wasn't around when I introduced Dartis (just as Dartis wasn't around for Danica's first intro    ) is that Dartis is fairly easygoing regarding rank and doesn't toss it around much. Now he's needed to of late........




True... but only a noble can adopt that position! Given that such hierarchies exist within the world, I am afraid for now Daica will preserve them.  Once she is no longer dependent on her corssbow... well , that might be a different story!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Silas, Danica, and Dartis all receive 825 XP for this part of Chapter 3.  Moving onto the final part after we all introduce ourselves with the new characters in the IC section.

As for the two new players, please feel free to click on the Last Stand of the Dorinthians: Chapter 3 link below.  Also, please fill out any holes (like descriptions and backgrounds) you might have as soon as you can.  Otherwise, please jump right in!


----------



## GlassEye

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> I tried to get innvolved with my big confession, and then we just moved past!
> 
> But seriously, dont worry, Fenris.  The rank on the characters means thisis innevitable.  Poor Danica does not feel left out.




So much was going on at the same time that Danica made her confession that it was difficult to know what to respond to.  And wizardry is such a big part of who Silas is that for him to find out that magic is a part of someone else's life is no great surprise to him.  Though, her feelings towards it might baffle him, and he might feel a wee bit of jealousy at the ease with which she uses it...

As for all of us being involved in every scene, you all were more than patient while Silas went on his jaunt to try to recruit the Formians to the Dorinthian cause.  I figure it doesn't hurt for him to take the back seat once in a while   And Fenris, I appreciate you leaving openings for us.  The great thing about a character with average charisma (like Silas) is that even when there isn't an appropriate opening you can still make one and pass it off as a lapse in politeness/judgement. 

Oh, thanks for this chapter DT.  I enjoyed it very much.

And FINALLY...welcome hafrogman and Nephtys!

Oh, wait, I've a short list of things we picked up in the Dwarven caverns that we should divy up.  Though Silas has been blessed with treasure so far and would readily give up some to share the wealth...
[sblock=Found in the Dwarven Caverns]keyring with four black keys with curvy shaped lengths
a well-made sling
two small sapphires (150 gp each)
ten crude gold pieces with the face of a lizard-humanoid emblazoned on both ends
a silver ring with runes of an unknown language etched upon its surface[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

By the way, to have gotten the formians on your side, you would have had to offered them land outside your new abode.  They would have stopped fighting and sent scouts, but if they liked what they saw they would have moved underneath the town's trash dump and lived off the scraps of what the farmers and butchers threw away.  I meant that part to be hard to resolve, since if you brought peace to them they would have become allies for later, and formians are pretty powerful.

I'm going to ID for you the items you've collected, since it saves time and you would do it anyway:

Nefius' staff (gift for Silas): _Rod of the Python_... can be used as a quarterstaff +1
Light Crossbow taken from Imperial wizard (gift for Danica): _Light Crossbow+1, seeking_
Of course, the shield is for Dartis.  The party will have need of it in the final chapter.

The keyring would have opened up doors farther in the dungeon, but you would have had trouble surviving.  The treasure would have been greater, but the danger equally so.
The sling is a _sling +1_
The gold pieces are non-magical.
The silver ring is a _ring of protection +1_

If you want to sell them, a dwarven merchant offers to purchase the two gems for 125gp each.


----------



## Nephtys

GlassEye said:
			
		

> And FINALLY...welcome hafrogman and Nephtys!




Thanks.  I have a question. How much does my (and his) character know about the significant NPCs (other than what's on pg1) and the actions of the other PCs? 

What is the situation right now? The incompetent king murdered and enslaved the nobles and taxed the commoners into rebellion. The country was invaded by its stronger neigbour and its people are either massacred, fled or enslaved, its armies defeated and scattered. Does anything remain that can call itself a legitimate authority? What allies/servants/lords do the party work for and what are their resources? What about their enemies?


----------



## Fenris

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Does anything remain that can call itself a legitimate authority?




Me.




			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> What allies/servants/lords do the party work for and what are their resources?




Me again.


 

Seriously though. There are a handfull of Dorinthian nobles seeking to reunite the scattered peoples of Dorinthia. The two highest ranking are Baron Dorin and Baron Dartis Kalnian. Outside of this there are a few militia leaders. Nothing central has, as yet, asserted itself, outside of Baron Dorin ridig herd over some of the refugees.


The party has at this point been aiding the various peoples who have been aiding the refugees. the gnomes and the dwarves both sheltered Dorinthians, and we have helped them defeat various enemies, including those who we share (the Imperials who were just driven off).

Our allies have been generous with food, shelter, healing and mundane equipment.

Enemies. Well we've killed a kobold sorcerer, a crazy gnome shoving crystals into kobold heads, and the Imperials. Oh and a giggling troll who rips people apart. I believe that Imperial forces will remain on ongoing threat as we attepmt to shelter and re-establish the refugees.

My comments above were only partly in jest, as Baron Kalnian is my character


----------



## Fenris

Hey Hafrogman,
Hopefully what I have proposed is OK by you. I kind of had to walk the line between 


'All is forgiven, welcome to the party'

and 

'Drag him along in chains'

This should let you be free and keep your weapon, while still maintaining an appropriate distance for a bit. One that hopefully will be quickly resolved   

Hey DT, Do we get to keep Kel for a bit still?


----------



## Nephtys

Thanks, Fenris.

So you're the leader of the party? I have no problem with that. My character certainly wouldn't want that responsibility. But he's not really a follower either so don't expect any blind obedience. That shouldn't be a problem as long as we're all fighting the same war, though. And my character will go along with whatever you guys decide as long as it's not too crazy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Some more background stuff... the adventure started with the refugees being granted a camp in the elven lands.  This has been the cause of a lot of tension in the elven courts between those who wanted to give up the refugees to the Imperials, and those that wanted to help the humans.  Anyway, the humans needed a new home, and the elves agreed to help the party locate the remains of a half-elf town (looked like a human settlement deep in the woods) that got wiped out by an orc invasion generations ago.  The party succeeded in this by making friends with a local kobold tribe and wiping out the goblins that had pushed the kobolds out previously.  The town has yet to be renamed.

The party has made a lot of friends and have created trade and diplomatic links with kobolds, gnomes, and now dwarves.  The elves are also friends, but the threatening gestures of the Imperials, frequent orc invasions that come each generation (they're due for another), and past problems with Dorinthians have made them wary of outsiders.

The party has been sent to rescue another band of refugees that were hiding with the dwarves who gave them shelter (which is where Nephtys' character comes in as he was one of them).  They are also looking for Baron Dorin's son, a paladin and leader of the remaining Dorinthian cavalry force.  Unfortunately, the cavalry broke free of the siege to try to get help and hasn't been seen since (which is where hafrogman's character can help).

I hope that is a decent catch-up.  You might want to take the time to quickly go through the previous threads (in my sig) to see the plot twists along the way... like the mad gnome who tried to use kobolds to genocide his own people... he considered it a mercy killing since he could see the future and saw the 'greatest crime that was to be committed' and that the elven capital would burn.


----------



## hafrogman

Fenris said:
			
		

> Hey Hafrogman,
> Hopefully what I have proposed is OK by you.




It sounds like a good compromise to me.  I figured I'd be in for a bit of a struggle, starting from the wrong side and all.  But hopefully, since Ventus is above all a creature of honor, they will learn to trust him quickly enough, even if they still hate him   

Should be a fun path.


One thing I noticed is that the start of this game seems to have been lost in the great board crash.  Did we miss anything more significant than DT's summary?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Fenris said:
			
		

> Hey DT, Do we get to keep Kel for a bit still?




I'm thinking yes.  His separation from the party is an important part of the story as I see it (although a small scene), so he has to at least return to the town the refugees have claimed.

Otherwise, he'll be spending most of his time healing the critically wounded Rix and Alexander.  Do you want me to NPC him for the next section of this chapter or have him stay in the dwarven stronghold to lead the militia and refugees until your party returns?


----------



## Nephtys

Hafrogman, sorry about the hostility IC, it's not personal. Barok will get over it in time.


----------



## hafrogman

Completely understood.  Feel free to hate Ventus, just don't hate me.  I'm quite nice really.


----------



## GlassEye

hafrogman said:
			
		

> One thing I noticed is that the start of this game seems to have been lost in the great board crash.  Did we miss anything more significant than DT's summary?




I don't think so.  I wasn't involved in the first chapter, though, except as alternate/camp follower (I could find deadwood and make campfires better than anyone!).  A defining event pre-game was when the Dorinthian line broke and was overrun by Imperial forces.  If I remember histories correctly Dartis was at that battle.  Silas was, too, though connected to an infantry unit.  Luckily, he had been sent with a message to command when the lines broke and he was able to escape.

In chapter 2 we aided the gnomes against incursions by kobolds and goblins (with a few gnolls, as well, I think).  We eventually tracked the source back to a gnome mastermind who had been driven insane by some ancient elven relic.  Unfortunately, while dealing with the evil gnome some of his forces overran the gnomish settlement.  So they are trying to recover from that.

Chapter 3 we marched to relieve our allies the dwarves and the Dorinthians they sheltered from a siege of Imperials.  Nefius, the evil wizard, wanted a shield interred in caverns below the dwarven halls for his own purposes.  You all caught the tail-end of that so you know that Dartis now carries that shield.  Can't think of anything else that DT hasn't already covered.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm going to try to add a textual map of the land (likely not to scale) and a list of the major Dorinthian and Tallione gods in their respective pantheon.

I have a paper to write, but I'll try to do it tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rough Map of the Continent (Not to Scale and North is up)

To the west is the Stand River and to the east is the Crystal Sea

. = Plains
* = Forest
^ = Mountains
/ = Hills
~ = Water
<> = Destroyed half-elf town of Meristra, now home to the Dorinthian refugees and party
1 = Saleentra, the Elven capital
2 = Where the Party Fought the Kobolds that threatened the Loughphray gnomes
3 = Kingdom of the Loughphray Clan of gnomes
4 = Small Kobold tribe that humans have allied with
5 = Goblin fortress that party snuck into and killed the goblin chieftain
6 = Ancient ruins of the lost tribe of winged elves, where party killed the mad gnome
7 = Destroyed Town of Fair Creek, where most of the original Dorinthian refugees came from
8 = Mountain Kingdom of the Bermax Clan of dwarves
9 = Dorinam, former capital of Dorinth, now ruined
A = The Singing Glade
B = Formian caves, where party finally killed the sadistic troll that stalked them
C= Site of the Lost Battle of Kalden, named after the local town which was destroyed
D = Field of Arrows
E = City of Tallione, and once a minor city-state, now capital of an empire


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^The Frozen Hills (Mountainous Orc Lands)^^^^^^^^~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^~~~~
~^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^////~~~~
~~^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^//////**~~~
~~^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^///****~~~~
..~~/////////////////////////////^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^//////******~~~
..~~//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////********~~~
..~~...........................................................................................*********~~~
..~~~~~~~..............................................................................***********~~~
..~~...........~~~................................................................***************~~~
..~~////..........~...............................................************************~~~~
...~~//////........~.......................................*******Elf Kingdom(Silver Forest)**~~~~
....~~///////////..~...............................***********************1*******~~~~
....~~///////2/////~~~~~...............***********************************~~~~
...~~//////////~~~Swamp~~~~~.*4***********************************~~~~
...~~//////////////~~~~~~/////*~<>***********************************~~~~
...~~/6//////////3/////~////////**~*************************************~~~~
...~~//Loughphray Hills//////...**~*************************************~~~~
...~~///////////////////////.........~.**********************************...~~~~~
...~~/////////////5/////............~..........****************************........~~~~
...~~//////////////////............~...................**********************...........~~~~
...~~//////////////^^//............~.7.........................**********......................~~~~
...~~^^^^^^^^^////.............~................................***............................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^////...........~..................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^^////........~...................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^Dunkel^^^^/////....~....................................................................~~~~
..~~^^Mountains^^^///////..~......................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^^^///B...~......................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^////....~~........................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^////////...~~...............................................Dorinth...................~~~~
..~~^^^^8^^/A//////.~~.......................................................................9....~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^////...~~...............................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^////....~..................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^////..........................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^////............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^//............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^//...........................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///........................................C...................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.............................................................................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///...............................................................................*****.....~~~~
..~~^^^^///............................................................................********...~~~~
..~~^^^^///............................................................................*******....~~~~
..~~^^^^///..........................D.............................................................~~~~~~
..~~^^^^///~~...............................................................................~~~...~~~~
..~~^^^^///.....~~~~~~~~~............................................~~~~~~~........~~~~
..~~^^^^////.....................~~~~~~~~~~~~..........~~~~~......................~~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................~~~~~................................~~~~~
.~~~^^^//..............................................................................................~~~~~
.~~^^///.................................................................................................~~~~~
.~~^//.......................................................................................................~~~~
~~...................................................Tallione Empire.........................................~~
~~~.............................................................................................................~~~
~~~~~~...................................................................................................~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~.........................................................................................~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~.................................................................................~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......................................................................~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~........................................................~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....E.......................................~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......................................~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Religions

The Layhrmons were a tribe of people that came before the people of Dorinth, and some believe are their ancestors.  They are known for their cavern burials (one such cave was found, but unexplored by Danica) and were supposed to be strangely advanced in architecture and sculpting, though they were a nomadic people.  Much of their religion has been adopted by the Dorinthians.

The Layhrmon Pantheon by Alignment

Saul, Lawful Good (Sun, Good, Law, Protection) [Sword, elves; Axe, humans]
- Called 'Sol' by the elves and venerated highly by them, he is both the enemy and great love of Lumear, the Moon Goddess.  He and is lover are the creators of life in the world.  Few Dorinthians worship him today, though the works of his prophets are still held by monks in the rare human monastaries of the region.

Matrial the Motherly, Neutral Good (Good, Healing, Magic, Earth) [Net, Mace]
- She is sometimes called 'Auntie' in her motherly aspect, but 'Oathbinder' in her more commanding one.  She is much revered by the women of Dorinth, though she rarely has a church of her own.  Mothers make their children (and sometimes husbands) swear upon her name when they want their offspring to behave in a certain manner.  To break an oath sworn under Matrial is considered highly insulting in Dorinthian custom.  Some halflings and gnomes worship a goddess that is considered another aspect of Matrial.

The Rider, Chaotic Good (War, Good, Travel, Chaos) [Bow]
- The Rider is the most popular deity of Dorinth, and seems native to the Dorinthians though adopted by the elves in a stronger nature loving aspect (drop war for plant with the elves).  No one knows what the cloaked Rider looks like under its hood, but the elves call the deity the Huntress, while the Dorinthians call the Rider, the Hunter.  The Rider is an old god, and has supposedly appeared in Dorinth's darkest hours.  The orc tribes have a natural fear of the priests, rangers, and paladins that worship the Rider, though the reason is lost but is embedded in racial memory.  Human loving half-orcs have a strange tendency to worship the Rider, however.  The last time the Rider was seen, was during the battle at the Field of Arrows.  No one knows why the Rider hasn't been seen since.  Some say it is because the Dorinthians have lost their way.  Others say its because the darkest hour of this generation of Dorinthians have lost their way.

Agryol, Lawful Neutral (Plant, Law, Luck, Water) [Sickle]
- A nature god, Agryol is strangely also the god of law.  Believers call this 'natural law', and although they have a love for nature, they have an equal love of philosophy.  Agryol is not a popular god among the Dorinthians, although he is among the halflings who see him as a farming god.  The Layhrmons never worshipped Agryol, instead believing in a once-mighty fertility goddess whose name and existence is largely forgotten.

Sanmar, Neutral (Magic, Travel, Trickery, Knowledge) [Dagger]
- Although worshipped mostly by rogues, Sanmar is a popular deity in Dorinthian culture, though his church is usually small.  The antics of Sanmar make for popular children's tales, but some say the god's idea of mischief was once much darker.  It is said that he was once known as the god of dreams, and some darker versions of his faith still call him the Nightmare Lord and are said to have power over men's dreams.

Eroll, Chaotic Neutral (Chaos, Air, War, Animal) [Flail]
- Eroll is the god of passion and of the beasts, and the Dorinthians believe that he sometimes drives creatures wild, causing them to enter civilized areas and attack men who do not leave the proper offerings.  Although few Dorinthians are mad enough to enter the wild and perform the dark rituals that Eroll requires, all leave little sacrifices to ward him away, such as leaving a dish of milk outside for his cats to hanging meat from a tree outside of a town.

Lumear, Lawful Evil (Law, Evil, Moon, Strength) [Sword]
- One of the two greatest gods in the pantheon, Lumear is the lover of Saul, god of the sun and co-creator of life.  Lumear considers her children to be such creatures as the orcs and goblinoids, and they worship her in turn.  Both Lumear and Saul claim man, however.  It is said that a new race is born by the union of her and Saul during an eclipse.

Ulavree, Neutral Evil (Evil, Magic, Death, Protection) [Kukri]
- Ulavree is the goddess of death and magic, and is feared the most by the Dorinthians.  It is said that her worshippers will not achieve her blessings until they slay an intelligent being.  Unexplained murders are normally attributed to her, and assassins are among her faithful.  She is called the Night Mother, and is said to collect man's sins, which are like jewels to her, upon the time of his death.  She sometimes counts Eroll as her lover.

Banbosel, Chaotic Evil (Chaos, Evil, Fire, Destruction) [Club, (Morningstar among the gnolls)]
- Banbosel the Fire Dancer is not truly part of the Layhrmon or Dorinthian pantheon as the other gods despise him, but is said that he is an ancient god worshipped before even the nomadic civilizations.  He is sometimes called the destroyer, as he hates civilization and seeks to remove all traces of it.

The Craeco-Tallione Pantheon

A few centuries ago, the second emperor of Tallione decided to reform his empire's too diverse church by unifying aspects of the various gods under the guise of the popular Craeco religion, as Tallione had recently taken over the nations of Craece and adopted their culture.

Phonicleus, Lawful Good (Law, Good, Plant, Healing) [Mace]
- This is the patron god of Tallione, although his church has fallen out of favor in recent years.  He is the god of civilization and the healing arts.  His priests teach the proper use of herbs to ward or heal disease.

Plativus, Neutral Good (Good, Protection, War, Knowledge) [Sword]
- Plativus, also called the Defender, was once a popular god among the soldiers of Tallione, though he has lost worshippers to Stersius in recent times.  He is the protector of civilization and the god of moral philosophy. Many warriors that revere him also take pride in their education.

Casles, Chaotic Good (Chaos, Good, Strength, Fire) [Warhammer, (was a Club until recently]
- Casles the Rageful was never a popular deity in Tallione, though he is admired for the ferocity that he displayed in his mortal life.  Casles was once a great hero who wandered the world in years past and fought against evil, and was thought to have been partly divine and able to control fire.  In his wake came the gods of civilization.  Not surprisingly, even some Dorinthians worship Casles, and the dwarves also find him popular.

Heristeus, Lawful Neutral (Law, Knowledge, Sun, Protection) [Spear]
- Also known as the Lawbringer, Heristeus is closely associated with Phonicleus and Plativus, forming the triad of civilized gods.  He has survived the empire's religious conversion almost fully intact from his Tallione aspect, though his former name of Heristivus has changed.

Mercandus, Neutral (Luck, Travel, Magic, Air) [Bow]
- Once a nomadic god, Mercandus has changed aspects numerous times in the ancient Craeco histories until he has now become the god of merchants and trade.  He has become more popular as the Tallione empire has grown and established order.

Stersius, Chaotic Neutral (Chaos, Water, War, Destruction) [Trident]
- Sailors pay their respects to Stersius, lest the god vent his anger upon their ships.  Many times, such offerings matter little, and storms come and threaten both boats and coastal towns anyway.  Stersius is also called the Sea Lord, and is unpredictable in his feelings on the question of mankind.  It is said that he gave the first mariner the knowledge of navigation.

Oberius, Lawful Evil (Law, Evil, Strength, Trickery) [Dagger]
- Oberius is a god from eastern lands and known there as Lzaar, god of Obedience, but his cult has grown remarkably fast in the Tallione empire.  The emperor himself is said to have considered squashing the religion as well as that of Festios and Cryon, but some members of his court have changed his mind.  Oberius, or Lzaar, is a also sometimes considered a god of court intrigues, though he cares more for obedience than civilization.

Festios, Neutral Evil (Evil, Plant, Animal, Earth) [Quarterstaff]
- Festios, the Lord of Decay, is an ancient nature god closely aligned with his brother Cryon and his spheres of death and destruction.  The worshippers of this god seek to balance the civilized world, which they see as growing too powerful.  The answer to this, in their minds, lies in restoring nature to the world and civilization pushed back.  Festios is revered by darker druids, and many ancient pillars are said to be places of sacrifice to the Feeble Lord.

Cryon, Chaotic Evil (Chaos, Evil, Death, Destruction) [Scythe]
- No one admits to worshipping Cryon, the Reaver, though the more popular worshippers of Oberius and Festios treat him with respect.  Cryon is the god of death, and Festios causes his creations to become old and feeble before dying as a gift to Cryon.  In return, Cryon seeks the destruction of civilization so that Festios' version of nature may spread.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The above list isn't binding, and players may create their own gods for their characters.


----------



## hafrogman

I made you a present, I'll see if I can make a slightly more artistic version over the weekend.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Really nice map, dt (and Hafrogman, too!)

Thanks


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Wow, thanks a lot!


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Is that _all_?  That's nothing to worry about then.  Silas the Berzerking Abjurer doesn't even break a sweat until the odds reach 90 to 1.




I just wanted to remind Glasseye of this and say I expect big things from Silas this encounter


----------



## hafrogman

Fenris said:
			
		

> I just wanted to remind Glasseye of this and say I expect big things from Silas this encounter




Well, I expect his excuse will be that you can't expect anything from him UNTIL the odds are 90-1.  You should have unleashed him against the Imperial Legions.  Would have been a great fight. . . . until only 89 legionaires were left and they promptly massacred him.


----------



## Fenris

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I expect his excuse will be that you can't expect anything from him UNTIL the odds are 90-1.  You should have unleashed him against the Imperial Legions.  Would have been a great fight. . . . until only 89 legionaires were left and they promptly massacred him.




No, no he doesn't even break a sweat until the odds are 90-1. Anything less than that he doens't even berzerk! Which is why we haven't seen it yet.

So he should be able to handle anything we see without a sweat.


----------



## Nephtys

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Danica nods, her eyebrows thrust up in mock despair. _How does one attack killer grass?_  she wonders.




We should have bought some Alchemist's Fire, but maybe we can improvise something with torches and lamp oil... But I even if we can't fight the lawn we still have to deal with the fairy.


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, killer grass is dangerous stuff.

I fought the lawn, but the lawn won.


----------



## Fenris

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, killer grass is dangerous stuff.
> 
> I fought the lawn, but the lawn won.




Boo! Hiss! 

That was terrible. And I'm jealous I didn't think of it first   

We have horses. They have sharp insicors, many broad molars and several stomachs. That gives them like a +20 against killer monocots


----------



## Kobold Stew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I fought the lawn, but the lawn won.




   we're going on a turfin' safari!

"Let's go turfin' now, everybody's learnin' how..."

sod it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ugh.  It just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Nephtys

At least there's no Gazebo on the lawn.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I would put one out, but some of you would attack it.


----------



## GlassEye

Fenris said:
			
		

> No, no he doesn't even break a sweat until the odds are 90-1. Anything less than that he doens't even berzerk! Which is why we haven't seen it yet.
> 
> So he should be able to handle anything we see without a sweat.




I forgot to mention that Silas is a recent convert to a heterodox sect of the Oathbinder and had to give his word that he would give up Berzerking.  So, uh, if he can't berzerk, 90-1 odds might give him a bit of difficulty.  But hey!  That's what friends are for, right?  I'm sure he can handle one or two while you all take care of the rest. 

Oh, and DT, I'm liking the pantheons.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Oh, and DT, I'm liking the pantheons.




Whew... I'm glad someone appreciated them.  I figured the Dorinthians and Imperials couldn't share the same pantheon since then they would have to share a common culture.  So by separating the pantheons, I was able to give a little more personality and life to both people.


----------



## hafrogman

The write up for the gods is good, I'm looking towards Plativus as a god for Ventus.  His family still reveres the old god of noble warfare.

I tried beautifying the map, but it turned out to be harder than I expected.  You may just have to settle for colorized      Sorry.


----------



## GlassEye

DT, despite the joke above, I really do think Silas would revere Matrial, especially in keeping with the 'oath witnessed by the earth' that he mentioned when Ventus swore his oath.  A nice bit of synchronicity, that, I think.  And for some reason I'm wanting to tie the Caernite scholars into it as well.  Perhaps a loose secular organization that recognizes Matrial in her Oathbinder/Earth aspect?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The write up for the gods is good, I'm looking towards Plativus as a god for Ventus.  His family still reveres the old god of noble warfare.
> 
> I tried beautifying the map, but it turned out to be harder than I expected.  You may just have to settle for colorized      Sorry.




Sounds perfect, Plativus.  Ever since Oberius became a popular god in Tallione, he's united the other two evil gods into a loose coalition that is turning Tallione away from the old ways Oberius doesn't care for civilization or barbarism, just obedience in one way or the other.  Basically, he's a god of despotism.  The trickery aspect comes into play because he is a supporter of indirect and less violent means to achieve his ends, unless his followers are powerful.  Then he does support overwhelming force.  The three evil gods all have different goals, and if one side got more of their way the three would either reform their goals or war with one another.

As for the map, I'm very happy with what you've already done with it.  I know how much time something like that takes, and it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

GlassEye said:
			
		

> DT, despite the joke above, I really do think Silas would revere Matrial, especially in keeping with the 'oath witnessed by the earth' that he mentioned when Ventus swore his oath.  A nice bit of synchronicity, that, I think.  And for some reason I'm wanting to tie the Caernite scholars into it as well.  Perhaps a loose secular organization that recognizes Matrial in her Oathbinder/Earth aspect?




I do like that, and it gives that part of the adventure more depth.  Also, it would explain Silas' strong sense of duty and obligation.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Just checking to see if there is anyone room left. 

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, we were waiting for one more who was going to play a dwarf, but he hasn't checked in, so I would say there still is a slot open.  What character concept did you have in mind?  If you read the first post in this thread it should give you a lot of background information on what is currently happening in the campaign.  Reading the older chapters wouldn't hurt, either, but might take more time.  All the links are in my sig.


----------



## Nephtys

I think I'm going to need a Cleric soon (or perhaps a Druid)


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

I'm also interested in being involved, either as a player or an alt, the history looks fascinating.

Just in general I think I'd prefer to play either cleric/fighter, or possibly a cleric/wizard with an eye towards eventual mystic theurge, if play gets that far.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> I'm also interested in being involved, either as a player or an alt, the history looks fascinating.
> 
> Just in general I think I'd prefer to play either cleric/fighter, or possibly a cleric/wizard with an eye towards eventual mystic theurge, if play gets that far.




I plan to make this campaign last five chapters, and the characters will be at about level 5 to 6 during the finale.  After that, I want to run another game.  Whether it will be with the same characters in the same game world, or something else entirely,  will depend upon a vote.

Bloodweaver would be a sixth player, which I think is perfect.  Seven might be harder to run with, but I'll think it over before I say whether or not your character can jump right in or be an alt.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The elven political factions are going to play a larger role soon, so I want to introduce them now:

The Four Main Factions in the Silver Forest Council

The Sol Party (Sol'vi Elustru)
This is an elven political faction led by many of the priests and devout followers of Sol.  They are the moral voice of the elves and were the ones that pushed the decision to aid the Dorinthian refugees of Fair Creek.  Unlike many towns and cities of Dorinth, the town of Fair Creek always maintained a good working relationship with the elves of the neighboring forest.  The Sol Party, or Sol'vi Elustru as the elves call it, did not feel a close affinity to the humans, but instead argued that they should give aid since it was the way Sol would expect his elven children to act.

The Neutrals (House Rela)
Although the largest political party in the council, and led by the ancient elven Rela line, the House Rela faction temporarily lost control of the discussion dealing with the human refugees.  The neutrals have long dominated elven politics with the argument that elves should keep to elven business and let the rest of the world do as it will.  Although the Sol party won the refugee argument due to its plea for a moral stance, House Rela was able to send two lead delegates from their own faction to bring the Dorinthians aid.  These two were Silas Generwine (no relation to the human PC Silas) and Kel, priest of the Huntress.  As the political tensions have heated up, these two delegates have lost their neutral stance.  Kel has adventured with the humans and made friends with the kobold Rix and half-orc Alexander.  His worldview has been shattered and he now leans closer to the beliefs of the Sol'vi Elustru.  Silas Generwine now leans towards the pro-Imperial party.

Pro-Imperials (House Dran)
The smallest of the main factions, yet the most vocal is that led by House Dran.  These elves argue that the Dorinthians had started an illegal war and that the Imperials are too strong to resist.  The Pro-Imperial party is growing stronger as the Imperial armies still operating in Dorinthian land have heard that many refugees have run to the elves and maneuver towards the Silver Forest.  House Dran argues that the only way to save the elves is to give up the Dorinthians, who were historically questionable neighbors anyway.

The Warhawks (Magi)
The Magi are the second smallest of the main factions, but have been steadily growing over the last decades.  They are led mostly by elves with a talent for magic.  Their argument is that the elven race is dying, something that many feel is true in their hearts.  Each elven couple may have 3 to 4 children within their hundreds of years of life.  On the other hand, the humans have the same amount of offspring every 20 years or so, while the orcs breed at a far greater and more alarming speed.  The humans believe that the elves fight a small skirmish or quick war every generation, but the long living elves of the Magi faction see their civilization as constantly under assault.  It is said that every elven couple will live to see at least one of their children die directly or indirectly from warfare.  The Magi claim that it is time to save the elven race by any means necessary.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I plan to make this campaign last five chapters, and the characters will be at about level 5 to 6 during the finale.  After that, I want to run another game.  Whether it will be with the same characters in the same game world, or something else entirely,  will depend upon a vote.
> 
> Bloodweaver would be a sixth player, which I think is perfect.  Seven might be harder to run with, but I'll think it over before I say whether or not your character can jump right in or be an alt.




Excellent.  Would it be possible for a cleric to be associated more with an ideal, then a deity? Or is there a deity that is associated particular with the idea of knowledge, or history?
One thought I had was a wandering cleric, who has been spending his time writing an account of Tallione's rise, and the fall of Dorinth. Up to now, he's been fairly dispassionate about it. Such a person might be an interesting counterpoint to the current bent of the party, which is understandably very Dorinthian in sentiment.

The other thought I had was a dwarven fighter/cleric, from Bermax, maybe one associated with a dwarven deity of forge and steel.  He'd be joining the group just because the dwarves and Dorinthians are firm allies now, and the party seems in fair need of clerical assistance.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Well, we were waiting for one more who was going to play a dwarf, but he hasn't checked in, so I would say there still is a slot open.  What character concept did you have in mind?  If you read the first post in this thread it should give you a lot of background information on what is currently happening in the campaign.  Reading the older chapters wouldn't hurt, either, but might take more time.  All the links are in my sig.




I was thinking of divine support as the party could really use it. I will having something more concrete in a day or two. 

Just to confirm lvl 3 creation?


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Excellent.  Would it be possible for a cleric to be associated more with an ideal, then a deity? Or is there a deity that is associated particular with the idea of knowledge, or history?
> One thought I had was a wandering cleric, who has been spending his time writing an account of Tallione's rise, and the fall of Dorinth. Up to now, he's been fairly dispassionate about it. Such a person might be an interesting counterpoint to the current bent of the party, which is understandably very Dorinthian in sentiment.
> 
> The other thought I had was a dwarven fighter/cleric, from Bermax, maybe one associated with a dwarven deity of forge and steel.  He'd be joining the group just because the dwarves and Dorinthians are firm allies now, and the party seems in fair need of clerical assistance.




Actually, feel free to make a deity or an ideal to worship.  I came up with the pantheons mostly to add cultural flavor and an air of mystery.  Both ideas sound pretty good to me.  A fighter/cleric will work, or maybe you and bloodweaver can get together and be of the same faith, which would tie you in together.  Maybe he could be the full cleric and you could be a fighter/cleric or paladin martial bodyguard.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of divine support as the party could really use it. I will having something more concrete in a day or two.
> 
> Just to confirm lvl 3 creation?
> 
> 
> -Blood




It's going to be awhile before this combat is resolved, I feel.  But at the end we'll be entering into chapter 4, so it would be best to make a 4th level character.  6000 XP to start and equipment totalling 13,000 gp in value.


----------



## hafrogman

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> It's going to be awhile before this combat is resolved, I feel.  But at the end we'll be entering into chapter 4, so it would be best to make a 4th level character.  6000 XP to start and equipment totalling 13,000 gp in value.




Err. . . you might want to scale that back to 5400 gp?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Actually, feel free to make a deity or an ideal to worship.  I came up with the pantheons mostly to add cultural flavor and an air of mystery.  Both ideas sound pretty good to me.  A fighter/cleric will work, or maybe you and bloodweaver can get together and be of the same faith, which would tie you in together.  Maybe he could be the full cleric and you could be a fighter/cleric or paladin martial bodyguard.




How about this for a deity?

The Seeker (Adeiros in Tallione/Craece pantheon)
LN Deity (worshippers LG,LN,LE,N)
Patron of Scholars, Sages and Wizards
Holy Symbol: Disk with Open Eye and Quill (Often called the Feathered Eye by laymen)
Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Rune, Travel
Favored Weapon: Quarterstaff

Worshippers:  Any who seek after knowledge, and understanding. Many scribes, scholars, some wizards. Most worshippers of the Seeker are human, though a substantial following of  dwarves are found in the ranks, as well as  small numbers of other races.The Church of the Seeker is well known in all lands, and strives always, as a whole, to remain neutral in the face of conflicts.  Individual members may have their own agendas, of course. In the rare cases where members of the Church, for personal reasons, become involved in conflict or controversy, it is incumbent upon them to make clear that they are doing so as individuals, not as agents of the Church. The libraries of the cult are very extensive, and always open to all (for an appropriate fee, of course.)

Priests: The clerics of the Seeker are largely of three orders. There is the order of the Holy Archivists, which maintains the knowledge that the Church already possesses, and trains scholars and sages in the arts of language and research.  The Archivists, or Librarians, as they are often called, are the largest order within the Church.  The second largest order within the Church is that of the Delvers, or Witnesses. They are the priests that go out into the wide world, seeking new knowledge, and experience, to expand what is known to the Church, for the glory of the Seeker.  The last, and by far the smallest order within the Church, is that of the Mystics.  Many of the Mystics are wizards, as well as priests, and the order is dedicated to the expansion of magical knowledge.  The Seeker is also served by an order of dedicated fighters, known as the Guardians of the Eye.  Some are clerics as well as  fighters. Others, though few, are called to be paladins. The Church also maintains monasteries at some of it's holdings, and some of the fighting monks become Guardians, as well. The Guardians of the Eye exist to guard knowledge, which largely entails keeping the vast libraries of the Church safe from harm. Some Guardians accompany Witnesses and Mystics on their journeys of discovery, however, to provide a strong sword arm to safeguard them from danger.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err. . . you might want to scale that back to 5400 gp?




Oops. Yes... sorry.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> How about this for a deity?
> 
> The Seeker (Adeiros in Tallione/Craece pantheon)
> LN Deity (worshippers LG,LN,LE,N)
> Patron of Scholars, Sages and Wizards
> Holy Symbol: Disk with Open Eye and Quill (Often called the Feathered Eye by laymen)
> Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Rune, Travel
> Favored Weapon: Quarterstaff
> 
> Worshippers:  Any who seek after knowledge, and understanding. Many scribes, scholars, some wizards. Most worshippers of the Seeker are human, though a substantial following of  dwarves are found in the ranks, as well as  small numbers of other races.The Church of the Seeker is well known in all lands, and strives always, as a whole, to remain neutral in the face of conflicts.  Individual members may have their own agendas, of course. In the rare cases where members of the Church, for personal reasons, become involved in conflict or controversy, it is incumbent upon them to make clear that they are doing so as individuals, not as agents of the Church. The libraries of the cult are very extensive, and always open to all (for an appropriate fee, of course.)
> 
> Priests: The clerics of the Seeker are largely of three orders. There is the order of the Holy Archivists, which maintains the knowledge that the Church already possesses, and trains scholars and sages in the arts of language and research.  The Archivists, or Librarians, as they are often called, are the largest order within the Church.  The second largest order within the Church is that of the Delvers, or Witnesses. They are the priests that go out into the wide world, seeking new knowledge, and experience, to expand what is known to the Church, for the glory of the Seeker.  The last, and by far the smallest order within the Church, is that of the Mystics.  Many of the Mystics are wizards, as well as priests, and the order is dedicated to the expansion of magical knowledge.  The Seeker is also served by an order of dedicated fighters, known as the Guardians of the Eye.  Some are clerics as well as  fighters. Others, though few, are called to be paladins. The Church also maintains monasteries at some of it's holdings, and some of the fighting monks become Guardians, as well. The Guardians of the Eye exist to guard knowledge, which largely entails keeping the vast libraries of the Church safe from harm. Some Guardians accompany Witnesses and Mystics on their journeys of discovery, however, to provide a strong sword arm to safeguard them from danger.




I like him, but why didn't you use law as a sphere since he's a lawful neutral god?  Just curious of your reasoning.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I like him, but why didn't you use law as a sphere since he's a lawful neutral god?  Just curious of your reasoning.




I could have, but he already had four domains, all of which were more on point to what he was about.  I tend to cut most deities off, unless they are real heavy hitters, at four domains.  He could very easily have more, and if so, law would fit him well, for the alignment reasons you indicate.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Actually, feel free to make a deity or an ideal to worship.  I came up with the pantheons mostly to add cultural flavor and an air of mystery.  Both ideas sound pretty good to me.  A fighter/cleric will work, or maybe you and bloodweaver can get together and be of the same faith, which would tie you in together.  Maybe he could be the full cleric and you could be a fighter/cleric or paladin martial bodyguard.



 Works.

So Blarkon, what are your thoughts? Do you plan on going Holy Warrior or Cleric? What ever you decide, I will take the opposite (most likely   ). 

Is Bo9S allowed? I might try using the Crusader if Blarkon goes Cleric... not too sure yet though. 

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Works.
> 
> So Blarkon, what are your thoughts? Do you plan on going Holy Warrior or Cleric? What ever you decide, I will take the opposite (most likely   ).
> 
> Is Bo9S allowed? I might try using the Crusader if Blarkon goes Cleric... not too sure yet though.
> 
> -Blood




Blood, I threw up a cleric, over on the character thread. If you want to do a cleric, I'll do something else, or I can do the cleric, and you do what you like. 

-BD


----------



## Deuce Traveler

We are only using the core rulebooks, and everything else can be allowed by the discretion of the DM (me).  For instance, I had one player who wanted to play a kobold type up the basic rules regarding the race before I allowed it.  I'm pretty open to ideas outside the core book, but just want an opportunity to discuss it first.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

I think Nik is ready over on the rogue's gallery.


----------



## GlassEye

Fenris said:
			
		

> As he ducks out of the way of the gargoyles claws he thinks "Great, flying rocks, Silas will want to spend a few days studying at the peebles we leave"




Hehe.  This made me laugh.  Very funny.


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Hehe.  This made me laugh.  Very funny.




Thought you'd like that.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> We are only using the core rulebooks, and everything else can be allowed by the discretion of the DM (me).  For instance, I had one player who wanted to play a kobold type up the basic rules regarding the race before I allowed it.  I'm pretty open to ideas outside the core book, but just want an opportunity to discuss it first.




Copy that. 
Already in play there is...

2 Fighters : Front line
1 Rogue : Second line
1 Cleric : Second line
2 Arcane : Rear line

I am thinking of either a Elven (or Dwarven) Bard or paladin Kalashtar SoulKnife (w/the Kalashtar Soulknife Sub-stitution level 1). If a bard are the following acceptable:

[sblock=Song of the Heart] (Eberron Campaign Setting, pg. 60). Prereq: Bardic music class feature, inspire competence ability, Perform 6 ranks; Benefit: When you use inspire courage, inspire competence, inspire greatness, or inspire heroics, any bonus granted by your music increases by +1.[/sblock][sblock=Inspirational Boost Spell] (Spell Compendium, pg. 124).
Level: Bard 1
Componants: V, S
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round or special; see text

Text: While this spell is in effect, the morale bonus granted by your inspire courage bardic music increases by 1. The effect lasts until your inspire courage effect ends. If you don't begin to use your inspire courage ability before the beginning of your next turn, the spell's effect ends.[/sblock][sblock=Melodic Casting feat] (Complete Mage pg. 44), pre-req: Perform 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks, bardic music class feature. Benefit: Whenever a Concentration check would be required to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability (such as when you cast defensively or are distracted or injured while casting), you can make a Perform check instead. _*In addition, you can cast spells and activate magic items by command word or spell completion while using a bardic music ability.*_ Bardic music abilities that require concentration still take a standard action to perform.[/sblock][sblock=Lingering Song feat] (Complete Adventurer, pg. 111). Pre-req: Bardic Music. Benefit: If you use bardic music to inspire courage...the effetc lasts for 1 minute after an inspired ally stops hearing you play.[/sblock]
Thanks

-Blood


----------



## GlassEye

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> ...2 Arcane : Rear line...




Silas is supposed to stay in the back?!    I suppose its a good thing he's a _reformed_ berzerker.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

There's so much I want to post, but it will have to wait for tomorrow.  I have some movers finally arriving with my furniture, and I need to clean up here and then go to work.  Tomorrow's posts might be a little late, depending on how fast I can replug in my computer.


----------



## Nephtys

Barok was supposed to fight in the second line? Explains why he's half-dead now, I guess.


----------



## hafrogman

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Barok was supposed to fight in the second line? Explains why he's half-dead now, I guess.





Ahem.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Mages, archers and skirmishers, what kind of front line is that?  Stand behind me."




This means YOU!


----------



## Nephtys

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> This means YOU!




Hey, it seemed like a good idea at the time .


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Methinks our most excellent DM had some delay associated with his move.


----------



## hafrogman

Quite possible.  Lack of service, lack of set up, computer lost in a box somewhere.  These things happen.

*curses real life for interfering*


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sorry, I had some trouble with AT&T.  I literally just got back online 3 minutes ago.

Just edited this to say that there is an update.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Hey Bloodweaver, how many times can a bard use the lingering song feat in a day, or is it an unlimited amount?  Also, how long does he have to perform for it to take effect?


----------



## Bloodweaver1

The Lingering Song feat extends the normal five round after effect for any bardic music to that of one minute. It is 'unlimited' as it does not take any extra bardic music to use and you still have to perform for one round to take effect. 

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, Bloodweaver, I'm interested in seeing a bard in action since people normally don't play one.  The feats are fine, and if they cause the game to be unbalanced I can always up the encounter difficulties.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Crunch is posted. Went with a Gnome Bard 

Blarkon - What kind of history _'linkage'_ were you thinking of?

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Crunch is posted. Went with a Gnome Bard
> 
> Blarkon - What kind of history _'linkage'_ were you thinking of?
> 
> -Blood




The way I've got Nik written up, he's got a little mini expedition thing going.  How long that will last remains to be seen I suppose.  Maybe the Bard has been travelling along, either looking for more tales to tell, or for reasons of his own?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

In other news, at least it looks like Nik won't lack for healing to do...that ogre mage is getting ugly


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Heads up Blarkon, it looks like your character is above the 76 total attribute points (75 total points from ability scores, plus one more for 4th level).


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Should be fixed now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Hey hafrogman, you were right on about the posts for this game usually being slower on the weekends, but if I see the majority of players post an action I'll make my own post despite the day of the week.

No worries either way.


----------



## hafrogman

I didn't mean to seem like I was complaining or anything, I was just surprised.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

So was I.  Usually I don't get so many posts on the weekend, but I guess everyone really wanted to get beat around by an ogre-mage.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

When should Blarkon & I expect to introduce ourselfs?

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I think I should have this wrapped up by the weekend and you guys ready to be introduced by early next week.  Anywhere from this Sunday to Tuesday.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I think I should have this wrapped up by the weekend and you guys ready to be introduced by early next week.  Anywhere from this Sunday to Tuesday.



Sounds like a plan to me. 


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I know I may have jumped the gun and misunderstood what Barok's action was going to be, but I love the irony here.  The character with the lowest current hit points is the same one that manages to make it all the way to the tree.  By chance, he also has the heart in his hand (it doesn't give any help against the dryad's song, either).  He is now faced by a paladin who will likely cut him down with a normal attack and an attack of opportunity if the rogue makes a break for it.

But seeing as how Barok's been played so far, along with his low charisma score, I'm sure he always felt that he might get cut down by a nobleman because of an enchanting female of whose heart he holds.  Maybe just not exactly in this manner.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> But seeing as how Barok's been played so far, along with his low charisma score, I'm sure he always felt that he might get cut down by a nobleman because of an enchanting female of whose heart he holds.  Maybe just not exactly in this manner.


----------



## Nephtys

Nah, he always felt that he'd cut down the noble .


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, I'm about to wrap up this conflict with a big post on the IC thread, and then introduce the new characters.

Danica, Dartis, Silas, Ventus, and Barok all gain 750xp for this section of the chapter, and another 75xp for the excellent roleplaying I've enjoyed.

We will now introduce Caramip and Nikolos, so Bloodweaver and Blarkon, please tidy up your background and physical descriptions.  I'm going to take some writer's liberties in placing you in the thick of things.

We'll finish character introductions, then close chapter 3.

Where would the party like to go next?  I would imagine home to the new Dorinthian town, but I just wanted to leave the options open in case the players wanted to do anything else in this area.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Oh, and in the ogre-mage's sacks you find a scroll of _dispel magic_, 215 silver pieces, 310 copper pieces, and 235 gold pieces.


----------



## Nephtys

Will that be enough xp to get Barok and Ventus to level 4, the same level as the new characters?


----------



## hafrogman

Should be.  Ventus had 5,300, +750 = 6,050.  6000 for 4th.  The extra 75 is just gravy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Should be.  Ventus had 5,300, +750 = 6,050.  6000 for 4th.  The extra 75 is just gravy.




Exactly.


----------



## hafrogman

Ventus is updated to level 4

I calculate 51 gp 9 sp and 2 cp each after the split.  But I'll wait for confirmation before I add it to my sheet.

I'll leave IC decision of where we go to Dartis, but New Dorinthia seems as likely as any place.  Good juicy roleplaying facing the families of those I fought in battles.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Woo Hoo! Second level spells!     Thanks DT.

I'm not fussed where we head next, and neither, I imagine, is Danica.

Real Life being what it is, though, I might need to step back for the next 2 weeks (until March 3) -- I'm travelling and I'm not sure how easy access will be. So I hope Danica can be pushed around, and that when I get back, I can pick up two weeks into chapter 4.

(I don't want to change the char sheet until we're clear on training, etc. but here's the changes I see off the top of my head.)

[sblock]

+ 825 XP

BAB +1, Willsave +1

Spells per day: +1 first level, +3 second level
Spells known: +1 cantrip (mending! don't want to lose that blue blouse), +1 second level (scorching ray)

Stat bonus: +1 Charisma

Skills: +1 to Persuade, concentration, ride

add loot
[/sblock]

Hope this doesn't cause any problems.  Thanks, DT.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No problem.  Post when you can, otherwise I'll NPC her for the next few weeks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, so it looks like most people so far are for heading back to the refugee's new town.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> No problem.  Post when you can, otherwise I'll NPC her for the next few weeks.




Cool, thanks.


----------



## Nephtys

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Ok, so it looks like most people so far are for heading back to the refugee's new town.




Eventually, Barok has a tree to climb first .


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm going to sit back and watch the roleplaying for another half day, then close chapter 3 and start the fourth chapter.  Expect an update late tonight.


----------



## Nephtys

I can't really open up any new conversations until the ongoing ones (Dryad and Darthis) have been resolved.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Chapter 4 open...
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3347189#post3347189

Sorry... the dryad didn't seem interested in Barok. The low charisma score didn't help.


----------



## Fenris

BTW DT, Dartis was leveled in RG.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Fenris said:
			
		

> BTW DT, Dartis was leveled in RG.




Perfect, thanks.  Everyone should adjust their characters to be level 4 at this point.


----------



## Nephtys

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Chapter 4 open...
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3347189#post3347189
> 
> Sorry... the dryad didn't seem interested in Barok. The low charisma score didn't help.




Didn't expect she was, but Barok is not one to pass up a chance. Especially since there was such a difference in their charisma scores.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Hell, I wouldn't have passed it up either.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Just a head's up, but orcs will have warrior, barbarian, adept, and cleric classes.


----------



## GlassEye

I'm assuming enough time has passed that we're fully healed and spells have been restored.  I wrote my last post on this assumption.  If it's wrong, let me know 'cause I'll need to change it.


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I'm assuming enough time has passed that we're fully healed and spells have been restored.  I wrote my last post on this assumption.  If it's wrong, let me know 'cause I'll need to change it.




I think DT said a week went by. So I would assume so.


----------



## GlassEye

Ah, thanks.  I was away for a couple of days and read the (numerous & long) posts rather quickly.  The whole length of time thing didn't sink in when I read it.  I'll go back and re-read and make sure there was nothing else that I overlooked.


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ah, thanks.  I was away for a couple of days and read the (numerous & long) posts rather quickly.  The whole length of time thing didn't sink in when I read it.  I'll go back and re-read and make sure there was nothing else that I overlooked.





Well, I hate to break it to you, but Silas is now an alcoholic, whose evil half-brother has kidnapped Rix, and is currently under investigation for some fake scrolls he has been pawning off on the elves.


----------



## GlassEye

Whew!  There for a minute I thought something bad might have happened.  I mean, really!  Everyone likes a little sauce, right?  And Silas never met a kobold or an elf that he liked.  He only pretended to like Kel because Kel was a cleric.  Now that Nikolos is around he doesn't have to pretend anymore.    And can he help it that those elves are too stupid to use perfectly good scrolls?


----------



## Bloodweaver1

> OOC: I'm not sure if Caramip's spell will have the desired effect next round since charm person is described as a spell that makes a target a friend or ally, but not one that you can control or will do something that he would not normally do.



 No problem. However you wish to interpret the spell works for me. She will still cast the spell and then just bribe him with promises of large amounts of treasure if he lets no harm come to any of the villagers. 

Though, she is allowed an opposed CHA roll against him if she has to order him to do something that he would not normally do so. 

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sorry about your snake, GlassEye.

BTW, CanadienneBacon is having some fun with you here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=189033


----------



## GlassEye

Well, can't build up too much dependence on the snake.  And it's been very useful, can't deny that.

As for CB, we were involved in a game on another site together.  She's just lookin' out for me.  But, because of school, I've given myself a limit of one game.  It does sound fun, though.  Good luck with it.


----------



## GlassEye

Bloodweaver, I've noticed that your character's name, in various places, is written as 'Caramip' and 'Catamip'.  Which one is it supposed to be?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Just call her by her bard's music tour name, C-mip.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

HaHa - Funny. 

It should be Caramip, not Catamip. Sorry about the confusion. 


-Blood


----------



## GlassEye

That's good.  I had the (unexplainable) feeling that I was writing it wrong each time and possibly ticking you off.


----------



## Leinart

Hey Just wondering if your accepting any more alts?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I am, and I'm also going to start a less serious game here, if you are interested:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=189033&page=1&pp=40

So far real life has not interrupted the posting of the players we have, but an alt is not a bad idea.  What is your character concept?  Have you read the first post in this thread, and also some of the in game threads?  Do you have any questions about the campaign?


----------



## Bloodweaver1

GlassEye said:
			
		

> That's good.  I had the (unexplainable) feeling that I was writing it wrong each time and possibly ticking you off.




Not at all.   

-Blood


----------



## Leinart

well I was either going to do an aasmar paladin and a friend of cal or maybe a half-elf rogue. Yeah I read the first post and I love playing in war adventures so even though you were full I had to ask. I also read a few of the in game threads mainly when kel leaves. umm well I just joined the board so my only real question is, as an alt do I just fill in when someone isnt around or during a death?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I like to install alts as background characters that can step in as adventurers if a player drops out of the game.  We've been lucky since we haven't seen a character death as of yet.  Aasimars and tieflings don't figure largely in the campaign, so if you pick the first one as a race the background would have to reflect that such a thing is virtually unknown in former Dorinthia.  Maybe your character isn't fully aware of his own heritage.  The townspeople definitely wouldn't.


----------



## Leinart

Or I may just make a fighter. Anyways as far as making the char do I roll my own stats and make a lvl3 and get a background together to run by you?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Yes, roll up your stats which should not total more than 75 points altogether, plus one for fourth level.  The party is 4th level right now.


----------



## Leinart

Alright well Im done. Do I just post it here or do you want me to send it to you?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Post him here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2823658#post2823658


----------



## Leinart

Cool well guess Ill just wait and watch now.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

> OOC: Sorry, I should have been clearer. You have 100 militia men and 2000 old men (ages 50+), women (all ages), and children (ages 0-15) civilians. You have the following weapons:
> 
> 60 spears, 20 halbers, 110 bows, countless arrows, 20 longswords, 50 short swords, and a couple hundred knives.
> 
> Your milita men have leather armor while the civilians have nothing. The militia men are ready to grab spears and halberds like you've requested. That leaves 20 more free, and they can either take the longswords, become archers, or use the short swords or knives for fighting a little closer and more personal.
> 
> How would you like to distribute your forces and weapons?



My vote: 
----Squad A
20 Archers w/ Halbers & Short Swords
30 Archers w/ Spears (Melee) & Spears (Thrown)

---- Squad B
30 Archers w/ 30 Short Swords
20 Archers w/ 20 Long Swords

Pre-position all troops
Rounds 1-3:
-- Both Squads Fires 2-3 volleys (if possible) from positions 
Rounds 2-3:
-- Squad A equips Halbers & Throws spears when in range
-- Squad B continues to fire
Round 3-4+:
-- Squad A holds the line (Pikemen style)
-- Squad B fills holes where needed and/or continues w/ volleys

However, your the leader Glass  

-Blood


----------



## GlassEye

That sounds good, Bloodweaver.  I just don't know whether that's within the capabilities of the militia and untrained peoples we have at our disposal and within the time that we have available.  And Silas is just as untrained as a tactical leader.  Your tactics are sound and that's basically what I'm trying to do but using everybody able to wield a weapon.  We have 260 weapons available (not counting knives) and I'd like to try to take full advantage of all of them.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

GlassEye said:
			
		

> That sounds good, Bloodweaver.  I just don't know whether that's within the capabilities of the militia and untrained peoples we have at our disposal and within the time that we have available.  And Silas is just as untrained as a tactical leader.  Your tactics are sound and that's basically what I'm trying to do but using everybody able to wield a weapon.  We have 260 weapons available (not counting knives) and I'd like to try to take full advantage of all of them.



Works for me.

::Shakes big bag of dice:: 

_No whamy... No whamy..._

-Blood


----------



## hafrogman

I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.  
Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.

kthxbye


----------



## Leinart

Well this is gonna be one helluva battle. Hope silas pulls it off.


----------



## GlassEye

Leinart said:
			
		

> Well this is gonna be one helluva battle. Hope silas pulls it off.




You're not the only one.   I'm just hoping that this chapter doesn't become the Last Stand of Silas Eyrstan.  I can just imagine his gravestone, though:  'Terrible Leader.  Good Fire Starter.'


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, I just wanted to give you guys a chance to go out in a blaze of glory...


----------



## Bloodweaver1

OOC: According to the description of the spell Darkness (I think), one can still see through the darkness and that it only provides a 20% miss chance. If that is the chase it would be more beneficial for the archers to be covered. However (if I am wrong), if one cannot see through the magical darkness and the miss chance only comes into play if one is standing next to their target. Then she will use the wand on the archers arrows and have them shoot into the water/Orcs. Hoping to confuse and/or miss direct their advance. 


-Blood


----------



## Leinart

well he did a pretty good job getting a defence together...Just take as many of the filthy orcs as you can


----------



## GlassEye

Honestly, I totally forgot about that wand of darkness.  Silas would gladly give it up and wish Caramip luck in the using of it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Whoohoo! Finally that wand gets used!


----------



## Bloodweaver1

OOC2: A bit of meta-game but once the battle field is covered in Darkness, Dartis & Borak’s force can attempt to cut off the “Barricade Orc Force” from the rest of the main Orc Horde and flank them.   If successful (and that is a big IF) a counter attack from the south can be attempted with the newly combined Dorinthian force. Again another big IF, but if the two Dorinthain forces can be joined either a large scale or smaller more precise counter attack can be attempted against the Horde’s leadership.  ---- Just a thought though and a really big IF. 

-Blood


----------



## Nephtys

I'm having some difficulties envisioning the battlefield. Would it really be possible to evacuate the civilians and bring them into the barricade? Seems to me it would be easy for the orc forces to cut us off and/or take the fleeing people in the flank. Once people start running they tend to panic, and once they panic they'll get slaughtered, mowed down without being able to fight back. In RW-history most casualties in most battles happened after one of the forces was routed.
Isn't their position where they are more defensible?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Currently the civilians are in the south of New Dorinthia and surrounded on three sides by a deep creek of water.  They are cut off from the main Dorinthian military forces, but are currently able to defend themselves with a thin line of militia and archers.  The defenders do not know how many orcs are coming at them, though.  Dartis is trying to make a harrassing action, but his force is small.

If the civilians attempt to break out of their inlet, then yes, they would no longer be protected on all sides.

Waiting for one of the other two players to post their action before continuing...


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

I'm a bit unsure of that too. Given that the refugees were far enough away at the creek that the Dorinthians at the barricade in the square couldn't defend them in the first place, and so far as I understand, the main orc force is at the square, not off somewhere else, trying to move what's left of Silas' militia, or the penny packet of horse archers with Dartis, back to the square, just leaves the refugees as meat for whatever random orcs come wandering by.


----------



## Nephtys

Then, since the civilians have a stronger defensive position, it would be better to move the militia to defend the inlet. The square itself is probably hard to defend since the orcs can get into the surrounding buildings and fire upon the defenders from all directions with good cover.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

OOC2: If the ‘Barricade Orc Force’ can be eliminated. The civilians do not have to move. They could stay put. They will in effect be unseen and in turn protected by the surrounding darkness. A small band of troops (24ppl, 2 squads) could be left with the civilians while the remaining forces join Dartis and create a distracting and even possibly a successful counter offensive. My thought process is that such a large attacking force, especially one comprised of Orcs, would not think that a counter attack would be possible from such a small force. And if it is not possible, why prepare for it?

--Just my thoughts.


-Blood


----------



## Nephtys

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> My thought process is that such a large attacking force, especially one comprised of Orcs, would not think that a counter attack would be possible from such a small force. And if it is not possible, why prepare for it?




Which is why Barok will try to torch their supply camp (which he doesn't even know wether it exists or in that case where it is... ).


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Oh it exists.  We'll wait to get one or two more of the players to post when Barok finds what he's looking for.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

What are everyone’s thoughts on the next course of action? Mine would be to have the new Southern Force occupy the surrounding buildings near the town square. Using urban tactics, they could use the cover of windows and doorways in conjunction with their bows to rain down DOOM upon the main Orc Force. Using our advantage of range weapons against their disadvantage of being melee focused.


-Blood


----------



## Fenris

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> What are everyone’s thoughts on the next course of action? Mine would be to have the new Southern Force occupy the surrounding buildings near the town square. Using urban tactics, they could use the cover of windows and doorways in conjunction with their bows to rain down DOOM upon the main Orc Force. Using our advantage of range weapons against their disadvantage of being melee focused.
> 
> 
> -Blood




If all we had was the militia that would be great, but we'd have to stick all the non-coms there as well and then that splits them up with little protection.

I would like to get the two forces united. Perhaps we could driven the militia into the flank of the main host?

In any case I think we need to move everyone closer to the city square and see what the situation is then, once there we can either engage or split up for ranged work depending upon what we see.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I just wanted to take the time to briefly summarize where your forces stand right now.

Barok has currently found the main camp of the orcs on a hill.  There is a war chief that he can see, surrounded by about a dozen fellow warriors, some looking like mere ambitious bootlicks, but the rest seasoned veterans.  There is also an older shaman near the war chief and two adepts.  There are also numerous servants and camp followers.  It is unlikely that Barok and a group of a couple dozen kobolds can mount a serious direct attack against these orcs.  He does have enough tree and brush cover to get these two dozen kobolds into attack positions, along with fire starting equipment.  They can easily hit outlying tents and supply wagons, though maybe not the group of orc commanders, and get out safely.  Barok never did buy or recover healing potions.

Ventus, Nikolos, and Danica are still fighting in the center of the town, but they had to pull back to their interior defenses once they attempted a counter-attack.  This isn't to say that the counter-attack did badly.  In fact, it did quite well in damaging the invaders, but the orcs outnumbered them too heavily and they had to pull back to a more defensible position.  They were able to fall back without heavy casualties.  There are still about 500 fighting men and roughly 200 civilians hiding within the buildings in the center.  Although they could break out and drive to the southern defenses, it may be tricky to defend the civilians.

Caramip, Dartis, and Silas have joined up and have about 60 militia members ready to fight, 10 horsed archers, and a couple hundred civilians that picked up weapons from the fallen.  There are also 1800 civilians they are still protecting.  With such a small armed force, it is unlikely that they will be able to make it into the center of the town with all the civilians in tow.  To break the encircling line of invaders, most of the forces would have to be put at the head of the column, which would leave the trailing civilians unprotected on the flanks.  Another idea would be to leave the civilians behind and take a token force to harrass the encircling orcs to relieve pressure from the central defenders.

You guys have done surprisingly well so far, despite my attempts to up the level of challenge that I threw at you.  I'm enjoying the ideas you've come up with so far to beat off my offensive to take out the Dorinthians.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Given the disparity of forces, I don't think we're going to win this by beating up the orc horde en masse. We don't have enough people, even if both forces combined, without regard to the fate of the non-combatants.

As far as using urban warfare, the orcs are actually a lot better suited to it then the Dorinthians are. On foot, the main Dorinthian weapon is the longspear, and fighting indoors is going to be close quarters. Where the big orc axes are going to be ugly.  If this fight degenerates into a dozen house to house small unit actions, the Dorinthians are going to get cut to small steaming bits, whether by attrition or just by being outmatched at close quarters.

That said, if we can get the horsemen from both forces out and mobile, it will give us a big edge.  The footmen, with the reduced area of the inner defenses, should be able to hold them. If Cal Dorin and his horsemen break out, to hook up with Dartis, Silas, and Caramip, then things go back to favoring the Dorinthians.

The horse archers can move quickly from place to place, butchering and bolting, to use Mr. Churchill's phraseology, while the orcs are deployed to surround and assault the inner stronghold.  Basically, rather then fighting the whole horde as a chunk, the horse archers can move around the outside edge of the orc forces, chewing up what they can, and then fading away at mounted speed when the orcs mass enough to fight them on even or superior terms.

If Barok can harass their main camp, the two threats together might be enough to make them draw off.  Or we could get insanely lucky and the mounted column could strike at the main camp, and take out the leadership, using Barok's efforts to assist and distract.


----------



## Nephtys

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I just wanted to take the time to briefly summarize where your forces stand right now.
> 
> Barok has currently found the main camp of the orcs on a hill.  There is a war chief that he can see, surrounded by about a dozen fellow warriors, some looking like mere ambitious bootlicks, but the rest seasoned veterans.  There is also an older shaman near the war chief and two adepts.  There are also numerous servants and camp followers.  It is unlikely that Barok and a group of a couple dozen kobolds can mount a serious direct attack against these orcs.  He does have enough tree and brush cover to get these two dozen kobolds into attack positions, along with fire starting equipment.  They can easily hit outlying tents and supply wagons, though maybe not the group of orc commanders, and get out safely.  Barok never did buy or recover healing potions.




So the numbers on the hilltop are about 2 to 1 in our favor, worse if the orc civilians put up a fight, but we can assume that the kobolds are lower level than the orcs and we cannot fight all of them at once and win. Do the Kobolds have any sorcerors, or shamen of their own? A couple of sleep spells would be invaluable.

How big is the camp? Is it possible that the arsonist kobolds can draw away enough of the orcs guarding the chief for long enough time that the main force with Barok will have a chance to slay the chief and the shaman?
 Or would it be better to use the entire kobold force for hit and run tactics, knowing that the orcs are too few to pursue them when they disengage from the camp? The problem then might be that the chief may be able to send for reinforcements from town, and even another dozen orcs would make any later assault impossible. Well, even that isn't too bad, since it would still disorganise the orcs.
It's a damn shame I've not prepared Barok better for battle. With a couple of potions of Expeditious retreat, Invisibility and some tanglefoot bags he could have taken out the shaman and chief by himself...


----------



## Deuce Traveler

It is possible that you might draw away some of the orcs around the chief if you started a fire from the other side, or they might instead call in reinforcements back to help the camp.  Unfortunately, you do not have Nikolos with you who might be able to read their intentions via magic once the fun starts.  The kobolds are simple kobolds with no levels amongst them, while the orcs have levels in barbarian, warrior, cleric, and adept.  Therefore, the kobolds would get slaughtered in a direct engagement.


----------



## Nephtys

All right, then we'll just get the supplies burning and then we'll take any opportunities as they come along.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I agree that our joined force is no match for a straight up engagement and the cavalry would be of better use *outside* of the square. However, it is only a matter of time before the Horde’s Leadership regroups the young Orcs that we successfully ran off and surges against the town square. For once the square falls, so does the town. So I see two possible options. We can either attempt to ‘rescue’ the town square or we can follow Barok’s lead and make a strike against the Horde’s Leadership. My vote is for going after the leadership. Granted the Horde’s Leadership is going to be more experienced and heavily guarded but they are not going to see this coming, which could be the only advantage that we need. 

*Strategy*: Let the horsemen ride scout and track down how to get to the main camp. Plus they could also provide distractions so that our force of 270 can tread through the chaos of battle rather unseen. Caramip would use what’s left of the wand of Darkness to help conceal the force as necessary. Once we get within range, all archers would then take to the trees while the foot soldiers would wait with the horsemen. Next Caramip could use her last Bardic music which would signal the attack. Archers would fire and those on the ground would wait for the Orc’s to run into the woods and then get them. Using darkness and surprise to their advantage. If the Orcs do not run into the woods, then they become pincushions. 

Again just these are just my thoughts. This is a team effort.

-Blood


----------



## Nephtys

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> *Strategy*: Let the horsemen ride scout and track down how to get to the main camp.




They'll just have to ride towards the smoke and the flames and the cries of the orcish women and children   .


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Nephtys said:
			
		

> They'll just have to ride towards the smoke and the flames and the cries of the orcish women and children   .



Unfortunately I agree. For if radio's and meta-gaming was invented/allowed, I would recommend for Borak's band to wait until the Barricade Militia can arrive. For a combined and more organized strike from both forces would be almost certain victory. But, mental telepathy is not within our characters talents. So let the good times Orc heads roll.  

-Blood


----------



## GlassEye

Man, you all really believe in grabbin' the bull by the...err, horns.  Dangerous tactics but if it could be pulled off...

And Silas is beginning to believe that Caramip is making up all those stories as she goes.


----------



## Fenris

[sblock=DT]
Hey DT just a note to say I'm going in for surgery tomorrow and I'm not sure when I'll be back online. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday of next week, NPV Dartis in the meantime.

Fenris
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No problem, Fenris.  I have you covered.  Hopefully Kobold Stew and Halfrogman return soon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

This section of chapter four is thankfully over, since my fingers will enjoy the break from typing so much.  Each character gets 1,000 XP for finishing this section.

Additionally, the following is a list of bonus XP:

Dartis, Silas, Barok, Nikolos, and Caramip get an extra 200 XP for roleplaying and frequency of posts.

Ventus gets a 100 XP bonus, which would have been 200 XP except that he had to stop posting for awhile.

Unfortunately, Kobold Stew was gone for much of this, so Danica does not get a bonus.

On Monday I will post an update and get the story moving once more, but please feel free to post any actions or suggestions as they will likely effect my post.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Just to clarify, C-mip & Nik should be at 7,200 exp. Correct? The rest of you should be a bit higher. 

Note: That was actually a lot of fun. I highly enjoyed everyone's charaters enteraction, the mass battle and the whole chapter in general. Well done DT, well done in deed. 

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

7,200 XP is correct for Caramip and Nikolos.  I'm glad you enjoyed it, since I put a lot of work into this one.  As you may have noticed, there was little rolling of the dice except for a few occasions.  I basically played this one out in a more Amber-like diceless style.  I just let you guys all become generals and move your forces around.  You pretty much picked out the correct courses of actions, as well as came up with a number of surprises for me.

By the way, the few orcs that were captured admit that their force was a small group that was part of a larger invasion against the elven nation.  That they found Dorinthians was a surprise for them.

Oh, and you guys are welcome to go back and read what was happening to one another under the hidden sblocks.


----------



## Nephtys

I agree, this was a lot of fun.

Now we've got a lot of corpses to loot, plenty of new weapons for the militia, treasure and glory for all .

Before we go off on the next adventure there are a few things I need to purchase some stuff.

2x Smokesticks
4x Tanglefoot bags
a sling and some bullets
4x potions of CLW
2x potions of Invisibility.

and perhaps a magical rapier or dagger if there's enough money left.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Most excellent fun.

I just wanted to confirm something that I think is true. Nikolos had quite a store of foodstuffs and related things when he joined this merry band. Would it be true to think that most, if not all of, that stuff is used up or shared out by now?  Also, did any of his legion of minions manage to stumble beyond their first level status yet?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Kobold Stew was gone for much of this, so Danica does not get a bonus.




KS is happy for anything, since he himself was absent for the whole start of the chapter.  It was great readig, though -- thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I agree, this was a lot of fun.
> 
> 2x Smokesticks
> 4x Tanglefoot bags
> a sling and some bullets
> 4x potions of CLW
> 2x potions of Invisibility.
> 
> and perhaps a magical rapier or dagger if there's enough money left.




Unfortunately, there are not many magical items for sale, since the Dorinthians are not exactly in a position to create them.  There is a hafling family that runs most of the trade business in the town, and they can sell you the smokesticks, tanglefoot bags, sling, and bullets for 10% greater than their listed prices in the PHB.  Right now, everyone is going to them for self-defense reasons and the cost is actually higher, but they are willing to give the heroes somewhat of a discount.

The two potions of invisibility can be bought from Hector the Incredible, who survived the attack by hiding in a basement with his equipment.  He charges the normal price in the DMG.  The four potions of cure light wounds are currently unavailable since the local priests are using whatever they can get on the injured civilians.  Heron Silvertongue promises to make you a couple for free at a later date, for your heroic actions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Most excellent fun.
> 
> I just wanted to confirm something that I think is true. Nikolos had quite a store of foodstuffs and related things when he joined this merry band. Would it be true to think that most, if not all of, that stuff is used up or shared out by now?  Also, did any of his legion of minions manage to stumble beyond their first level status yet?




Your warriors are nearly first level fighters now, but not quite yet.  The food stuffs may have been used, but Baron Dorin has been very particular about restocking the supplies of heroes in his small population, so let's say they've been replenished before his death.  Things are a bit more chaotic now, though, and the foodstuffs are being drained without replacement from this point on.


----------



## hafrogman

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Ventus gets a 100 XP bonus, which would have been 200 XP except that he had to stop posting for awhile.




Yeah, sorry about that.  My vacation was followed by illness and work and not nearly enough sleep.  I should be back now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Welcome back!  I hope you feel better.

That's an interesting idea about the wall.  I'm going to wait to see what Fenris has Dartis do since it will affect the future, but will then post tomorrow regardless.


----------



## Fenris

Hey DT,
Posting slow as I get back to normal, but I'll post tonight.

Now one question is Syra or Cal older and since only one can inherit the title does it go to the oldest child or the oldest male?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

It would normally go to the oldest male, which would be Cal, but Syra has been running much of the town for her father and has been in charge in all but name while you and Cal have been adventuring.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I will be out of pocket for most of this week. Please NPC my character as fit. I should be back by the weekend. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Everyone got the supplies that they need for the trip to the elven nation?  I know Barok does... his poor horse...


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Nikolos is in pretty good shape, supply-wise. He doesn't have a lot of random cash floating around to go to the halfling for toys, so he's good to go.


----------



## Nephtys

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Everyone got the supplies that they need for the trip to the elven nation?  I know Barok does... his poor horse...




 Well, he needs something to comfort himself with.


----------



## hafrogman

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Well, he needs something to comfort himself with.




Geez man, you realize you picked up about 90 pounds of gear there?  If you spoke to him nicely, Ventus might carry some of it for you.  But even he can't take all that without going into heavy.


----------



## Nephtys

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Geez man, you realize you picked up about 90 pounds of gear there?  If you spoke to him nicely, Ventus might carry some of it for you.  But even he can't take all that without going into heavy.




I didn't realise it weighed quite that much but since DT just wrote that we got horses it should still be manageble.


----------



## hafrogman

I guess I missed the horses.

. . .

**MUTTERlousy natual armor bonii, making me miss the horses!MUTTER**


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, since Barok grabbed 90 pounds of gear, the Dorinthians are a horse-based culture, and Cal did offer to help in any way he could, I kinda just threw the horses in there by default.  My bad...

Hey everyone, you'll be riding horses!


----------



## Nephtys

Then I guess I'll need some saddlebbags as well.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I'm back and will catching up with a post later tonight. 
I appreciate your patience.

One other thing, can Caramip roll a Bardic Knowledge check to see if would know or heard anything extra of this 'Lord of the Mountain'?

-Blood


----------



## Leinart

So I read on the story board that their was a "turn over". Hopin that means I get ot jump in .


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Not quite yet.  I meant that turnover was common.  Please continue to check up on us every so often, and you are definitely first on the alt list.


----------



## Leinart

*head hangs low in defeat* Yeah I will


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I just wanted to say that the party doesn't have to go with either Plan A or Plan B.  They can try to go with their own Plan C.  Or they can follow Plan D: Screw the elves and New Dorinth.  Let's go kill something and take its treasure.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

I'm actually becoming more and more interested in releasing the beast, THEN killing the orc leader to decapitate the response.  After all, even a tremendously formidable beast from ancient days might find it easier to tear up a bunch of feuding orcs than a more unified orc front.  Or vice versa might work even better, depending on how long the orcs take to fragment, and if there is a strong successor already waiting in the wings somewhere.

Although, Nikkolos could use a serious loot infusion, right now he's running pretty much on empty, and that wand of cure light wounds is looking fairly tasty.  I didn't buy it, or the wand of cure mod I was considering, from his starting wealth, because I wasn't seeing him as an active adventurer before joining this madcap band.


----------



## Kobold Stew

While Danica might have a preference to go for the orc leader, I myself am pretty content with any route.  We just need to make a decision!


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Well, generally, its Dartis that makes the decisions, the tyrannical swine. (j/k) So I think we're more or less waiting for his rousing speech before launching ourselves madly into danger.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Hey, can Nikolos get scroll makings in Saleentra?  If he has any xp lying around loose from the big orc battle, and if he can crank out 1,000 gp worth of scrolls in a day, he'll spend that 300 gp and 24 xp to make 24 1st level _cure light wounds_ scrolls.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Celeste would be willing to sell it to you, so that would work.  Let's go over the math.

If you scribe scrolls with a caster level of 1, you would get:
1 (spell level) x 1 (caster level) x 25gp= 25 gp each.

24 of these would be 24 x 25 = 600 gp total.

XP cost would be 1/25th of the gp cost, so 25/25 = 1 xp each.
24 x 1 = 24xp total.  No problem here.

Finally the time.  According to page 88 of the PHB, you can only create one magical item a day.  I'd be willing to give you a break and allow you to create six the first day and one each day afterwards if you carry the materials along, but twenty-four of these scrolls in 24 hours would be pretty insane.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

The time thing is a problem, admittedly. 

On the cost though, I'm not buying a finished scroll, just the materials, which for a 1st caster level/1st level spell scroll is 12 gp 5 sp each.  

Given the one scroll per day situation, though, what would probably work better is to buy the materials for 4 cure mod scrolls, at caster level 3, which should still cost 300 gp, at 75 gp each,  and still cost 24 xp.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The time thing is a problem, admittedly.
> 
> On the cost though, I'm not buying a finished scroll, just the materials, which for a 1st caster level/1st level spell scroll is 12 gp 5 sp each.
> 
> Given the one scroll per day situation, though, what would probably work better is to buy the materials for 4 cure mod scrolls, at caster level 3, which should still cost 300 gp, at 75 gp each,  and still cost 24 xp.




Ok.  That works for me.


----------



## Nephtys

Since Deuce Traveler is too modest to point it out I thought I should mention that there's a new thread in the Story Hour forum and some of you are in it.  (Well, only Dartis so far, but we're all in the cast list.)
So, DT, do you have a policy for the SH and the players? Are we allowed to read it? (I actually didn't consider that might be an issue until I'd already read part of it.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

You guys are allowed to both read it and post in it.  I didn't want to announce it until I got to introducing the majority of the current players, since I felt bad that only Dartis and Silas are in the story hour thus far.  It's definitely open for all of you, as I won't reveal any of the deeper secrets to the plotline until after the adventure campaign is over, but it should serve as a solid rehash of past events.  It's taken me quite some hours to cut and paste the previous posts and try to edit them into a readable narrative, but I plan to continue it until it's current.  Also, expect a post on the IC thread either tomorrow or Monday morning to continue the current chapter and find out what happens with Silas Generwine and the party.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Reads good DT. 
Can't wait see how C-Mip gets writen out.

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Calling Hafrogman*

I noticed that Ventus has kind of fallen quiet of late.  Is everything alright with hafrogman?


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Caramip said:
			
		

> OOC: Cast: Mage Hand on Gem (range 25ft + 5ft/2 levels) Hope the gem does not weigh more than 5 lbs.




Did this not work? 
Was hoping to avoid using a charge of the Wand.

-Blood


----------



## Fenris

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Did this not work?
> Was hoping to avoid using a charge of the Wand.
> 
> -Blood




Based on timing, I would bet that DT didn't see your post as he was composing the reply.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No, I didn't.  Sorry.  But yes, I would have given it a chance to work.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Oh well, no worries. 
Maybe next time. 

-Blood


----------



## GlassEye

The architecture looks familiar to Silas.  Does he know why?  Does it look similar to the forgotten temple where the dryad was imprisoned?  The dwarf stronghold or the caverns below?  If I know why it seems familiar I'll know better how Silas would react.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

It's like the place that you fought the mad gnome, Astraughlay.  See the last post in my story hour for a better reminder.


----------



## GlassEye

ok, thanks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No word on hafrogman... Leinart, are you still around?


----------



## Leinart

yea Im here.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm sorry about going missing.  I've been busy and less available for everything recently.  I'm trying to pick everything up and get back into things, but I'll understand if you want to take Leinart in.  He's been so patient


----------



## GlassEye

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> ...See the last post in my story hour for a better reminder.




  I did, and I enjoyed reading it.  Amazing how many things had slipped my mind, though :/


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Leinart said:
			
		

> yea Im here.




Let's start looking on why your character might have been in the orc lands and met up with the characters.  He is a barbarian, so we can even say that he went on a personal vendetta after New Dorinth was attacked and has been sneaking up on small and less experienced orc bands and cutting them down.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm sorry about going missing.  I've been busy and less available for everything recently.  I'm trying to pick everything up and get back into things, but I'll understand if you want to take Leinart in.  He's been so patient




I can add him in without kicking Ventus out.  Will Ventus still be able to bless us with his presence?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I did, and I enjoyed reading it.  Amazing how many things had slipped my mind, though :/




Same here.  I thought a refresher would help everyone.


----------



## Leinart

Yea that would probably work and I guess he could have heard the sound of the secrect door opening.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

And decided to investigate.  Works for me.  Go ahead and tweak his character sheet and get ready.  I might add you in right here.  I think that wand has enough charges to handle one more when all heck breaks out.


----------



## Leinart

sounds good


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> And decided to investigate.  Works for me.  Go ahead and tweak his character sheet and get ready.  I might add you in right here.  I think that wand has enough charges to handle one more when all heck breaks out.





 I think Conn's a bit over on stats there DT.


----------



## Leinart

Yea sorry bout that. When I made the character I thought that meant 75 points on point buy. Im fixing it now.


----------



## Leinart

Alright everything should be fixed and ready. Just let me know when to jump in.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Leinart said:
			
		

> Yea sorry bout that. When I made the character I thought that meant 75 points on point buy. Im fixing it now.




Heh...wow.  That would have been some character.  Leinart, he looks much better.  I'll introduce you relatively soon, but it will be easier to do so if we assume you were known by one of the main characters.  Let's say that you fought alongside some of the current heroes during the invasion of New Dorinth.  I'm thinking that you either helped Silas and Caramip defend the civilians that were isolated in the southern tip of the village, or that you were helping Ventus and Nikolos and Danica defend the center of the town and was there when Baron Dorin died protecting his son.  What do you think?


----------



## Leinart

Yea Id go with defending the square, Conn would be in the thick of the fighting.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Leinart said:
			
		

> Yea Id go with defending the square, Conn would be in the thick of the fighting.




Its ok.. Silas and Caramip did not need you anyway!!!!  
Did we Silas!! 

So there!!     

-Blood


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Mr. DM sir,

Nikolos will require either another level and/or some downtime and extra xp to burn on scrolls, it appears he has another large, big lad to keep upright and appropriately enhanced. 

Welcome aboard Leinart!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

He'll be fine.  He's a barbarian.  If he needs hit points, he can rage.


----------



## Leinart

lol  sorry blood. And thanks blarkon. Hopefully I can stay upright


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Leinart, make his hit points 47 and we are good to go.

Just introduced Conn in the IC.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Hehehehe -- And you were sceptical about the effectivness of Bards   
And there are some nice magical items in the MIC for bards. 
One increases all Inspire songs by +1.
Another gives all effected allies Fast Healing 3. 


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

So what is the concensus?  Turn all the spheres white or move along?


----------



## GlassEye

Right now we seem to have two for, two against, and four who haven't stated either way.

Silas is for releasing the Locusi but he typically would support Dartis in his decision.  Hmm, it's a quandry.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Nikolos, as is probably obvious, really dislikes the Locusi.  I think he'd prefer to fight through them rather then let them go.  And he can be a stubborn, inflexible so and so, a lawful neutral alignment mixed with a high wisdom can do that to ya.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am all about turning all but one orb white. Let them see cupcake but not quite reach it. 

Or what we could do, is turn all the Orbs white and then destroy all of the 'free' locusi. 

What ever the groups decides works for C-mip. She rather an easy going girl. 


-Blood


----------



## Nephtys

Barok doesn't see any reason why we should fight the locusi at all, first because it's not necessary and second because Barok is useless against undead, especially the skeletal kind.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am going to be out of pocket for next few days so please NpC my characters. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I am going to be out of pocket for next few days so please NpC my characters. Thanks!
> 
> -Blood




Will do... the sphere and Caramip both seem to be motionless as the gnome takes a look at her surroundings... anybody want to touch the sphere that the bard is in contact with?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Nik will


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Done!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Everyone must be out playing in the new summer months.  Is everyone still ok with the speed of my posts?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

It seems fine to me.


----------



## Fenris

Just fine. Dartis is letting the casters take care of the magic stuff.


----------



## Nephtys

It's ok.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Works for me. 

Should be back into the swing of things by Monday.


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I will be out of pocket for all of this week. Things should be back to normal by the weekend. Please NPC my character accordingly. Thank you!

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Heh.  Poor Nikolos.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

The perils of wandering about with Dorinthians, I suppose   Nikolo's religious and scholarly obligations are warring with his new obligations, heh.


----------



## Nephtys

I'll be away until the middle of August, please NPC barok until then. Sorry, I'll make up for it when I get back.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Let's just hope that Nikolos' crisis in obligations don't come to a head.  Of course the DM couldn't have anything planned...

And I'll do my best to NPC Barok to his immoral fullness.  Don't you worry...

Luckily, Bloodweaver1 should be back.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Heh, you never know with Nikolos. Often times his LN alignment looks a lot like LG, but it's not.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> And I'll do my best to NPC Barok to his immoral fullness.  Don't you worry...




Edit, never mind. Refreshed the thread.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks, it needed refreshing.  It looks like the Locusi had used the library and possibly the next room, but the skeletons have left the area completely along with their few ancient belongings.


----------



## Fenris

Hey DT,
Just wanrted to let you know I'll be without access from today until Sunday.

Fenris


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Perfect.  I wasn't planning to update until Sunday.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I will be gone for a week, but will try to post when I can.


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I will be gone for a week, but will try to post when I can.





Hopefully it is for fun and not work. Enjoy!


----------



## Nephtys

I guess I'll need a week to get up to date .


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No, I was visiting family down in Puerto Rico, although I was in the middle of doing some work on a 3rd party electronic .pdf when I returned and found out about 4e... I was worried about that expected announcement.  Anywho, I plan to post by tomorrow but I've been up for 36 hours because of flight delays and am going to sleep for a long time...


----------



## Deuce Traveler

If any idle players are still around, please let me know now so I can drop your PCs back into play.  Right now I have Caramip, Silas, Dartis, and Barok as the only active characters.


----------



## Fenris

DT,
I have to say I am so enjoying your world. There is enough standard D&D that I can my bearings, but there are enough things that are new and different to make it new and exciting at all turns. You have done a great job balancing those elements.

The more we find out the more exciting (and frustrating   ) it becomes. Good job.

Are you still keeping up with the story hour?


----------



## Ferrix

Dropping in to say hi... back for the moment and noticed this game was still active.  Hope my poor little kobold didn't end too nastily.


----------



## Fenris

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dropping in to say hi... back for the moment and noticed this game was still active.  Hope my poor little kobold didn't end too nastily.




Not at all Ferrix, he was quite heroic actually. Poor little bugger. I am sure he is off couting his ill gotten gains somewhere.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Wow, sorry folks.  I haven't checked this thread since it was so idle for so long.

Fenris, thanks for the kind words.  I was just thinking about starting the story hour back up this last weekend, but I wasn't sure if anyone enjoyed having it and it takes a lot of work to edit.

Ferrix, I had Rix run off with the nearby kobold clan in the beginning of this last chapter, but if you are interested in jumping back in I can always make arrangements.   They are nearly done with chapter 4 (literally one or two rooms away from the end), and then I plan to do the last and concluding chapter called ironically "Last Stand of the Dorinthians".


----------



## Ferrix

Sounds fun.  Rix was a blast to play.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good deal.  I'll keep you updated and will try to update the story hour up until Rix's last known location.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am going to be traveling across country for the next two weeks. It is needless to say that I will be without internet access during the trip. However, I am very much interesting in still participating in this game. Would it possible to NPC Caramip until I get back? Thanks!


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I hope you don't mind, but I had Caramip start with a tune and then switch to the crossbow.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am back. 
I will be hopefully catching up on posts later this evening and into tomorrow. Thanks for the NPC DT!


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good to see you back!  By the way, I updated the Story Hour but still have a lot to work to go there in order to catch it up to current events.


----------



## Fenris

The Keymaster said:
			
		

> Gozer the Traveler. He will come in one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldrini, the traveler came as a large and moving Torg! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the McKetrick supplicants, they chose a new form for him: that of a giant Slor! Many Shuvs and Zuuls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the Slor that day, I can tell you!




Anyone else getting a sense of deja vu and is still confused?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm glad I can give so much away, and yet still keep you guessing as to the overall plotline.   Look at it this way... one more chapter left, and so you must be close to more answers.  Not that all the mysteries will be revealed, but perhaps the Dorinthians may be saved and that the ultimate fate of the elves, orcs, and humans will be resolved.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I just wanted to point out that we are over 10k views on this thread and 9k views on the Chapter 4 thread alone.  We must have some folks besides just us viewing these threads, so I'm glad to see it is holding at least some interest on the board.  It encourages me to try to get the Story Hour more up to date at any rate.   That is only at 744 views.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

About to wrap up this chapter.  I'll post XP awards this weekend.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, I was looking at sections 2, 3, and 4 of the last chapter and Dartis, Silas, Caramip, and Barok all did a fine job of keeping the game going and staying active.  The rest of the players seem to have dropped off.

Each player gets 1000xp for each section with an additional 100xp roleplaying bonus.  This equates to 1,100xp for each section or a total of 3,300xp.  Each character should have enough experience to be fifth level by now.

Ferrix, if you are still interested in playing Rix let me know.  We will start chapter 5 this week, and just so you know Rix left with the kobold clan after the invasion of New Dorinth by an orc tribe.  Rix decided that the kobolds and the humans were not going to get along and decided separation was better than conflict, so we'd have to come up with what he has been doing in the meantime.  I tried to update the story hour, but I didn't get to that part.

Link to next chapter here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3893527#post3893527


----------



## Nephtys

Thanks, and thank you for the weapons. I hope I get some good use of them.


----------



## Fenris

Dartis is updated and ready for approval DT.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Your two characters are looking good, and I'll be trying to do updates everyday, Monday through Friday.  And I get to wrap up the entire campaign in this last chapter.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I shall try to update Caramip is a day or two. 
Thanks for the rewards!


-Blood


----------



## Fenris

DT, I'll be gone Wed-Sat for Thanksgiving. Feel free to run Dartis in the meantime.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok.  I promise I won't get him killed or have him go streaking in New Dorinth, or anything like that.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Updated Caramip and is ready for DT review. 

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Spell-like abilities: Unknown...

That was my favorite part.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Well they are...
That is until she figures out what in the world that Gnomish Geomancer did to her.

Any Hints?

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, he took the avariel magic out of you and replaced it with that of the orginal Geomancer essence.  And the avariel part that was ripped out of you was put into Barok's blades.

We'll take tomorrow off.  I may post either late tomorrow night or the next morning depending on the posts.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

DT, if you ever need an replacement player for your Ptolus one-shot adventure let me know. 


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sure.  I was actually surprised I didn't see any familiar faces from this adventure path jump in to play.  I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Was wondering if Caramip can pick up a 'Badge of Valor' before she heads out? It is in the MIC page 208 for 1400 gp. In summary it increases inspire courage soungs by +1. 


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sure.  Why don't we say that you purchased it from one of the members of the gnomish delegation in a trade and barter?  Do you have the cash for that, though?  I see only 45gp in your character stat block.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I'm blind. Never mind, I got my numbers mixed up. 


-Blood


----------



## GlassEye

Sorry for my unannounced absence this past week.  I meant to post a note at the end of last week but it slipped my mind.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Kind've took the whole unknown-earth-captivating-music and ran with it. Figured it would be fun to have two marks on a soul fight for control. Meet Mardnab Terraspinner descendent of the True Gnome Geomancer. Was thinking that everytime Caramip's new abilites manifest they do so via Mardnab Terraspinner. Hope you don’t mind DT. 


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I went with it and decided to start your new abilities off a little earlier than originally planned.   The powers will only manifest once a day.


----------



## GlassEye

Cool post, Bloodweaver.

Hey DT, I'm not really sure what feat to take for Silas' 5th level feat.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No, not unless you want Silas to craft which could lead to an interesting side story.  I'd allow feats from other 3.5 books, but they'd have to get approved by me here.  Hmmm... maybe you should go with either Brew Potion or Craft Magic Weapons, Armor, and Shields and I can incorporate it into the game.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Very cool earth throwing ability, is she also immune to certain magical mind effects or did she just make her save and you were using your poetic license?


-Blood

Thanks Glasseye.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

In this case, I gave her a +2 save vs enchantment involving music to lure her since she is more attuned to the music of the elements of earth rather than that of mortal desires.  So a little of both.

So Caramip has that going on, Barok has new blades, and Nik can now see the future through his blind eyes.  Wait until I mess with Silas and Dartis.


----------



## GlassEye

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Wait until I mess with Silas and Dartis.




Errr...I can hardly wait?

Sorry I took too long deciding on which spell to use.  I was considering the pros and cons of Deep Slumber.  But Scorching Ray is his old standby and worked out quite well. 

As for his wizardly feat, I'm still undecided.  I looked over the list of weapon & armor enchantments and there are very few that he would be able to do, and then factoring in time and resources I just don't think he'd ever use it.  Brew Potion is much better but for some reason just doesn't seem like Silas to me.  I'll think more on it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, just think about one of those two feats if you can't come up with anything else and remember that I sometimes like to twist rules.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Since Caramip/Mardnab can play her Counter Song and cast at the same time wouldn't her and Silas be immune to further Harpy Songs? Considering that all she has to do is beat a DC 16 with her perform skill (+13) every round. Or am I missing something? 


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well your DM forgot that Caramip could do that, although the same DM should lie and tell you that you rolled a critical failure.  Sorry.  I'll try to make up for it in the next post.  On the other hand, this quickly went from a somewhat challenging encounter to a cakewalk due to a good shot by Barok, a failed save by a harpy, and a critical hit by Silas.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

No worries. Happens, it is a un-normal but useful feat for a bard. 
And she would have casted her silence spell on Dartis if/when he moved outside the range of her counter song so he would still be immune. I take it that Dartis did not move and stayed put? If so she would then she will cast grease on the harpy's bow instead of silence. 

I apologize for jacking things up. 

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Wow.  That was a quick encounter.  I can't believe how many criticals I rolled for the party members.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Hey folks, it's Christmas Eve.  So enjoy spending time with your families as I don't plan to do another update until later on the 26th.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## GlassEye

Thanks, and Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Nephtys

Thanks and a merry Ho ho ho to everyone 
(sorry...)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm on a plane in two hours, so let's reattack this on the weekend.


----------



## GlassEye

Have a good flight!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks, I'm back and ready!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm going to wait a day before posting the next update due to some folks who may be on vacation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'll be on a plane from Germany and back to the states tomorrow, so I did the Monday update a day early.  I hope you four are enjoying the adventure thus far.  I feel comfortable with the party as it is and think we have a solid foursome, but do you think we should recruit one more?


----------



## Nephtys

I'm pretty comfortable the way we are. The story is great, this last turn has a lot of promise (and came as a complete surprise). But I hope (and Barok will too once he finds out) that we really consider what's best for Dorinthia and her people not just react to the most obvious evil in the most obvious way. Maybe the Empire's loss can be our gain?


----------



## GlassEye

I agree.  I think this group is pretty solid and we've all been involved in this game for a long while.  I like it the way it is.

Silas, despite being a wizard, isn't very subtle.  He relies on Dartis, Caramip, and Barok for that.    So reacting in obvious ways to the most obvious evil is, well, kinda his style.  However, this latest twist is bound to strain his morals and ethics.  He hates Nefius and the Tallione but this plan of the god of decay is opposed to the nurturing/healing aspect of the Mother whom Silas reveres (as much as he can, anyway).  It's a tangle.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am truely having a blast with the game, the group and with Caramip. 
I am inclinded to go along with whatever the group desides interms of additional members. If we do pick-up extra players my only wish is that they stick around.   

I apologize if my posting is a bit short. I am still in a bit of recovery. 


-Blood


----------



## Fenris

By my count we've lost what, 6 players? And yet we are still here. I think we're good. We have all our bases covered mostly and we're cohesive.  

If we can convibnce DT to keep this thing going after this chapter, then perhaps we can look at other players.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, I plan to make this the final chapter, but I also like this group and we can decide what to do when we see how the story ends.  I just literally got in a day late from a delayed flight from Germany, and I have work in 3 hours, so no update tonight.  Sorry.

I would be tempted to let Rix back in if Ferrix is still around, or one of the older characters like Nikolos or Alexander.  I'm glad no one saw this twist, including Fenris. 

The party has multiple ways that it can try to solve the problems of this disease and save the people of New Dorinth from it.  Where you go and what you do next, however, will determine whether or not the Imperials will die.  Or whether you will help save them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Nice discussion.


----------



## Fenris

Now might be a good time to cough up that journal Nephtys!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Hmmm... no wonder Barok likes the drink.  If you guys decide to split up, I can run Barok or Barok and Silas (if Silas agrees with Barok) separate until you meet up again.


----------



## Nephtys

He's a bit unbalanced, but I like him. He's a fun character to play, and I'd like to continue playing him. I just feel that going to help the Tallione would be too far out of character for him, since they are responsible for destroying everything he loved and he's not exactly the forgiving type. Besides, he's been going along doing things Dartis' way for far too long, it's time to strike out on his own (with or without Silas ).


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Do you have a preference for the title of your thread?  I have a few, but maybe the others can chip in. 

Ray of Sunshine?
The Glass is Half Empty?
Fear and Loathing in New Dorinth?
Barok's Prophecies of Doom?

Too bad you won't go to Tallione, though, since I think Barok and the Emperor would have had a lot more in common than many of the other NPCs that the rogue has met.


----------



## Nephtys

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Fear and Loathing in New Dorinth?
> 
> --
> 
> Too bad you won't go to Tallione, though, since I think Barok and the Emperor would have had a lot more in common than many of the other NPCs that the rogue has met.




That's a good one  

--

Maybe, but just because Barok is an evil bastard doesn't mean he necessarily likes other evil bastards.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Actually, I was thinking of the two more as morally ambiguous.

How about "Last Stand of the Dorinthians- Desperate Times"?

Last minute preparations?  I'm sending Dartis and Caramip towards Tallione if there are no objections, and Silas and Barok back into the city to find the dark priest.  Please keep in mind that both groups will be weaker (so no more ogre-mage battles), although each will have arcane spellcasting and brawn working for them.  I'll do my best to have both groups reunite for the final few conflicts.


----------



## GlassEye

Well, it isn't Silas' goal to stay separated from Dartis and Caramip.  If he and Barok find some answers then he'll decide where those answers will do the most good and hopefully then follow after.  But at this point it's just speculation because I'm expecting you'll spring some surprises on us, DT.


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Well, it isn't Silas' goal to stay separated from Dartis and Caramip.  If he and Barok find some answers then he'll decide where those answers will do the most good and hopefully then follow after.  But at this point it's just speculation because I'm expecting you'll spring some surprises on us, DT.





I was considerign giving Barok and Silas a day, then if they don't return burning down the town. That would require Bloodweaver and I to sit on the sidelines for a bit so I don't want to make that call on my own.


----------



## Nephtys

We can burn down the town on our own if we don't find anything useful, Barok is still carrying all that oil . But I think it will take longer than a day to infiltrate the church of Festios and burning down the town would definately harm our chances.

[sblock=DT]
I don't entirely rule out the possibility that Barok will be genuinely converted by Nefius. If he doesn't truly believe in some of the thesis' of faith he'll never be credible in the eyes of the priest. And he believes (even if I don't because of meta-game thinking) that there's quite a big chance that the disease cannot be cured and that he and the rest of humanity better learn to live with it as best they are able. Barok is not a wise man and he can fall to temptation.
But even if he does fall he'll still try to advance the cause of humanity in general and Dorinthia in particular (and himself most of all ).
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1

So should Caramip and Dartis head to the Evil Empire and leave the town burning to Silas and Barok or should the Caramip and Dartis wait a day or two and then burn down the town?

Either one works for me. 

-Blood


----------



## GlassEye

Well, waiting a day or two game time could be months of real time, depending on how things go.  I say you should leave the town to Barok and Silas and go ahead on to the Tallione.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

You have a good point. 
Onward to liberate the City of Evil!!!
Whoot!


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Barok and Silas' adventure continues here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4017158#post4017158

I decided on a different name for the thread.


----------



## GlassEye

Ooh, Dead Secrets!  Nice.


----------



## GlassEye

Wow, Silas has really stepped in it now.  Pretty sad when you can anger zombies.  Dang that low charisma!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Heh... at least you said the right thing to get Nefius on your side.


----------



## Fenris

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Wow, Silas has really stepped in it now.  Pretty sad when you can anger zombies.  Dang that low charisma!





I love the fact that in this game, the fighter is the diplomat and reluctant to fight, but the unarmored wizard is belligerent and jumps into melee. 

I leave you two alone for 5 minutes and look what trouble you got into.


----------



## GlassEye

Yeah, same here.  Playing against type, even in small ways, helps keep a character interesting for me.  Silas can be low class and blunt and he knows this and tries not to be.  Unfortunately, now that he no longer has Dartis and Caramip to temper his anti-social behaviors he's gonna slip a bit.  Maybe he needs a bracelet that says 'WWDD?'.

And it looks like you two are stumbling into trouble just as quickly (though, admittedly, through no fault of your own).


----------



## Deuce Traveler

True... it's that darm DM's fault.


----------



## GlassEye

It is.  Shame on you, DT.  Why can't we just sit around and have tea and crumpets?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Actually, that will be in Chapter 6.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Expect an update Monday morning and enjoy the Superbowl.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sorry for the lack of updates, but I've been pretty sick this last week.  I'm still feeling like crap, but I'll get us going again today anyway.


----------



## GlassEye

Wow, I haven't been in this thread for a while.  I am in the process of changing jobs so my posting over the next week may be somewhat sporadic.  Because, you know, the best time to post is while you are supposed to be working.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No problem, thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm sorry for my absence, but I just moved to a bigger apartment and I am still trying to get my computer up and running.  Hopefully I'll just need a day more.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'll be gone for a day or two.  Travelling to Germany.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Sorry DT.
My wife just gave birth at the same time that I got back from my deployment. 
Things are a bit hectic right now.
I will try to post as I can. 

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Wow, that's great!  Congratulations Bloodweaver!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I want my players, both old and new, to go to the Talking the Talk thread and sort by views.  Do the same and sort by posts.  This thread is in the top dozen of both.

When you add the five chapters and one additional chapter (Barok and Silas) you will see that the entire IC adventure has close to 2201 posts and 28014 views.  That's also up there with the best of them.  We are going to start wrapping up the final section of this last chapter very soon, and I'll get out XP.

Older players are encouraged to jump back in for the finale if interested.

Thanks!
DT


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Will post shortly. 


-Blood


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I want my players, both old and new, to go to the Talking the Talk thread and sort by views.  Do the same and sort by posts.  This thread is in the top dozen of both.
> 
> When you add the five chapters and one additional chapter (Barok and Silas) you will see that the entire IC adventure has close to 2201 posts and 28014 views.  That's also up there with the best of them.  We are going to start wrapping up the final section of this last chapter very soon, and I'll get out XP.
> 
> Older players are encouraged to jump back in for the finale if interested.
> 
> Thanks!
> DT




i am one of those who view the thread on a regular basis...i love the story man! too bad it is almost over....


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am taking a vacation/moving across the country and will out of internet access for about 14 days. If possible please NPC my characters accordingly. Thank you. 


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks, Scott.  If you would like to join in I do have a large number of PCs that are not being played right now.  Or you are welcome to continue being a spectator. 

Good luck, Bloodweaver.  I know how much of a pain that can be.  I'll update when I get home from work tonight, and then I'm jumping onto a plane to go to the Lake Geneva Convention and visit Gary Gygax's old haunts!  Should be back Sunday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

spectator i am afraid is all i can handle. i have 2 lew characters, 4 in playing the game, 2 in msn.com groups and starting one on mortalitydot net...not to mention 2 characters in a tabletop game and one table top game i dm (whew!)

being a kabitzer is all i can handle!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No worries.  Waiting for Fenris or Caramip to post next and then I'll update.  I understand Fenris should be back today (hopefully).


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> No worries.  Waiting for Fenris or Caramip to post next and then I'll update.  I understand Fenris should be back today (hopefully).




I am! And will post today!


----------



## GlassEye

Bloodweaver1 said:


> My wife just gave birth at the same time that I got back from my deployment.




Oi!  Belated congrats on the new baby _and_ on returning home!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

How is the proud father and family, by the way?


----------



## Scott DeWar

GlassEye said:


> Oi!  Belated congrats on the new baby _and_ on returning home!




wow! what a welcome home gift!


----------



## Bloodweaver1

The proud father and his loving wife have become insomniacs. We are still waiting/praying for them to start sleeping through the night. We know it will happen soon... but some nights seem not soon enough. 

I am still here and reading up on the posts. I will hopefully in the not so distant future. Respond to what is going on. Thank you very much for NPC C-mip for me 

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No worries.  I think it's wonderful that you have a new child.  Settle back into this when you can.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Hi guys.   Great to see that this game is still alive and kickin! Even though it's REAL late....... congrats on the baby.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good to see you back, OnlytheStrong!  We are wrapping this adventure up soon after some roleplaying to set-up the finale.  Let me know if you want back in for it.


----------



## Fenris

[sblock=Deuce Traveller]
My apologies DT for dissappearing. Life has been hard of late. My video card died, then my wifes car died, and we had to replace it, then a health issue came up for my son that requires surgery. So it's been a hectic few weeks, But my computer is fixed, we have a new car and the surgery is scheduled, so hopefully barring more chaos I should be back.

Come on, do you think I'd miss the end after sitting through everything else? 

But again, my apologies.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew

Deuce Traveller, and fellow Dorinthians,

I'm so pleased to see that this game is continuing, and thriving, after all this time. I was one of the original players (Danica Swann, human sorcerer; first post in this thread, #10), and I was sorry I had to drop out when I did. I'm back on ENWorld again these days, and regret not having been a part of these adventures. But good on you for keeping it going so long. It is not an insignificant feat, and DT and the rest of you deserve great congratulations for persisting with the adventures despite many RL ups and downs.   

Well done.

Kobold Stew.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Kobold Stew,

You're welcome to dust off Danica for the finale if you are interested.  I am going to do one large post tomorrow and then we'll probably be finishing this up by the end of October/ early November.

Fenris,

Life happens.  Good to have you back and your family's recovery is in my prayers.


----------



## GlassEye

I'm glad to have you back, Fenris.  I confess, I read your note above and I'm sorry to hear things haven't been going well for you lately.  You and your family are in my thoughts, too.


----------



## Fenris

Thanks to both of you for your thoughts and prayers.

Glad to be back, I couldn't miss the end after all this!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

New, verbose post up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm ending this campaign in about 2-3 posts.  I plan to do a long post, have some dialogue, and then another long post.  The first large post will deal with how Silas and Dartis calmed both sides and stopped the battle before the casualties grew too high once the dialogue with Varrel ends.  The second large post will deal with what the PCs and NPCs did after the campaign (such as retire, rule the survivors, make a school, etc.).

So what I need now is just this:  if Varrel stands down, or if you fight Varrel and remove the power of the crystal, how do you plan to get the allies and the elves to stop fighting?


----------



## Fenris

Deuce Traveler said:


> So what I need now is just this:  if Varrel stands down, or if you fight Varrel and remove the power of the crystal, how do you plan to get the allies and the elves to stop fighting?





Well, that's a tall order now isn't it. Once we get the cure, Dartis may have Silas cast Protection from Arrows (of he still has it) on him, and/or Dartis will activate his shield for both arrow catching and the Cha boost and head back out to a balcony if the tower has one if not, he will rush out (in full defense) to find the leaders, human, he will find Sassarius, and Cal, and Kyle. And Bermax and Phly, if he can find them, he can stop the fighting from their side. He will call out the cure is here, the cure is here, cease fighting, cese Fighting. Call=ing out name and title if need be Ordering the men to stand down and tell them the cure is here. We'll need to get the elves to stop, but once the men stop fighting and retreat a bit, Dartis will try to treat with them and explain things.

The goal will be to stop the fight then explain things, with NO blame. Dartis will emphasize that the orcs of the north still are a threat to dward, gnome, elf and Dorinthian alike. And they need to be united as one to face them.

To the Tallione, Dartis will be less cordial, but will warmly thank Commander Sassarius, and remind him that his homeland is in dire need of protection. Dartis will try to get a pledge for the Tallione to relinquish the cliam to all Dorinthian land, they will have a hard enough time holding onto Tallione land anyway.

But yes, Dartis is going to throw himself in front of the speeding train. (I had a flashback to Gandalf at the battle of the 5 armies). So Glass, whatever protections you can muster would be good for this martyr.


----------



## GlassEye

I have been mulling over your question for the past day, Deuce, and pretty much have been thinking the same as Fenris has posted: get to the leaders and get them to withdraw enough to begin negotiations.  Silas will support Dartis and his plan using his spells and anything else within his power.

Hopefully Varrel and Celeste, if she still lives, or maybe Silas Generwine or Kel can get the elves to stand down.

Note: Silas does have Protections from Arrows & Chaos still available.


----------



## GlassEye

Wow, what a wrap up!  Thank you, Deuce.  I have greatly enjoyed the two years I've spent playing in Last Stand of the Dorinthians.  And I'm glad that I had the chance to roleplay with you, Fenris.  It's been great fun.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No problem!  I enjoyed it as well.  Someone asked a question here that I'd like you guys to answer if you have the opportunity: 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/243198-my-enworld-campain-over.html


----------

